# Rock's Return Promo or Cm punk's Shoot Promo??



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

People were discussing & arguing about this so decided to make a thread about this.
Not trolling.

*The Rock return Promo - Raw 2/14/2011 *

*Simply awesome
*Shock factor (no one thought he would talk about cena)
*the "Electrified" crowd 
*& Ofcourse The Rock's usual & unmatched Charisma on the mic.


*Cm punk Promo - RAW 06/27/2011*

*lot of Name droppings
*lot of complaining although he was speaking what he actually felt.
*Punk's delivery is/was/always great,he makes it seem real
*The big time shock factor 
*& ofcourse he had the balls to do such a promo on the authority despite being basically a jobber for almost an year.

One important thing - Rock was basically sucking up to the "people" while punk bashed his own fans.


*So which promo do you think is better & should be considered a great Moment?*



Edit: one ironic thing - Rock was returning but Punk was leaving WWE lol


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Cm Punk shoot promo is much more entertaining, rock promo was good becoz hes back and he still using his old catchphrases "Very predictable" ..


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

The rock for me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Gee, I wonder how this will end.

The Rock returning was a great moment and was a mark out moment for sure. The CM Punk shoot angle was unexpected, intriguing, and impactful.

However, easily, the Punk promo goes over the Rock return promo. Punk's will be the start of this new era we are going to be in within time. Plus, it will have more of an impact five to ten years down the line than Rock's return. Especially when he hype and momentum translated into dissapointment at Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Niggeh stole my idea.

All kidding aside though, I loved both promos. Rock's one caught me with nostalgia and Punk caught with shock. The crowd reaction to Rock's promo makes it just head and shoulders better than Punk's.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Not even close, quality and impact but you're on wrestlingforum.com AKA the CM Punk dickriders army.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't even remember what the rock said.Expect for the usual shtick. 

Punk stuffs stuck with me.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

Punk


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I don't even remember what the rock said.Expect for the usual shtick.
> 
> Punk stuffs stuck with me.


this times 10 billion. Rocks was good though


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I don't even remember what the rock said.Expect for the usual shtick.
> 
> Punk stuffs stuck with me.


what else will he say same old catchphrases so hes too predictable.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Not even close, quality and impact but *your on wrestlingforum.com AKA the CM Punk dickriders army*.


True.

They are just gonna say the usual,"Rock only says catchphrases"
which is BS.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

The Rock promo puts asses in the seats whereas cm punk's promo makes every smark cream themselves.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Rock for me. The way the crowd reacted to everything the Rock said not to mention the biggest pop I've in the last years made this promo amazing. Nostalgia also helped a lot.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Both promos were very impactful and entertaining in their own way. The Rock return to the WWE alone was such a awesome sight to see and him running his mouth about John Cena was definitely what majority of wrestling fans has been dying for to actually happen. Ill give Rock the win with Punk promo just inches away-both were incredible though.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

I like to think of all the different marks arguing in this way. I just visualize Mick Foley arguing with himself as a smark and suddenly instead of rolling my eyes I get a good laugh.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I don't even remember what the rock said.Expect for the usual shtick.
> 
> Punk stuffs stuck with me.


Thats because you are a CM punk fan and dislike the rock.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cm Punk all the way. Who the fuck is The Rock? Overrate hack. Come at me Rock marks.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

DubC said:


> Cm Punk all the way. Who the fuck is The Rock? Overrate hack. Come at me Rock marks.


Who is the rock??

you should ask Punk actually coz he keeps name dropping the rock for attention.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DubC said:


> Cm Punk all the way. Who the fuck is The Rock? Overrate hack. Come at me Rock marks.


I know this is off topic but every time I see your sig scrolling down I just stop and stare at it........


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Thats because you are a CM punk fan and dislike the rock.












I likes both


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

DubC said:


> Cm Punk all the way. Who the fuck is The Rock? Overrate hack. Come at me Rock marks.


Who the fuck is Cm PunK? Wasnt even mentioned before he broke kayfabe.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

rock is an ass kisser hes using his catchphrases to get over people and he never changed them, hes using the "ASS" word to get the fans reaction, very predictable i already know what will he say when he comes back so im not looking forward for this..


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

giant chemical said:


> The Rock will always Rock but Perry's promo was so much better than either of these promos.


^ Epic Fail fpalm. I liked both um Punk's shocked the heck out me I wasn't expecting that while The Rock's had me rolling.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Who is the rock??
> 
> you should ask Punk actually coz he keeps name dropping the rock for attention.


He does that to remind people that DWAYNE turn his back, that .......



Cycloneon said:


> I know this is off topic but every time I see your sig scrolling down I just stop and stare at it........





vybzkartel8 said:


> Who the fuck is Cm PunK? Wasnt even mentioned before he broke kayfabe.


He is that guy that is on WWE tv each week, cause he loves the business.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> Not even close, quality and impact but you're on wrestlingforum.com AKA the CM Punk dickriders army.


U mad, bro?

Punk > Rock in mic skills. 

Come at me too, breh.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Punk. Rock's promo was good, but not one if his best. It just seemed really good because pretty much everyone on the current roster sucks at promos in comparison, so when the Rock comes on and cuts what is, for him, and average to slightly above average promo, it seemed like Jesus giving his fucking sermon on the mount.

Punks promo was all around better. That does not mean that Punk is a better on the mic than Rock (although that is what this thread will turn into), just that his shoot promo was superior to Rock's return promo.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

There not even in the same category.

The Rock's promo was just a normal Rock promo, CM Punks promo was a worked shoot.

It's like asking..

Who's better - Terminator or Eminem?

What's the point?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> *The Rock promo puts asses in the seats *whereas cm punk's promo makes every smark cream themselves.


True, since the "shoot", business is going down.
and not "every smark", it was shocking at first but then when you realize he just talks about things he doesn't know and he's full of shit, it's lost a lot of value.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> rock is an ass kisser hes using his catchphrases to get over people and he never changed them, hes using the "ASS" word to get the fans reaction, very predictable i already know what will he say when he comes back so im not looking forward for this..


Why is dwayne in your top 10 if you despise him so much. We already know what cm punk is going say all the time I'm the voice of all whiny internet smarks who get no pussy and why am I not in the main event at mania 28 when The rock is bigger fucking draw than me wah wah wah Triple H you screwed your way to the top yawn


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What "shoot" business? LOL, you watch TNA breh?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Why is dwayne in your top 10 if you despise him so much. We already know what cm punk is going say all the time I'm the voice of all whiny internet smarks who get no pussy and why am I not in the main event at mania 28 when The rock is bigger fucking draw than me wah wah wah Triple H you screwed your way to the top yawn


Hahahahaha dang wow owned!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Why is dwayne in your top 10 if you despise him so much. We already know what cm punk is going say all the time I'm the voice of all whiny internet smarks who get no pussy and why am I not in the main event at mania 28 when The rock is bigger fucking draw than me wah wah wah Triple H you screwed your way to the top yawn


:lmao
Hunter exposed him on SD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk and Cena expose Rock.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

DubC said:


> Punk and Cena expose Rock.


Both got booed when they dissed the rock.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Why is dwayne in your top 10 if you despise him so much. We already know what cm punk is going say all the time I'm the voice of all whiny internet smarks who get no pussy and why am I not in the main event at mania 28 when The rock is bigger fucking draw than me wah wah wah Triple H you screwed your way to the top yawn


/thread

ether


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Why is dwayne in your top 10 if you despise him so much. We already know what cm punk is going say all the time I'm the voice of all whiny internet smarks who get no pussy and why am I not in the main event at mania 28 when The rock is bigger fucking draw than me wah wah wah Triple H you screwed your way to the top yawn


becoz im a fan of his but when he came back he still is using his old catchphrases i mean if he is a legend in the mic 
like you guys say why is he still using the same stuff, hey guys the catchphrases machine is in the building.. 
i expect more from the rock like the one with john cena but the OP said which one is better the Rock Return Promo or Cm punk Shoot Promo..

Punk promo is better for many reasons..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You don't even know what an ether is, boy.

John Cena is the Rock of wrestling today.

Punk can verbally get at Rock if he wanted.

Yup.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Both got booed when they dissed the rock.


no they were saying "OOOOOOOOWNED". Keep up son.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Who is the king of irrational fanboys? You guys fight for the title for my amusement. At the end of this thread I'll judge the winner.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

sigh 21min rock promo
rock comes out at the 4min mark and says nothing worthy until 16min mark. Only new thing was the fruity pebbles line and the barney anus line. Everything else has been said before in the year 2000.

Punk kills it in 6 min.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock didn't make Fruity Pebbles gain any revenue since that promo.

Fans DEMANDED and WROTE to Good Humor after Punk talked about WWE Ice Cream bars.

BOOYAH!


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

both were top moments of the Year so far. Rock's return has people still talking about him daily and he isn't even on TV


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> sigh 21min rock promo
> rock comes out at the 4min mark and says nothing worthy until 16min mark. Only new thing was the fruity pebbles line and the barney anus line. Everything else has been said before in the year 2000.
> 
> *Punk kills it in 6 min.*


6 mins of worked Shoot and kayfabe break.

the Rock doesnt have to do that & besides punk had to name drop the rock for attention,

dont forget that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk could spend 20 minutes farting into a tuba and it would still be more entertaining than any promo The Rock has ever cut.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Rock didn't make Fruity Pebbles gain any revenue since that promo.
> 
> Fans DEMANDED and WROTE to Good Humor after Punk talked about WWE Ice Cream bars.
> 
> BOOYAH!


So tell me if the fruitty pebble line didn't make any impact why did the crowd chanted fruitty pebbles on multimple events such as Summerslam?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk's was far and away better... and there were other better promos than that Rock promo. The one on SD this week between HHH and Punk is one example (although in all fairness, that was with two people).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

thegr81117 said:


> So tell me if the fruitty pebble line didn't make any impact why did the crowd chanted fruitty pebbles on multimple events such as Summerslam?


Because Cena(Who is on WWE tv week in and week out) was eating a bowl of cereal, are you even paying attention?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nah, The Rock's promo was historic on so many levels, rare mark out moment.
Punk just talk for the "internet fans" that nobody cares about and rightfully so.
the people here live in a bubble so they think there is "buzz" or something, but in reality? no, nobody cares. 
see the crowd reactions since then, couple of chants from a few internet fans and the rest are dead.
and like i said, it was shocking at first but then when you realize he just talks about things he doesn't know and he's full of shit, it's lost a lot of value.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Nah, The Rock's promo was historic on so many levels, rare mark out moment.
> Punk just talk for the "internet fans" that nobody cares about and rightfully so.
> the people here live in a bubble so they think there is "buzz" or something, but in reality? no, nobody cares.
> see the crowd reactions since then, couple of chants from a few internet fans and the rest are dead.
> and like i said, it was shocking at first but then *when you realize he just talks about things he doesn't know and he's full of shit, it's lost a lot of value*.


can you explain what you mean?

what doesn't he know.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Rock's promo increased Ratings while Punk's promo has no effect outside the WWE bubble.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> CM Punk could spend 20 minutes farting into a tuba and it would still be more entertaining than any promo The Rock has ever cut.


a Punk nutrider like you would cream himself to that


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> can you explain what you mean?
> 
> what doesn't he know.


Rock and Hogan for example. 
when they sold out arenas all over the world, where was Punk? in parking lots with his vanilla midgets friends.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol, beside Rock's 100 catchphrases, I don't even remember what he said while Punk, I almost remember is promo word by word.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> 6 mins of worked Shoot and kayfabe break.
> 
> the Rock doesnt have to do that & besides punk had to name drop the rock for attention,
> 
> dont forget that.


And the rock uses catchphrases to get people attention and hes using the word "ASS" to get people excited it took him 14 min to figure out which one is better, hes very predictable i thought he will say new things when he comes back but he did not .. 

PUNK IS BETTER THAN HIM IN THE MIC..


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rock's promo. I thought it was hilarious when Rock called Michael Cole a drunk hobbit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock and Hogan for example.
> when they sold out arenas all over the world, where was Punk? in parking lots with his vanilla midgets friends.


how is this relevant? because of the ass kissing line?

Not everyone had connections to get an easy ticket into the wwf like Rock.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> CM Punk could spend 20 minutes farting into a tuba and it would still be more entertaining than any promo The Rock has ever cut.


Replace the tuba with your mouth and you would be in heaven eh?:yum:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^I believe I'll pass on that, actually.



Kobe Bryant said:


> a Punk nutrider like you would cream himself to that


You know, you might just be right.



Pillzmayn said:


> Lol, beside Rock's 100 catchphrases, I don't even remember what he said while Punk, I almost remember is promo word by word.


But...but that doesn't make Punk's promo better, just because what he said was more memorable and he didn't cheat the audience by giving them the same boring catchphrases they've heard 1000 times over! Rock is way better, so go stick the people's strudel up your roody poo jabroni candy ass, drive over to know your role boulevard and check yourself into the smackdown hotel!


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> And the rock uses catchphrases to get people attention and hes using the word *"ASS" *to get people excited it took him 14 min to figure out which one is better, hes very predictable i thought he will say new things when he comes back but he did not ..
> 
> PUNK IS BETTER THAN HIM IN THE MIC..


CENA YOU ARE A BIGGER "*ASS*KISSER" THAN DWAYNE WAS...


WHO SAID THAT??


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL rock promo rating was like 4.9 and millions of views on youtube the next day and sparks the ratings the next week 
while CMpunk promo didnt even went in the 3 good and ratings didnt spark the next week 

you shouldnt ask this Q


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dwayne doesn't care about wrestling. Punk and Cena do. Sorry, guise.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> *how is this relevant? because of the ass kissing line?*
> 
> Not everyone had connections to get an easy ticket into the wwf like Rock.


Yes, full of shit, just for the "AWWWWWWWWW" reaction.
that's why i can't take him seriously besides the fact that he was a mid carder just a week before his promo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, he was a midcarder a week before the promo, then he was a main eventer the week after. That's actually pretty hard to do.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Winning™;10246535 said:


> Dwayne doesn't care about wrestling. Punk and Cena do. Sorry, guise.


If Punk cared about wrestling he would have stayed in ROH. Where wrestling skill matters more than who is the most marektable. He did exactly what Rock did to WWE, he went somewhere else where he could get a much bigger paycheck, and would get more fame. You could argue Cena cares about wrestling, but Punk himself said Cena wanted to be a bodybuilder and failed, if he hadn't failed then he wouldn't give a fuck about wrestling.

Btw, I'm not saying that Punk should have stayed in ROH, or that Rock should have stayed in WWE. They should do whatever makes them the most money that they can get, especially when they could have such short careers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Silly fool. WWE is a wrestling company covered with sports entertainment. Quit trying to be anti-mainstream. Punk is a wrestler. Rock is an entertainer. (Let's see how the Rock fanboys take it, when they don't even understand what I meant by that.)


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Would someone please provide data backing the assumption that ratings are directly proportional to the quality of the promo? Because several people have stated that as if it is fact.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> CENA YOU ARE A BIGGER "*ASS*KISSER" THAN DWAYNE WAS...
> 
> 
> WHO SAID THAT??


THE truth hurts right, punk meant that word coz its true hes an ass kisser everyone admitted that there is wrestlers that kiss ass..
but rock use it to make people excited, i dare him not to use the word ass coz its almost in most of his catchphrases..


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lol punks was way better. rock's was great tho.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk's promo built up MITB, the best PPV of the year with the Match of the Year.

Rock's promo built Wrestlemania, considered one of the worst PPVs of the year and he did nothing on the show.

Derp.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Silly fool. WWE is a wrestling company covered with sports entertainment. Quit trying to be anti-mainstream. Punk is a wrestler. Rock is an entertainer. (Let's see how the Rock fanboys take it, when they don't even understand what I meant by that.)


How am I trying to be anti-mainstream, I don't even watch ROH. But the point is Punk did to them what Rock did to WWE, he left to get more money. If ROH offered Punk WWE money then he would have stayed there, instead he comes to a company known for pushing big guys and leaving guys like Punk in the midcard, and then bitches when he didn't become a main eventer. Punk's out for himself, to get as much money as he can. As just about everybody is. If all he cared about is the wrestling, he wouldn't have come to WWE, because as is blatantly obvious, wrestling doesn't matter in WWE. If you're marketable enough, you get pushed, which is how someone like Khali gets a World Title because he's big for the Indian market.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

> But...but that doesn't make Punk's promo better, just because what he said was more memorable and he didn't cheat the audience by giving them the same boring catchphrases they've heard 1000 times over! Rock is way better, so go stick the people's strudel up your roody poo jabroni candy ass, drive over to know your role boulevard and check yourself into the smackdown hotel!


Bruh, how in the flippity fuck can criticize The Rock, when you mark for guys like The Miz, Jericho, Del Rio, and of course your god Cm Punk? Those guys would recyle the same bullshit formula in every other one of the there promos. But I guess It's easier to target The Rock though because he uses teh catchphrases amirite? This post is complete drivel simple because your just venting you're bias grudge against The Rock.....like your always do when there's an open opportunity. And I actually feel that Punk's shoot promo was overall better, due to the impact.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

When you think about that, Punk is just a Brian Pillman rip off, he tries to imitate the "loose cannon" gimmick with his pipe bomb crap but look like a stupid kid that desperate to be cool.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Punk's promo built up MITB, the best PPV of the year with the Match of the Year.
> 
> Rock's promo built Wrestlemania, considered one of the worst PPVs of the year and he did nothing on the show.
> 
> Derp.


Rock's promo led to a huge increase in the buyrate (about 200k) for Wrestlemania and will lead to a huge buyrate for next year's as well. 

the buy rate for MITB, although up, is likely considered somewhat of a disapointment (up like 20k buys only)

What do think the WWE was happier with?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> Bruh, how in the flippity fuck can criticize The Rock, when you mark for guys like The Miz, Jericho, Del Rio, and of course your god Cm Punk? Those guys would recyle the same bullshit formula in every other one of the there promos. But I guess It's easier to target The Rock though because he uses teh catchphrases amirite? This post is complete drivel simple because your just venting you're bias grudge against The Rock.....like your always do when there's an open opportunity. And I actually feel that Punk's shoot promo was overall better, due to the impact.


Yeah, actually it is easier. I don't care about recycled scripts. In fact, I expect it. The reason I bash The Rock is because he's supposed to be a comedian who isn't funny. He's wrestling Dane Cook.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> When you think about that, Punk is just a Brian Pillman rip off, he tries to imitate the "loose cannon" gimmick with his pipe bomb crap but look like a stupid kid that desperate to be cool.


And rock uses catchphrases to be cool, hes a full of crap really hes a catchphrases machine i already know what will he say when he comes back ..


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> CM Punk could spend 20 minutes farting into a tuba and it would still be more entertaining than any promo The Rock has ever cut.


Oh give me a break. Epic Trolling fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> Rock's promo led to a huge increase in the buyrate (about 200k) for Wrestlemania and will lead to a huge buyrate for next year's as well.
> 
> the buy rate for MITB, although up, is likely considered somewhat of a disapointment (up like 20k buys only)
> 
> What do think the WWE was happier with?


ok so you care more about the buys than actually seeing a good show


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

jm99 said:


> How am I trying to be anti-mainstream, I don't even watch ROH. But the point is Punk did to them what Rock did to WWE, he left to get more money. If ROH offered Punk WWE money then he would have stayed there, instead he comes to a company known for pushing big guys and leaving guys like Punk in the midcard, and then bitches when he didn't become a main eventer. Punk's out for himself, to get as much money as he can. As just about everybody is. If all he cared about is the wrestling, he wouldn't have come to WWE, because as is blatantly obvious, wrestling doesn't matter in WWE. If you're marketable enough, you get pushed, which is how someone like Khali gets a World Title because he's big for the Indian market.


It doesn't matter what people perceive WWE as. It is still a wrestling company at the core or otherwise the wrestling wouldn't be there. I doubt Punk went there soley for money but because the WWE is the biggest wrestling promotion in the world and that is where you put all your craft in front of millions to watch. Punk spoke his mind not only just on the treatment of his character but the current climate of the business in general. Seriously, read Dave Lagana's three part story on Punk's early WWE career and you can see this recent success wasn't suppose to happen. Had Punk not said anything, he would probably still doing New Nexus jobbing to Kofi and Bourne. So don't have the anti-mainstream philosophy that WWE isn't wrestling. It clearly is to this day.



Rock316AE said:


> When you think about that, Punk is just a Brian Pillman rip off, he tries to imitate the "loose cannon" gimmick with his pipe bomb crap but look like a stupid kid that desperate to be cool.


Wow, you're done. You probably don't even follow or truly know who Brian Pillman is. If you're calling Punk desperate, then Pillman, Heyman, some of the ECW roster, and nWo desperate as well.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

What each boils down to is,

Rock's Return/Promo = Huge mark out moment

CM Punk's Promo = something unexpected and different promoting the possibility of change in a stale product

Mark out moments come and go, but game changing promos like Punk's are extremely rare.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Punk's promo built up MITB
> Rock's promo built Wrestlemania


LOL Exactly.
MITB - 185k
WM27 - 1,100,000+
It's also the gap between the two promos.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, actually it is easier. I don't care about recycled scripts. In fact, I expect it. The reason I bash The Rock is because he's supposed to be a comedian who isn't funny. He's wrestling Dane Cook.



Oh ya CM Punk is hilarious. Maybe he can butcher a family guy gag to no reaction again...or copy a line from the Chappelle show again...or go make fun of HHH for being whipped by steph again. Cutting edge material that guy is bringing to Raw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> When you think about that, Punk is just a Brian Pillman rip off, he tries to imitate the "loose cannon" gimmick with his pipe bomb crap but look like a stupid kid that desperate to be cool.


And the rock can't cut a serious promo always has to have jokes which is why he attracts the casual fans and kids so much who love jersey shore and hornswaggle 

and again if you care about the numbers than not the wrestling show
That is hating just for the sake of hating


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Another day another Punk Rock debate. Thanks alot pal for starting this again.

The answer is Punk btw. That was Punk's finest work right there.

If you're grading the Rock's promo it was about 7/10 by the Rock's standards. Point being he's had alot better promos than that one.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> LOL Exactly.
> MITB - 185k
> WM27 - 1,100,000+
> It's also the gap between the two promos.


Love how you put a k behind Punk's buyrate but a plus symbol towards your god.

WWE is happy with both buyrates. See this is where your supposed knowledge of the business comes to play but doesn't because you don't have it.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> LOL Exactly.
> MITB - 185k
> WM27 - 1,100,000+
> It's also the gap between the two promos.


hahahahahaha its wrestlemania ofcorse it draws more but its not only becoz of the rock idiot..

but i dont even trust the numbers from a guy like you..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punk's promo had more substance... but then I always felt the Rock was all style and rarely delivered substance in his promos. He was entertaining but aside from a catchphrase or two, there is no one promo that stands out to me that the Rock gave. That is the Rock's style though. And personally not a huge fan of that style.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, actually it is easier. I don't care about recycled scripts. In fact, I expect it. The reason I bash The Rock is because he's supposed to be a comedian who isn't funny. He's wrestling Dane Cook.


Why isn't he funny, because isn't some pseudo intellectual douchebag that digs up dirt on his opponents? Gtfo with that Dane Cook bullshit. The only person the holds that sentiment close to heart is yourself. I also find it funny how you have Cena listed in your profile as well, yet you never call him out for the numerous corny PBS kids jokes he's told.  Just admit it, your hatred of The Rock isn't that shallow isn't it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO85 said:


> Oh give me a break. Epic Trolling fpalm


Epic exageration, more like. I'm not trolling when I say anything Punk does is more entertaining than anything Rock does, because a troll statement is an intentional lie designed to rile up others, while I have no intention of doing such. Of course what would a Viper mark know about entertainment?



> Why isn't he funny, because isn't some pseudo intellectual douchebag that digs up dirt on his opponents? Gtfo with that Dane Cook bullshit. The only person the holds that sentiment close to heart is yourself. I also find it funny how you have Cena listed in your profile as well, yet you never call him out for the numerous corny PBS kids jokes he's told. Just admit, you hatred of The Rock isn't that shallow isn't it?


Actually, I do call him out on that. Very much so. Cena is a much better talent than Rock, though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> Why isn't he funny, because isn't some pseudo intellectual douchebag that digs up dirt on his opponents? Gtfo with that Dane Cook bullshit. The only person the holds that sentiment close to heart is yourself. I also find it funny how you have Cena listed in your profile as well, yet you never call him out for the numerous corny PBS kids jokes he's told.  Just admit, you hatred of The Rock isn't that shallow isn't it?


You, and everybody like you, won't admit it but The Rock was the John Cena of his era.

Deal with it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> And the rock can't cut a serious promo always has to have jokes which is why he attracts the casual fans and kids so much who love jersey shore and hornswaggle


Yes he can:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDO9l506-B8
Punk? without edgy material he's nothing, boring crowds to death. not charismatic enough.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> It doesn't matter what people perceive WWE as. It is still a wrestling company at the core or otherwise the wrestling wouldn't be there. I doubt Punk went there soley for money but because the WWE is the biggest wrestling promotion in the world and that is where you put all your craft in front of millions to watch. Punk spoke his mind not only just on the treatment of his character but the current climate of the business in general. Seriously, read Dave Lagana's three part story on Punk's early WWE career and you can see this recent success wasn't suppose to happen. Had Punk not said anything, he would probably still doing New Nexus jobbing to Kofi and Bourne. So don't have the anti-mainstream philosophy that WWE isn't wrestling. It clearly is to this day.


It is still a wrestling company, but the fact is that ROH is a wrestling company and one that pushes guys like Punk and actually recognises him as one of the best. He went to WWE for the money, there is no question about it. He seems fairly intelligent about the wrestling business, so I find it hard to believe he went to WWE without knowing that he was likely to be a midcarder at best. Basically he was swapping main eventing in one wrestling company, for jobbing in another. A guy Punk's size must have known its unlikely that he would get pushed. I know he wasn't ever supposed ot get this success (actually I think I've read the article you're talking about, is it the one about HBK being the one to save Punk's career?) but that further backs up what I'm saying, it would always be unlikely he would be a main eventer. I'm not sure what you mean if Punk hadn't said anything, he didn't just decide to take a microphone, interfere in Cena's match and cut a promo. He was scripted to do so. 

The bottom line is, that Punk left Ring of Honor and got alot more money, and Rock left WWE and got alot more money. I doubt there is a guy in the WWE who would turn down the kind of money Rock was offered (the highest ever for an actor's first film, $5 million), because it is a short career that they have, where 40 is considered old, and they have to think long term.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Rock uses catch phrases over and over again now if he mentioned some obscure indy wrestler name or someone who left the WWE on bad terms now that's a mark out moment.

Punk's good on the mic but you guys so overrate him. He whines, he whines some more. I'm underpushed, everyone is out of touch but me, Brock Lesnar agrees, Hi Colt Cabana it's bs that you didn't get an oppurtunity. I'm here to bring in change, people want to see me cry some more about much bs this product is.

OVERRATED ON THE MIC.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Yes he can:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDO9l506-B8
> Punk? without edgy material he's nothing, boring crowds to death. not charismatic enough.


Pretty good


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> You, and everybody like you, won't admit it but The Rock was the John Cena of his era.
> 
> Deal with it.


I'd have to disagree with this, if anything its Austin = Cena, Rock = Punk. Austin and Cena are the guys WWE wanted on top, gave them all the biggest angles, both were the supermen of their respective eras, both were the most protected guys in the company, and both sold loads of merchandise that kept them there. And Rock and Punk weren't the guys that WWE wanted on top, but it happened anyway, both eventually getting reactions that eclipsed Austin and Cena's respectively.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk's and it ain't even close.

I don't even remember what the rock said lol


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Epic exageration, more like. I'm not trolling when I say anything Punk does is more entertaining than anything Rock does, because a troll statement is an intentional lie designed to rile up others, while I have no intention of doing such. Of course what would a Viper mark know about entertainment?*
> 
> 
> Actually, I do call him out on that. Very much so. Cena is a much better talent than Rock, though.




I am big Orton Fan and I know entertainment alot of Orton fans do.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> ^I believe I'll pass on that, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U would cream if punk farted in a tuba for 20 minutes and even said that ^ LOL I think ur telling the truth on that. You are a very sad fan boy fpalm. Keep this on rock and cm punk shall we.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

jm99 said:


> It is still a wrestling company, but the fact is that ROH is a wrestling company and one that pushes guys like Punk and actually recognises him as one of the best. He went to WWE for the money, there is no question about it. He seems fairly intelligent about the wrestling business, so I find it hard to believe he went to WWE without knowing that he was likely to be a midcarder at best. Basically he was swapping main eventing in one wrestling company, for jobbing in another.


But you are not CM Punk. All we can do is assuming, which I did as well. WWE and ROH have different styles but that doesn't mean one is a wrestling company and one isn't. Sure, money played a factor into Punk going to WWE but not the sole reason.



> A guy Punk's size must have known its unlikely that he would get pushed. I know he wasn't ever supposed ot get this success (actually I think I've read the article you're talking about, is it the one about HBK being the one to save Punk's career?) but that further backs up what I'm saying, it would always be unlikely he would be a main eventer. I'm not sure what you mean if Punk hadn't said anything, he didn't just decide to take a microphone, interfere in Cena's match and cut a promo. He was scripted to do so.


Disagree. Punk's wasn't a small statue figure that wouldn't have been credible. Had not Heyman left ECW so early, Punk would have gotten a bigger push early in ECW than he did around 2009. To say he wouldn't have been a main eventer is false since he had all the tools to be one. He is one of the best heels of the past decade. That is just WWE's mishandling of not using talent to their fullest potential.



> The bottom line is, that Punk left Ring of Honor and got alot more money, and Rock left WWE and got alot more money. I doubt there is a guy in the WWE who would turn down the kind of money Rock was offered (the highest ever for an actor's first film, $5 million), because it is a short career that they have, where 40 is considered old, and they have to think long term.


There is a difference, though. The Rock did everything there was to do in wrestling. He's already been a World champion, he has had Wrestlemania matches and moments, he's faced some of the best, he was a main eventer, he was a media darling, etc. There was nothing else for him to do BUT leave. Punk is opposite as he had accomplished what he did in ROH BUT not in wrestling and him moving to WWE was only a way to give him more opportunities to build and show his craft to a wider audience.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

jm99 said:


> I'd have to disagree with this, if anything its Austin = Cena, Rock = Punk. Austin and Cena are the guys WWE wanted on top, gave them all the biggest angles, both were the supermen of their respective eras, both were the most protected guys in the company, and both sold loads of merchandise that kept them there. And Rock and Punk weren't the guys that WWE wanted on top, but it happened anyway, both eventually getting reactions that eclipsed Austin and Cena's respectively.


It's clear that Cena = Rock and have strong similarities while Punk = Austin but not so much of similarities as people think there is. This doesn't have to do with positions within the company. Cena is a mainstream start, a top star in the company, promos and mic skills are similar to that of the Rock. Where Rock excelled in mic skills over Cena, Cena excelled in in ring skills over Rock.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol kind funny but didn't punk and samoa in their shoot interview say the wwe is not a wrestling company


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

Punk's promo hands down. I can still remember every bit of it like it happened last night. The Rock's just seemed to blend in with every other Rock promo I've heard.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Both were pretty good, but the Rock's was just mainly good because the wwe hasn't seen him in 7 years and he picked a fight with cena which was fun to watch. Also Rock got the bigger pop which made it more epic, but what Punk did was just so different and made everybody go "Holy shit did he just say that?!". Some might say that I'm just a punk mark, but if you seriously think about this promo wise, Punk wins easily.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

jm99 said:


> I'd have to disagree with this, if anything its Austin = Cena, *Rock = Punk*. Austin and Cena are the guys WWE wanted on top, gave them all the biggest angles, both were the supermen of their respective eras, both were the most protected guys in the company, and both sold loads of merchandise that kept them there. And Rock and Punk weren't the guys that WWE wanted on top, but it happened anyway, both eventually getting reactions that eclipsed Austin and Cena's respectively.


I know what you meant by that, but please, don't degrade The Rock like that again.



GillbergReturns said:


> The Rock uses catch phrases over and over again now if he mentioned some obscure indy wrestler name or someone who left the WWE on bad terms now that's a mark out moment.
> 
> Punk's good on the mic but you guys so overrate him. He whines, he whines some more. I'm underpushed, everyone is out of touch but me, Brock Lesnar agrees, Hi Colt Cabana it's bs that you didn't get an oppurtunity. I'm here to bring in change, people want to see me cry some more about much bs this product is.
> 
> OVERRATED ON THE MIC.


True, and he's also full of shit, hypocrite and doesn't looks like he belong in the same ring with Nash and Hunter.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I know what you meant by that, but please, don't degrade The Rock like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> True, and he's also full of shit, hypocrite and doesn't looks like he belong in the same ring with Nash and Hunter.


LOL. I like punk and all but nobody gives a shit about colt cabana LOL.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> But you are not CM Punk. All we can do is assuming, which I did as well. WWE and ROH have different styles but that doesn't mean one is a wrestling company and one isn't. Sure, money played a factor into Punk going to WWE but not the sole reason.


Well, we'll probably have to disagree on this one, for me the main thing WWE offers him is more money and a wider audience, which are the exact things that Hollywood offers the Rock. I'm sure Punk did want to display his talents to a bigger audience, adn that the decision wasn't all about money, but the fact is Rock did the same thing. I'm not saying what Punk did was wrong, its just that its similar to what Rock did, so Punk marks criticising him for it seems odd (granted it seems like you were most likely trolling with those comments)




Winning™ said:


> Disagree. Punk's wasn't a small statue figure that wouldn't have been credible. Had not Heyman left ECW so early, Punk would have gotten a bigger push early in ECW than he did around 2009. To say he wouldn't have been a main eventer is false since he had all the tools to be one. He is one of the best heels of the past decade. That is just WWE's mishandling of not using talent to their fullest potential.


Nah, Heyman couldn't have done anything. IIRC Heyman wanted Punk given the title at DTD, Big Show wanted to put Punk over, yet still Vince wouldn't let it happen, no matter who else was in favour of it. It is WWE mishandling talent, but that doesn't mean that Punk would be unaware that WWE would do this. Guys like Benoit and Eddie had to wait years for their first world titles, and they were more taleneted than Punk (well except for Benoit on the mic obviously). And those guys, while small for WWE at the time, were still a bit bigger than Punk, so I really do feel that he knew that in all likelihood, he wouldn't really make it to where he is now.




Winning™ said:


> There is a difference, though. The Rock did everything there was to do in wrestling. He's already been a World champion, he has had Wrestlemania matches and moments, he's faced some of the best, he was a main eventer, he was a media darling, etc. There was nothing else for him to do BUT leave. Punk is opposite as he had accomplished what he did in ROH BUT not in wrestling and him moving to WWE was only a way to give him more opportunities to build and show his craft to a wider audience.


I'm unsure of where you stand on this, first you're saying Rock doesn't care about wrestling, but then you say there was nothing for him to do but leave. (although as I said earlier, if you were trolling then it makes sense).


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> It's clear that Cena = Rock and have strong similarities while Punk = Austin but not so much of similarities as people think there is. This doesn't have to do with positions within the company. Cena is a mainstream start, a top star in the company, promos and mic skills are similar to that of the Rock. Where Rock excelled in mic skills over Cena, Cena excelled in in ring skills over Rock.


Cena and the Rock are nothing alike. The attitude era and today's era are nothing alike. If you had to compare Cena to anyone it's Hogan. 

Cena summed it up perfectly when he joked I just took my hand from my ear and put in front of my face.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Since I don't care about impact, I enjoyed the Rock's promo a lot more. I was a lot more emotionally invested in his return promo because he's my favorite wrestler and I can probably recite his entire promo verbatim because it was just so great.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> It's clear that Cena = Rock and have strong similarities while Punk = Austin but not so much of similarities as people think there is. This doesn't have to do with positions within the company. Cena is a mainstream start, a top star in the company, promos and mic skills are similar to that of the Rock. Where Rock excelled in mic skills over Cena, Cena excelled in in ring skills over Rock.


I don't really feel that he did. I know its easy to say Rock was average in the ring, but really from 2000-2001, he was one of the best workers they had behind Angle, Benoit, Eddie and HHH. Sure he had matches with some of these guys, but he was never carried. He consistently put on great matches, he managed a great match out of Hogan as well, which others did fail at. While its obvious Cena can be a good wrestler, he doesn't really do it consistently enough, in fact in the majority of matches he's carried, due to the nature of him being beat up for the majority, and then making the comeback. I really don't see Cena being similar to the Rock, there's a reason that the majority of Cena marks on this forum, are huge Austin marks, Bboy, Azuran etc but they dislike Rock. And that the majority of Rock marks aren't Cena marks (and not just because of their rivalry, most weren't a fan of Cena before he returned anway).


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> You, and everybody like you, won't admit it but The Rock was the John Cena of his era.
> 
> Deal with it.


Yes because The Rock was loathed by a majority of the older audiance. Thanks for being a hipster troll through out this thread, it's quite entertaining really.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I know what you meant by that, but please, don't degrade The Rock like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> True, and he's also full of shit, hypocrite and doesn't looks like he belong in the same ring with Nash and Hunter.


Hey dude i like you, you seem like a cool guy but you seriously need to hop off the rocks dick, arguing with some punk marks is going to get you nowhere, the rocks return promo was a mark out momment yeah sure its semi memorable ill remember it for a couple more years, but cm punks promo its once in a lifetime, i can still remember everything he said his facial expression the tone in his voice, the whole thing was perfect, and you cant compare mitb to wrestlemania.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena is poor man's version of Rock and Hogan, nothing more.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

JOHN CENA MADE PUNK POPULAR.

THE ROCK MADE CENA EVEN MORE POPULAR.


THE ROCK OWNS.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Epic exageration, more like. I'm not trolling when I say anything Punk does is more entertaining than anything Rock does, because a troll statement is an intentional lie designed to rile up others, while I have no intention of doing such. Of course what would a Viper mark know about entertainment?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do call him out on that. Very much so. *Cena is a much better talent than Rock, though.*











What are you going to say next, getting fucked in the rear by Ron Jeremy is more enjoyable than sucking Megan Fox's tits?


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Disagree. Punk's wasn't a small statue figure that wouldn't have been credible. Had not Heyman left ECW so early, Punk would have gotten a bigger push early in ECW than he did around 2009. To say he wouldn't have been a main eventer is false since he had all the tools to be one.* He is one of the best heels of the past decade.* That is just WWE's mishandling of not using talent to their fullest potential.


Past decade??? Get the fuck outta here son.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Hey dude i like you, you seem like a cool guy but you seriously need to hop off the rocks dick, arguing with some punk marks is going to get you nowhere, the rocks return promo was a mark out momment yeah sure its semi memorable ill remember it for a couple more years, but cm punks promo its once in a lifetime, i can still remember everything he said his facial expression the tone in his voice, the whole thing was perfect, and you cant compare mitb to wrestlemania.


Once in a lifetime? like i said, only in the minds of the Punk marks.
since the Punk promo, business is going down in every aspect, IMO joey styles and Heyman already done it better.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Let me just say that I loved CM Punk's promo when it 1st came out. It was a brilliant worked shoot, but the more I see him in this character the more it turns me off.

He whines about the product. That's all he does. What changes is actually trying to bring in Punk because it looks to me like he just wants the mic to whine some more week in and week out. 

It's the same stick every week. You held "x" wrestler back, didn't push this guy, everyone who's ever been successful in the WWE is out of touch now, I want this to be fun so listen to me cry some more.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Once in a lifetime? like i said, only in the minds of the Punk marks.
> since the Punk promo, *business is going down in every aspect*, IMO joey styles and Heyman already done it better.


That's simply not true. Come on. You're just like the Punk marks who never give Rock credit and respect where it's due. I think Rock is 10 times better than Punk, but that doesn't mean I need to discredit Punk every chance I can get.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> What are you going to say next, getting fucked in the rear by Ron Jeremy is more enjoyable than sucking Megan Fox's tits?


don't pay tyrion no mind. He's blind hater/fan boy who will say anything to get a reaction. When I see one of tyrion's posts I think of this :no: &  and don't for get fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO85 said:


> don't pay tyrion no mind. He's blind hater/fan boy who will say anything to get a reaction. When I see one of tyrion's posts I think of this :no: &  and don't for get fpalm


Right, I'm looking for a reaction. Coming from a guy who has a giant picture in his signature of a mediocre wrestler with horrible mic skills, no charisma, and no drawing ability and claims him to be > anybody's favourite wrestler. Right, I'm the one after the reaction. 

:no:

.....



.....

fpalm


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why can't they just be 1a and 1b? They were both excellent and I don't see the need to rank one over the other.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Why can't they just be 1a and 1b? They were both excellent and I don't see the need to rank one over the other.


Isnt 1a better than 1b ??


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> That's simply not true. Come on. You're just like the Punk marks who never give Rock credit and respect where it's due. I think Rock is 10 times better than Punk, but that doesn't mean I need to discredit Punk every chance I can get.


I gave him credit in the past, and if he deserves it I will give him in the future, very simple.
It's just ridiculous that he talks about how he's going to make it fun, who the hell are you? a mid carder is going to change things? give me a break.
he needs new material and scripted promos because with every promo he looks more full of shit.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> don't pay tyrion no mind. He's blind hater/fan boy who will say anything to get a reaction. When I see one of tyrion's posts I think of this :no: &  and don't for get fpalm


I actually find many Pyro's/Tyrion's/Wrex/Nomb king whatever fuck he calls himself to be some what on point in alot of his posts. It's just that he lets his bias get the best of him and it makes him come off as a bipolar fruit loop. Maybe that's why he changes his name so much.8*D


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I gave him credit in the past, and if he deserves it I will give him in the future, very simple.
> It's just ridiculous that he talks about how he's going to make it fun, who the hell are you? a mid carder is going to change things? give me a break.
> he needs new material and scripted promos because with every promo he looks more full of shit.


He's a main eventer now, not a midcarder, and to be honest he's been responsible for the increased general (i would assume it is general) interest in the product. And I agree with you about the change, he rants about change and change and change, but he never actually mentioned what exactly he wanted to change. Especially when he shits on HHH for "change" when HHH has actually begun to bring about change, it doesn't really make sense.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, I'm looking for a reaction. Coming from a guy who has a giant picture in his signature of a mediocre wrestler with horrible mic skills, no charisma, and no drawing ability and claims him to be > anybody's favourite wrestler. Right, I'm the one after the reaction.
> 
> :no:
> 
> ...


Orton can draw has charisma and his mic skill are good not the greatest but good. Oh and U just summed up yourself quite nicely  fpalm :no:. This coming from a alboring del rio mark LOL u really can't talk



Kingofstuff said:


> I actually find many Pyro's/Tyrion's/Wrex/Nomb king whatever fuck he calls himself to be some what on point in alot of his posts. It's just that he lets his bias get the best of him and it makes him come off as a bipolar fruit loop. Maybe that's why he changes his name so much.8*D



LOL whenever he opens his mouth sh** comes out.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I gave him credit in the past, and if he deserves it I will give him in the future, very simple.
> It's just ridiculous that he talks about how he's going to make it fun, who the hell are you? a mid carder is going to change things? give me a break.
> he needs new material and scripted promos because with every promo he looks more full of shit.


He may be able to make it fun, to be honest i cant wait each week for the next raw you know what would really make wrestling fun and cool again and not embarassing, a good tag team divison a cruiserweight division better diva division, oh but wait they dont exsist right? cm punk isnt chris angel he cant just make ratings go like they were back in 98 to 00 but hes trying and its working slowly but surely, off topic i cant wait too see more sin cara, if you didnt see the smackdown super show sin cara turned heel and kicked d bryan in the head, i guess he isnt on bookers fave 5 anymore.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> He's a main eventer now, not a midcarder, *and to be honest he's been responsible for the increased general (i would assume it is general) interest in the product*. And I agree with you about the change, he rants about change and change and change, but he never actually mentioned what exactly he wanted to change. Especially when he shits on HHH for "change" when HHH has actually begun to bring about change, it doesn't really make sense.


No, that's the point, he talks to get over with his fanbase, the 5%-10% of the wrestling fanbase. that's why the rest of the crowd are dead for him.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> No, that's the point, he talks to get over with his fanbase, the 5%-10% of the wrestling fanbase. that's why the rest of the crowd are dead for him.


This^ and I like punk LOL. I am not a fan boy or a huge mark for him like the guys on here but I agree with this.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Assuming this is about personal preference I'll have to go with Punk's. Sure it was great to see The Rock again and all but nobody saw Punk's shoot coming and it has given us a pretty entertaining storyline so far.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Both promo's are very good, but i'm going with The Rock promo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO85 said:


> *Orton can draw has charisma and his mic skill are good not the greatest but good*. Oh and U just summed up yourself quite nicely  fpalm :no:. This coming from a alboring del rio mark LOL u really can't talk


No, no, and no. Wrong on all three accounts. And no, I didn't describe myself because I really don't give a fuck about what people like you think. Why would I want to annoy some 11 year old kid who hasn't hit puberty yet on a wrestling forum? That's ridiculous. As for "Alboring Del Rio", if he's so boring, why did he beat Rey on his debut, win the Rumble in 5 months, get a world title match at WM, win MITB and win the WWE title at SummerSlam in less than one year? He didn't have to get pushed for 5 years like Blandy did to be credible enough to main event, so he obviously did something right. LOL. 



> LOL whenever he opens his mouth sh** comes out.


I suppose somebody who's so smart would know that I don't open my mouth on a forum, Einstein.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The reason mania drew 1,000,0000+ in one picture


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk. Rock was good but Punk just had better impact with how it's turned into this storyline and possibly ushering in a new era.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> The reason mania drew 1,000,0000+ in one picture


rofl, I've never seen this before


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, no, and no. Wrong on all three accounts. And no, I didn't describe myself because I really don't give a fuck about what people like you think. Why would I want to annoy some 11 year old kid who hasn't hit puberty yet on a wrestling forum? That's ridiculous. As for "Alboring Del Rio", if he's so boring, why did he beat Rey on his debut, win the Rumble in 5 months, get a world title match at WM, win MITB and win the WWE title at SummerSlam in less than one year? He didn't have to get pushed for 5 years like Blandy did to be credible enough to main event, so he obviously did something right. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose somebody who's so smart would know that I don't open my mouth on a forum, Einstein.


Reason why he's champion? Hmm Let's see A Mexican tour and since mysterio has been hurt let's give the belt to a Mexican JBL. Orton on the other hand has an orginal gimmick and was the youngest world champion. I am not going to argue with some 9 year boy who doesn't know a wrist lock from a wrist watch and is a sad alboring del rio mark :flip who doens't know shit about wrestling or entertainment. U act like that charcter bucky larson from his movie born to be a star LOL.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk's promo easily. Other than the fruity pebbles bit Rock's was largely forgettable, and was all undone the next week when Cena slaughtered him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Past decade??? Get the fuck outta here son.


From 2000-2010? Yes, indeed. Come at me, son.

For real though, he is.



Kingofstuff said:


> Yes because The Rock was loathed by a majority of the older audiance. Thanks for being a hipster troll through out this thread, it's quite entertaining really.


It's sad that you can't take off your Attitude era cap and actually see the similarities. But then again Cena is a poor man's Rock, right? 



GillbergReturns said:


> Cena and the Rock are nothing alike. The attitude era and today's era are nothing alike. If you had to compare Cena to anyone it's Hogan.
> 
> Cena summed it up perfectly when he joked I just took my hand from my ear and put in front of my face.


So what if the climates of then and now are not alike. Doesn't change the similarities. You guys might not like it, but if Cena and Rock switched era with each other, it would have been the same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO85 said:


> Reason why he's champion? Hmm Let's see A Mexican tour and since mysterio has been hurt let's give the belt to a Mexican JBL. Orton on the other hand has an orginal gimmick and was the youngest world champion. I am not going to argue with some 9 year boy who doesn't know a wrist lock from a wrist watch and is a sad alboring del rio mark :flip.


You want to talk about the reason why he's champion? You realize that Orton only got that youngest WHC title as revenge on Brock Lesnar for leaving the company on a weeks notice?  And WHAT a reign it was! 30 days, and it was the biggest flop in the history of the company, which he took 3 full years to rebound from. :lmao :lmao

And no, it isn't because Mysterio's been hurt. Mysterio ISN'T from Mexico, he's an American. Del Rio was planned to be the champion from the get go, but that's not the sole reason he won the title. Do you really think he wasn't planned to be the world champion straight from his debut? Yeah, I guess they gave him the Rumble for nothing. Because that's not a sign that a guy is gonna win the title in the future or anything. If they didn't do this Mexican tour he'd be losing to Heath Slater in the midcard. 

As for the original gimmick part? LOL if you honestly think a fucking psycho gimmick is original. I'm not even gonna respond to the age comment, because quite frankly, you're the one showing your age right now.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Rock and it's not close. Punk's promo merely started a pretty good storyline and was career changing for PUNK. Rock's set up a dream match and WM and marked the return of the biggest star ever in WWE, it was career changing for the WWE and made them lots of money and was huge IRL and in Kayfabe.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Honest to God, if Rock hadn't been whored out like Austin and Hogan have been with their appearances, this would be a blowout. Which it kinda looks like anyways. Some smart people on here.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO @ the poll results. 

Its just mostly Punk marks vs Rock Marks in the poll lol

More Punk marks on the forum. Punk wins.

These two need to have a fucking promo ASAP.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why? So Punk could show he's a better mic worker than Rock? All right, I guess.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™;10246892 said:


> It's sad that you can't take off your Attitude era cap and actually see the similarities. But then again Cena is a poor man's Rock, right?


 Great rebuttal there bro. Because I don't agree with your baboonish garbage, I'm iz jussa Addatude aira mark aren't I? And the last sentence of your post is actually pretty accurate tbh. Hell you said it yourself, there's similarities.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn a lot of people don't know what a shoot is on this forum. 

None the less...Rocks return promo was great. Classic Rock, we felt the excitement and the atmosphere. He brought some interest into an otherwise abysmal WM. 

But Punks promo (not a shoot) was in a league of its own. That is one of the top promos of all time and has actually changed WWE over the past couple of months.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Rock and it's not close. Punk's promo merely started a pretty good storyline and was career changing for PUNK. Rock's set up a dream match and WM and marked the return of the biggest star ever in WWE, it was career changing for the WWE and made them lots of money and was huge IRL and in Kayfabe.


The Rock's return didn't change the WWE... Punk's story is the only thing remotely looking like change is happening but it's still too early to tell. Really, Rock is a huge draw and makes money, but he hasn't changed the WWE since the Attitude Era...


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Why? So Punk could show he's a better mic worker than Rock? All right, I guess.


What?? Punk is not a better mic worker than Rock. The only times Punk has been interesting is when he is doing shoots. I thought Rock's promo that he did on facebook was way better than anything Punk has done so far. Let's be honest, a lot of Punk's material has been pretty lame and a lot of pandering to the internet crowd.

As an aside, your picture of Punk in your sig is kind of creepy and bordering on homoerotic, as are a lot of your posts in this thread.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Winning™;10246937 said:


> Why? So Punk could show he's a better mic worker than Rock? All right, I guess.


No. 

Just because the promo would be awesome to see and the reactions on here alone would be worth it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> Great rebuttal there bro. Because I don't agree with your baboonish garbage, I'm iz jussa Addatude aira mark aren't I? And the last sentence of your post is actually pretty accurate tbh. Hell you said it yourself, there's similarities.


Thanks breh. You should also know that Cena is a better in ring worker than Rock and Rock is a better mic worker than Cena. See, I could give credit when due because I don't try to follow trends on forums to get over. You should try it sometime.



> What?? Punk is not a better mic worker than Rock. The only times Punk has been interesting is when he is doing shoots. I thought Rock's promo that he did on facebook was way better than anything Punk has done so far. Let's be honest, a lot of Punk's material has been pretty lame and a lot of pandering to the internet crowd.
> 
> As an aside, your picture of Punk in your sig is kind of creepy and bordering on homoerotic, as are a lot of your posts in this thread.


He actually is. Rock's promos never had any substance. It was all flash and style, which is fine because I loved him for that and he did it well. But put them together and Punk can do a promo that has multiple meanings and can be stronger than anything Rock can dish out.

But hey, you just want to go the "You're gay for having that sig of Punk" route.....even thought you were looking for a good few seconds. Just saying. COME AT ME, BRO!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

DrunkHobbit said:


> What?? Punk is not a better mic worker than Rock. The only times Punk has been interesting is when he is doing shoots. I thought Rock's promo that he did on facebook was way better than anything Punk has done so far. Let's be honest, a lot of Punk's material has been pretty lame and a lot of pandering to the internet crowd.



Like I said, people here don't understand what a shoot is. 

Kayfabe promo which includes name dropping Dwayne =/= a shoot. 

Btw over 3 billion people use the internet, compared to 4 million who watch RAW. There is no such thing as an 'internet crowd'.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Winning™;10246937 said:


> Why? So Punk could show he's a better mic worker than Rock? All right, I guess.


Why'd you have to go ahead and say that? Do you intentionally try to keep these awful discussions going?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

All these people saying Rock's promo never had any substance. Why exactly are you saying that?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk doesn't even need a script or teleprompter to cut a promo, unlike Dwayne. Even Cena doesn't even that stuff.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Why'd you have to go ahead and say that? Do you intentionally try to keep these awful discussions going?


No. I just state how I feel. Not my fault people can't interpret it and reply with a logical counter argument but instead just say YouTube comment box borderline shit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Rock and it's not close. Punk's promo merely started a pretty good storyline and was career changing for PUNK. Rock's set up a dream match and WM and marked the return of the biggest star ever in WWE, it was career changing for the WWE and made them lots of money and was huge IRL and in Kayfabe.


This, and lol at the Punk trolls thinks that promo is a "new era" hahaha, i can't wait for this time next year when all his delusional fanboys will say that he needs a push and how "popular" he was a year ago.
and all this of course after The Rock will break all the records in his return match in Miami.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Punk doesn't even need a script or teleprompter to cut a promo, unlike Dwayne. Even Cena doesn't even that stuff.


Im pretty sure everyone uses some sort of script. They have a team of writers. The entire show is scripted. There is some wiggle room for ad libbing. Isn't this obvious? It's the delivery and execution of the lines that matters. Who cares?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Punk doesn't even need a script or teleprompter to cut a promo, unlike Dwayne. Even Cena doesn't even that stuff.


Oh dear.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm honestly starting to believe that the people bashing Punk and his promos and this feud are the same people enjoying the cookie cutter, PG content in WWE they "seemingly" bitch about.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The Rock promo was good but it was nowhere near on of his best. I'll give Punk the edge in this one but if I compared Punks promo to one of The Rock's best punks promo wouldn't even com close.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Im pretty sure everyone uses some sort of script. They have a team of writers. The entire show is scripted. There is some wiggle room for ad libbing. Isn't this obvious? It's the delivery and execution of the lines that matters. Who cares?


Guys like Cena and Punk either just go out there with nothing or the writers give them bullet points and they fill in the blanks. Rock has to have his whole promo written out before he goes out and does the promo.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Rock and it's not close. Punk's promo merely started a pretty good storyline and was career changing for PUNK. Rock's set up a dream match and WM and marked the return of the biggest star ever in WWE, it was career changing for the WWE and made them lots of money and was huge IRL and in Kayfabe.


Um all his promo did was make fun of cena's catchprase calling him a fruity pebble and something about barneys asshole.

The rest was same old same old with some sentimental "dwane is back for you people never gonna leave" lol hasn't shown up since April


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Like I said, people here don't understand what a shoot is.
> 
> Kayfabe promo which includes name dropping Dwayne =/= a shoot.
> 
> Btw over 3 billion people use the internet, compared to 4 million who watch RAW. There is no such thing as an 'internet crowd'.


Fine, let me be more particular, pandering to people that post on internet wrestling forums 5000x, i.e. people like you.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I hated WWE in 2009-2010 but that doesn't mean i want a skinny average guy breaking kayfabe on my TV and tries to be cool too hard. While he's also full of shit.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™;10246958 said:


> Thanks breh. You should also know that Cena is a better in ring worker than Rock and Rock is a better mic worker than Cena. See, I could give credit when due because I don't try to follow trends on forums to get over. You should try it sometime.


Lulz at me following trends. If I followed trends I'd post like an inbred ******* dipshit, because a lot of the posters on here are exactly like that. I can assure I'm not that. I'm black actually. 

And lulz at you bringing up trends in the first place. You just proved to me right there,that you're just a internet hipster. That act is so fucking lame and played out, why don't you try a new schtick, like posting ballerina cat pictures or one of those other dumbass meme gimmicks. Atleast it takes a little more imagination.

And yet another lulz for saying Cena's a better in ring performer. You want a talk about trends, well that's another one of those bs IWC lies that spreads like wildfire, simply because it's the unpopular thing to say. Like saying "insert wrestlers name here botches all the time!!!!"

Just cut that shit out breh, it's unfunny and uninspired.:no:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Guys like Cena and Punk either just go out there with nothing or the writers give them bullet points and they fill in the blanks. Rock has to have his whole promo written out before he goes out and does the promo.


So when Rock returned and was doing his supposed pre made script, why the hell was WWE attempting to bleep out his curse words. Surely if the writing team wrote his promos they wouldn't have included those words. Yep. Rock was reading off a script that contained words that the WWE had initially got rid of. Come on now. Rock is not reading a full blown pre written script. He does exactly what Punk & Cena do.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Easy one,CM Punk's shoot


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Guys like Cena and Punk either just go out there with nothing or the writers give them bullet points and they fill in the blanks. Rock has to have his whole promo written out before he goes out and does the promo.


Sure they do. Despite the fact that everyone who worked with the Rock claimed that he was the one who was given bullet points and was great at coming up with his own stuff. Much better to believe what Orton says, a guy who never worked with the Rock.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Thanks breh. *You should also know that Cena is a better in ring worker than Rock* and Rock is a better mic worker than Cena. See, I could give credit when due because I don't try to follow trends on forums to get over. You should try it sometime.


:lmao

for the script:


> On whether or not if feels like 12 years since he made his WWE debut on Raw: "It doesn't really seem like it was 12 years unless I think really hard about all the stuff that's taken place since then. But I can remember writing that promo that I did like it was yesterday in the apartment I was in on the floor, *just kind of writing down ideas and writing out the whole promo because back in that time there was no writers or creative as they call it. It was basically you were just on your own.* You might have a couple of ideas to throw around but most of it was just coming from your own brain and just saying it the way you wanted to say it. There was no rehearsals or anything like that. You would just go out there and do it. So that's the biggest change between the WWE in 2011 and the WWE of 1999."


The Rock always writes his own material.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> I hated WWE in 2009-2010 but that doesn't mean i want a skinny average guy breaking kayfabe on my TV and tries to be cool too hard. While he's also full of shit.


Haha yeah he's average and yet the Rock started out as Rocky Maivia.

Anyways...



> Lulz at me following trends. If I followed trends I'd post like an inbred ******* dipshit, because a lot of the posters on here are exactly like that. I can assure I'm not that. I'm black actually.


Don't be ignorant because you're black. Just saying.



> And lulz at you bringing up trends in the first place. You just proved to me right there,that you're just a hipster troll. That act is so fucking lame and played out, why don't you try a new schtick, like posting ballerina cat pictures or one of those other dumbass meme gimmicks. Atleast it takes a little more imagination.


I actually post out logicial posts while you're surfing through threads trying to correct people on how and where they should post like you're the WF Police. Trust me, son, you don't even want to start there. You don't even know what a troll is. And PLEASE don't say "You?" Keep up, son.



> And yet another lulz for saying Cena's a better in ring performer. You want a talk about trends, well that's another one of those bs IWC lies that spreads like wildfire, simply because it's the unpopular thing to say. Like saying "insert wrestlers name here botches all the time!!!!"


If the truth is unpopular, than it is. Cena is a better in ring performer than the Rock. The Rock was charismatic, he was a man with great personality, and had awesome mic skills. But him as a wrestler? Very average at best. Also, another fact people don't want to admit but Cena has put out better matches that can be defined as main event caliber than the Rock.



> Just cut that shit out breh, it's unfunny and uninspired


So is being Premeditated #2. Now that's unfunny and uninspired.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Carcass said:


> Guys like Cena and Punk either just go out there with nothing or the writers give them bullet points and they fill in the blanks. Rock has to have his whole promo written out before he goes out and does the promo.


You know this because you work behind the scenes in the WWE right? Yeah, it's proven that The Rock does have a lot of his material written for him. We don't officially know to what degree though. The Rock has already proven that he is quick, witty and naturally funny without scripts on talk shows, interviews, twitter, ect. He's done improve in plenty of his promo's to prove it. I don't know why people are trying to use this as a way to knock The Rock's mic skills. Either way, he still has better delivery than anybody you can name.

Show us all the proof that guys like Cena and Punk just go out there with bullet points and nothing else. Until it's proven we're all just speculating. None of us know how much freedom they have in their promo's so it's kind of silly to say that this guy and this guy do this without this when none of really know the full truth. What I do know is that Punk does not excite the crowd like The Rock does when he speaks and a lot of times comes off as boring with no reaction. How many times has The Rock came off like that? Maybe not sense his Rocky Miavia days.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao
> 
> for the script:
> 
> ...








check 1:30 mark

Rock going his "TOTALY ORIGNAL NOT SCRIPTED PROMO" with ed ferrara
oh yeah ferraras job was promo writing


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I do have to agree. Rock obviously wrote his own material and you could tell in his promos. He's average in the ring but in terms of mic skills, dude was great.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> check 1:30 mark
> 
> Rock going his "TOTALY ORIGNAL NOT SCRIPTED PROMO" with ed ferrara
> oh yeah ferraras job was promo writing


Rehearsing for a promo?

Im sure everyone does that.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Why? So Punk could show he's a better mic worker than Rock? All right, I guess.


He isn't. Rock went with guys like Jericho and Austin, and wasn't shown up against any of them. He could embarass HHH on the mic (who is showing that he can beat Punk). I think the fact that there are so few genuinely good mic workers in WWE is convincing people that Punk is better than guys like Rock, but he isn't. Your quality shows not when embarassing poor mic workers, but when going against great ones, and Rock amnaged against all of them,and so far Punk is struglling a little to hold his own with Trips.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

God the outrageous Rock trolls in here are like bboy on crack.


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

6 months from now when the Rock is getting ready to main event wrestlemania, and give Vince his highest PPV Buyrate in years, no one's gonna be talking about Worked Shoot Punk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Rehearsing for a promo?
> 
> Im sure everyone does that.


ok rehearsing with the guy writing promos

No biggy. Sure he wrote that and was just getting confirmation from ferrara


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> check 1:30 mark
> 
> Rock going his "TOTALY ORIGNAL NOT SCRIPTED PROMO" with ed ferrara
> oh yeah ferraras job was promo writing


Cmon, if you really think all of Rock's stuff was written for him and it was that easy why hasn't the WWE come close to creating a character as popular as the Rock since? You gotta give the Rock some credit.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> ok rehearsing with the guy writing promos
> 
> No biggy. Sure he wrote that and was just getting confirmation from ferrara


If you think they can say what they want and don't have to run it by the writers then you're wrong. While Rock wrote his own stuff, I'm sure the content had to be approved before he actually went out and said it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

DrunkHobbit said:


> Cmon, if you really think all of Rock's stuff was written for him and it was that easy why hasn't the WWE come close to creating a character as popular as the Rock since? You gotta give the Rock some credit.


cuz ferrara and russo left in 99?

Anyways just saw the cena rap promo and it was way better than rock's return promo


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

jm99 said:


> If you think they can say what they want and don't have to run it by the writers then you're wrong. While Rock wrote his own stuff, I'm sure the content had to be approved before he actually went out and said it.


Exactly.

Thats common sense.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Theproof said:


> You know this because you work behind the scenes in the WWE right? Yeah, it's proven that The Rock does have a lot of his material written for him. We don't officially know to what degree though. The Rock has already proven that he is quick, witty and naturally funny without scripts on talk shows, interviews, twitter, ect. He's done improve in plenty of his promo's to prove it. I don't know why people are trying to use this as a way to knock The Rock's mic skills. Either way, he still has better delivery than anybody you can name.
> 
> Show us all the proof that guys like Cena and Punk just go out there with bullet points and nothing else. Until it's proven we're all just speculating. None of us know how much freedom they have in their promo's so it's kind of silly to say that this guy and this guy do this without this when none of really know the full truth. *What I do know is that Punk does not excite the crowd like The Rock does when he speaks and a lot of times comes off as boring with no reaction.* How many times has The Rock came off like that? Maybe not sense his Rocky Miavia days.


Y2J already said that The Rock and Austin are the best at "improvisation on the spot" and they both writes their own material.
(bold part) 
True, especially in his SES/SE days, he was boring crowds to death with every promo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Tourist said:


> 6 months from now when the Rock is getting ready to main event wrestlemania, and give Vince his highest PPV Buyrate in years, no one's gonna be talking about Worked Shoot Punk


They still are talking about the shoot. The fuck?


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> cuz ferrara and russo left in 99?
> 
> Anyways just saw the cena rap promo and it was way better than rock's return promo


Ya and guess what, they went to the WCW and what happened there? Where are all the superstars they created? How about TNA? 

Also, Rock's promo he did no facebook was way better than Cena's rap. Just wrecked him.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

DrunkHobbit said:


> Ya and guess what, they went to the WCW and what happened there? Where are all the superstars they created? How about TNA?
> 
> Also, Rock's promo he did no facebook was way better than Cena's rap. Just wrecked him.


don't want to get into the logistics of the first statement

But rock's promo on facebook trumps all.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Tourist said:


> 6 months from now when the Rock is getting ready to main event wrestlemania, and give Vince his highest PPV Buyrate in years, no one's gonna be talking about Worked Shoot Punk


Agree, the Punk "shoot" is only a filler storyline until The Rock return to save them again.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

CM Punk shoot


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The responses here are......wow. No wonder, until now, we haven't gotten any entertaining TV for a while. People bitch no matter what.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punks promo. Had more substance to it, didn't feel like the average everyday promo, cause it wasn't.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

The rock for me


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> LMAO @ the poll results.
> 
> Its just mostly Punk marks vs Rock Marks in the poll lol
> 
> ...


lol didnt you see some of the rock fans in here have said they think punk's promo was more impactful??


they are being honest. punk marks are not even close to the no of rock marks in this forum. trust me.

last time a thread came about with a similar pole "which was the greatest moment of 2011 until now"

guess what was voted no 1?? RETURN OF THE ROCK.

punk's promo was in the optins btw.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton himself has stated that Rock doesn't write his own promos, and he's unbiased on that topic unlike Rock's own personal ass kisser Chris Jericho.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> lol didnt you see some of the rock fans in here have said they think punk's promo was more impactful??
> 
> 
> they are being honest. punk marks are not even close to the no of rock marks in this forum. trust me.
> ...


Thats nice.

I still think there are more Punk marks though.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Orton himself has stated that Rock doesn't write his own promos, and he's unbiased on that topic unlike Rock's own personal ass kisser Chris Jericho.


But Orton never worked with the Rock, his opinion holds as much weight as anyone on this forum. He's just sticking up for Cena, you know because he's Cena's personal ass kisser.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Orton himself has stated that Rock doesn't write his own promos, and he's unbiased on that topic unlike Rock's own personal ass kisser Chris Jericho.


Vince said what Jericho said too.

Orton kisses Cena's ass so it goes both ways. See, I can play this game too.

At the end of the day, its not that big of a deal.

It doesn't matter how well something is written, it's how it's delivered that counts.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

> Don't be ignorant because you're black. Just saying.


 If you're going to be snarky atleast be marginally funny with it, like the guy in your sig.:no:





> *I* actually post out logicial posts while you're surfing through threads trying to correct people on how and where they should post like you're the WF Police. Trust me, son, you don't even want to start there. You don't even know what a troll is. And PLEASE don't say "You?" Keep up, son.


 Trying to to correct people?


Winning™;10246632 said:


> You, and everybody like you, won't admit it but The Rock was the John Cena of his era.
> 
> Deal with it.


More like calling someone out on there bullshit. Selective memory much? Lulz, like I give a flying fuck about how you and others posts. This forum atleast in its current state, has to be up there with dumbest I've seen. Like that's my agenda, that would be a fools errand.





> If the truth is unpopular, than it is. Cena is a better in ring performer than the Rock. The Rock was charismatic, he was a man with great personality, and had awesome mic skills. But him as a wrestler? Very average at best. Also, another fact people don't want to admit but Cena has put out better matches that can be defined as main event caliber than the Rock.


 In whatever universe you live in, the truth must mean nonsense that was spread by a bunch of anti-conformist clowns. I know how in why people started to say that. It's same reason why some clowns say that Cena owned the Rock with his corny rap. To quote the Rock himself, I can see through bullshit. The Rock has had plenty of 4 star to near 5 star matches. But like his substance, his in ring skills get downplayed because it's easier to exploit than his other qualities.





> So is being Premeditated #2. Now that's unfunny and uninspired.


Wow so fucking witty aren't we? Because comparing me to him, has as much merit as you blantantly being a internet hipster.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's the difference between The Rock and Punk.

Punk is one of those guys that benefits from material. A lot of wrestlers could have done an anti wwe promo like Punk did and it would have come off just as epic or maybe even better. I could see guys like Cena, HHH, Rock, Foley, Miz(Even though I hate him)Edge, ect doing that exact same promo with the same type of results.

On the other hand, there is only one Rock. Nobody could do The Rock's style of promo and come out looking as good as The Rock. He is just another kind of charismatic. 

One thing CM Punk has is great material....and that's it. He sometimes sounds lifeless and when he tries to show a lot of emotion it sometimes comes off as awkward. Not saying that CM Punk sucks on the mic because he is without a doubt one of the best guys in the business today I'm just trying to show people that CM Punk is just not ahead of The Rock yet. That's nothing to be ashamed about and shouldn't be taken as a diss to all of his fans. The people who really understand The Rocks mic ability know this and it sounds silly to us when people say that CM Pun is better than him when he is clearly not. Maybe he is to the IWC because most of his promo cater to them but to wrestling fans in general, whether IWC or not, nobody gets the kind of reaction consistently like The Rock does.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock's return Promo by a long shot.


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Orton himself has stated that Rock doesn't write his own promos, and he's unbiased on that topic unlike Rock's own personal ass kisser Chris Jericho.


Was Orton even in the WWE when Rock was full time? I'd take Jericho's word over Orton. I wouldn't say Orton is truly unbiased either as he is tight with Cena and, like a lot of current wrestlers, seem to resent the Rock a bit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

jm99 said:


> But Orton never worked with the Rock, his opinion holds as much weight as anyone on this forum. He's just sticking up for Cena, you know because he's Cena's personal ass kisser.


This, Jericho worked with The Rock for 5 years.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Here's the difference between The Rock and Punk.
> 
> Punk is one of those guys that benefits from material. A lot of wrestlers could have done an anti wwe promo like Punk did and it would have come off just as epic or maybe even better. I could see guys like Cena, HHH, Rock, Foley, Miz(Even though I hate him)Edge, ect doing that exact same promo with the same type of results.
> 
> ...


Yeah but, The Rock just used a bunch of catchphrases and told a bunch of poopy jokes.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

jm99 said:


> But Orton never worked with the Rock, his opinion holds as much weight as anyone on this forum. He's just sticking up for Cena, you know because he's Cena's personal ass kisser.


lol

Well played. Trust Orton or Jericho? Hm?.....I wonder who I should pick?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kingofstuff said:


> Yeah but, The Rock just used a bunch of catchphrases and told a bunch of poopy jokes.


That's the problem with some of the younger fans today. They are basing their opinion on The Rock's mic ability on his few promo's he did when he came back this year. What he is today is nothing compared to how he was in the past when he was still a member of the WWE. His style has changed and it's made him a bit worse in my opinion.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

dam so hard to choose, i loved them both, they both were shocking in their own respect, i mean, the rock even showing up was shocking in itself and punk breaking the 4th wall so to speak was really shocking as well. idk, i think i got more excited with the rock promo but more shocked with the punk promo


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> If you're going to be snarky atleast be marginally funny with it, like the guy in your sig.:no:


Well, I'm not CM Punk. I am Winning. Deal with it.




> Trying to to correct people?
> More like calling someone out on there bullshit. Selective memory much? Lulz, like I give a flying fuck about how you and others posts. This forum atleast in its current state, has to be up there with dumbest I've seen. Like that's my agenda, that would be a fools errand.


You really aren't calling out bullshit. You just want to join the other trolls because they constantly do it on every Punk thread so you feel you have the chance to do it and do it in your own way of a troll. Don't be mad, though, about my posts and I. I would figure you just read them and get a better sense of what I'm trying to explain rather than you choose the asy way out and just do pointless blabbering. But to each of its own, I guess.





> In whatever universe you live in, the truth must mean nonsense that was spread by a bunch of anti-conformist clowns. I know how in why people started to say that. It's same reason why some clowns say that Cena owned the Rock with his corny rap. To quote the Rock himself, I can see through bullshit. The Rock has had plenty of 4 star to near 5 star matches. But like his substance, his in ring skills get downplayed because it's easier to exploit than his other qualities.


I would think reality is where I live. You should visit there sometime. First of all, I never said Cena owned Rock with that rap because it was bad, IMO. So quit white knighting for Rock as if anyone with criticism towards him is a troll, "hipster", or just wrong. Cena, in this past decade and his matches with Punk, have put on some of the best matches WWE has held in years and easily trump anything Rock did, in ring wise. For every Rock match you consider four or five star worthy, there are two Cena matches to match that. His in ring skills aren't downplayed. They just aren't appreciated as much because they were average at best. Simple as that.





> Wow so fucking witty aren't we? Because comparing me to him, has as much merit as you blantantly being a internet hipster.


People have called me hip and witty, yes. Why don't you want to be Premed's friend, though? U no like?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> Yeah but, The Rock just used a bunch of catchphrases and told a bunch of poopy jokes.


Not in his 2003 run. Rock said fuck the catchphrases and poopy jokes during that time frame and in return , gave the best run of his character. It also showed that he can easily be great without all that shit, but that's who he is, so thats why he has them. Thats his character. Austin is the same way. Has a great share of catchphrases.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> I would think reality is where I live. You should visit there sometime. First of all, I never said Cena owned Rock with that rap because it was bad, IMO. So quit white knighting for Rock as if anyone with criticism towards him is a troll, "hipster", or just wrong. Cena, in this past decade and his matches with Punk, have put on some of the best matches WWE has held in years and easily trump anything Rock did, in ring wise. For every Rock match you consider four or five star worthy, there are two Cena matches to match that. His in ring skills aren't downplayed. They just aren't appreciated as much because they were average at best. Simple as that.
> 
> ?


Naw, Rock has had better matches than what Cena has produced. All of the Rock vs Austin matches, his iron man match vs HHH, Jericho, ect. Cena might have "more" matches but that's because he has been consistently in the WWE since late 2002 and has been with the company a lot longer than The Rock has. BTW, The Rock is a good wrestler and he's better than Cena. When he portrayed the character Rocky Maivi his moveset was a lot more varied and he did less kicks and punches. Kinda like how Austin was a great wrestler but changed his style to fit his character.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Theproof said:


> That's the problem with some of the younger fans today. They are basing their opinion on The Rock's mic ability on his few promo's he did when he came back this year. What he is today is nothing compared to how he was in the past when he was still a member of the WWE. His style has changed and it's made him a bit worse in my opinion.


His 2011 promos? no, it was just what the crowd wants to hear after 7 years, it was great and he can change his style every time like he did in the youtube promo.
there's nothing wrong with catchphrases when you know how to use them for your benefit, and nobody knows better than The Rock.

and LOL at this troll that says john "lazy" cena is a better wrestler than The Rock.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Theproof said:


> Naw, Rock has had better matches than what Cena has produced. All of the Rock vs Austin matches, his iron man match vs HHH, Jericho, ect. Cena might have "more" matches but that's because he has been consistently in the WWE since late 2002 and has been with the company a lot longer than The Rock has. BTW, The Rock is a good wrestler and he's better than Cena. When he portrayed the character Rocky Maivi his moveset was a lot more varied and he did less kicks and punches. Kinda like how Austin was a great wrestler but changed his style to fit his character.


I'm surprised you didn't include his series with Foley as the forefront because that series, along with Austin and HHH, is where he had those great matches. Although Foley and Austin crafted him to be a better wrestler than he truly was, they were great matches.

However, Cena's matches with HBK, HHH, Eddie Guererro, with JBL during his Smackdown run, Umaga, CM Punk, Jack Swagger, and Batista were far better matches then the Rock ones. Sure, Cena's not the best wrestler and isn't technically sound but he is a good worker to know what type of matches he is able to wrestle in. Cena, although not great, was indeed a better worker than Rock in the ring. 

Sure, Austin's wrestling style changed with the gimmick (and the neck injury as well) but he still had that sharp psychology, ring presence, crowd control, and emotional storytelling that made hims such a great wrestler anyway because he was smart enough to craft his style to be parallel with the gimmick.

Again, just another reason why John Cena and The Rock are similar despite all the Cena haters/Rock fanboys not wanting to admit it.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Well, I'm not CM Punk. I am Winning. Deal with it.


 Winning what? A Darwin award?






> You really aren't calling out bullshit. You just want to join the other trolls because they constantly do it on every Punk thread so you feel you have the chance to do it and do it in your own way of a troll. Don't be mad, though, about my posts and I. I would figure you just read them and get a better sense of what I'm trying to explain rather than you choose the asy way out and just do pointless blabbering. But to each of its own, I guess.


Have you ever heard of shutting the fuck up? It sort of helps your credibility in situations like this. How in the rectum tunneling hell am I trolling anything, when the original post you responded to, didn't even pertain to Punk? I didn't initiate this conversation in the first place, you did buddy.:lmao







> I would think reality is where I live. You should visit there sometime. First of all, I never said Cena owned Rock with that rap because it was bad, IMO. So quit white knighting for Rock as if anyone with criticism towards him is a troll, "hipster", or just wrong. Cena, in this past decade and his matches with Punk, have put on some of the best matches WWE has held in years and easily trump anything Rock did, in ring wise. For every Rock match you consider four or five star worthy, there are two Cena matches to match that. His in ring skills aren't downplayed. They just aren't appreciated as much because they were average at best. Simple as that.


I didn't know that reality had a bunch of non mainstream pop culture and 2 bit video game graphics. You Ole hipster ass motherfucker.:lmao There's two forms of criticizing. Constructively criticizing and just flat out hating/bullshitting. The latter is why I tend to call people like yourself out. There's not a single thing that Cena does in the ring better than The Rock. Even if there equal in selling(yeah right) or move execution, Rocky had more in ring presence/charisma than Cena and could get the crowd more invested in a match. But to each is own I guess. And of course a Punk mark would call those matches the best in years.






> People have called me hip and witty, yes.


Your special ed classmates don't count.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> Winning what? A Darwin award?


Um..ha ha?







> Have you ever heard of shutting the fuck up? It sort of helps your credibility in situations like this. How in the rectum tunneling hell am I trolling anything, when the original post you responded to, didn't even pertain to Punk? I didn't initiate this conversation in the first place, you did buddy.:lmao


This is Wrestling Forum. A place to discuss, debate, and post your thoughts on wrestling and the business in general. So I will have to respectfully decline your request of shutting the fuck up. If you cannot tolerate that, maybe this forum is not right for you. That's all.







> I didn't know that reality had a bunch of non mainstream pop culture and 2 bit video game graphics. You Ole hipster ass motherfucker.:lmao There's two forms of criticizing. Constructively criticizing and just flat out hating/bullshitting. The latter is why I tend to call people like yourself out. There's not a single thing that Cena does in the ring better than The Rock. Even if there equal in selling(yeah right) or move execution, Rocky had more in ring presence/charisma than Cena and could get the crowd more invested in a match. But to each is own I guess. And of course a Punk mark would call those matches the best in years.


I'm trying hard to logically respond to your posts but your posts would have to require logic in them in the first place. I get it, you're a Cena hater, Rocky fanboy (not fan), or what have you. If you had been paying attention to the program, all I was doing was criticize the Rock on certain things. Rock isn't God or untouchable. Neither is Punk. See, the problem with people like you is that you tend to think all Punk marks think alike when we know Rock is a huge mainstream star, money maker, and mic skill professional. With maybe one or two exceptions, ever since Punk gave his opinions on the Rock, the fanboys have come out at night and bashed him or give him no credit whatsoever. They still do, as evident in this thread. Cena may suck at selling, sure, but then again Rock overdid his, didn't he? Especially with the chairshots and Stunners, right? I know Rock was a part of the Attitude era and all but that doesn't mean he was a better worker than Cena, which he isn't.






> Your special ed classmates don't count.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the joke of all jokes that killed Winning. What ever shall I do to combat this?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> I didn't know that reality had a bunch of non mainstream pop culture and 2 bit video game graphics. You Ole hipster ass motherfucker.:lmao There's two forms of criticizing. Constructively criticizing and just flat out hating/bullshitting. The latter is why I tend to call people like yourself out. There's not a single thing that Cena does in the ring better than The Rock. Even if there equal in selling(yeah right) or move execution, Rocky had more in ring presence/charisma than Cena and could get the crowd more invested in a match. But to each is own I guess. And of course a Punk mark would call those matches the best in years.


True, however this guy is a butthurt Punk fanboy and can't stand the fact that his boy is average and not even in the same league, "The best defense is attack" so he obviously a troll, The Rock had countless of memorable and great wrestling matches including the 2 most memorable matches in wrestling history. he didn't need everybody on the roster including R-truth to carry his lazy and limited ass in the ring like Cena.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Like you have any room to call anybody a troll, Dwayne. Don't be jelly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> I'm surprised you didn't include his series with Foley as the forefront because that series, along with Austin and HHH, is where he had those great matches. Although Foley and Austin crafted him to be a better wrestler than he truly was, they were great matches.
> 
> *However, Cena's matches with HBK, HHH, Eddie Guererro, with JBL during his Smackdown run, Umaga, CM Punk, Jack Swagger, and Batista were far better matches then the Rock ones. Sure, Cena's not the best wrestler and isn't technically sound but he is a good worker to know what type of matches he is able to wrestle in. Cena, although not great, was indeed a better worker than Rock in the ring. *
> 
> ...


That was pretty much the same thing as Rock, it takes a good athlete to make another athlete look like a million bucks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WAGG said:


> That was pretty much the same thing as Rock, it takes a good athlete to make another athlete look like a million bucks.


Yeah, but Austin and Foley made Rock look like he was God in the wrestling ring. Not like that is a shot to Rock or anything but he just was average in the ring. Cena wasn't better either but he improved within time. I never thought that with Rock.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena was much better back in 2006-07.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena was much better back in 2006-07.


This, although I would say his character and direction was better then than now. He can still put up great matches.

I don't like the guy. He is stale, boring, and he can't sell worth a damn. That said, I'd be just pure hating to say he is lazy in the ring or can't put on a great match when he can is one of the hardest workers in the business. He is a workhorse that doesn't get enough credit in that area. You don't have to be a Cena fan to appreciate what he does. I'm not but the man obviously loves this business enough to do what he does.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, but Austin and Foley made Rock look like he was God in the wrestling ring. Not like that is a shot to Rock or anything but he just was average in the ring. Cena wasn't better either but he improved within time. I never thought that with Rock.


1999-2001 > anything after that by the rock, honestly 2002 rock was a bit stale in the ring. I am a big time mark so I stress the "a bit" lol.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Um..ha ha?


 I see my joke was actually funny. Unlike that black joke and that unfunny snarky crap you made earlier.









> This is Wrestling Forum. A place to discuss, debate, and post your thoughts on wrestling and the business in general. So I will have to respectfully decline your request of shutting the fuck up. If you cannot tolerate that, maybe this forum is not right for you. That's all.


You sound like Cena. Playing the role of a victim after challenging someone, because you got put on your ass. Remember cupcake, you're the one who called me out first, if anyone should get lectured on the principles of forum debating, it's you.









> I'm trying hard to logically respond to your posts but your posts would have to require logic in them in the first place. I get it, you're a Cena hater, Rocky fanboy (not fan),


 Wrong! I actually quite like Cena, I just believe that his potential is being wasted away because he's been given a corny gimmick, that doesn't properly channel his talents. I never understood what's wrong with being a fanboy. So the fuck what? Your a Punk fanboy and you're the one that's really getting defensive not me.



> or what have you. If you had been paying attention to the program, all I was doing was criticize the Rock on certain things. Rock isn't God or untouchable. Neither is Punk. See, the problem with people like you is that you tend to think all Punk marks think alike when we know Rock is a huge mainstream star, money maker, and mic skill professional. With maybe one or two exceptions, ever since Punk gave his opinions on the Rock, the fanboys have come out at night and bashed him or give him no credit whatsoever. They still do, as evident in this thread. Cena may suck at selling, sure, but then again Rock overdid his, didn't he? Especially with the chairshots and Stunners, right? I know Rock was a part of the Attitude era and all but that doesn't mean he was a better worker than Cena, which he isn't.


 You don't seem to get it. Half of the crapped you've spewed is just typical anti-conformist IWC bs. A lot of the dumb sentiments made here end up developing idiotic hive mind mentalities. They'll agree with it no matter how nonsensical it is. I responded to your post because you said Cena is the Rock of this era, which is a complete fucking joke and like the other ones you've told unfunny. And when have I bashed Punk? I think he's best thing going on right now really. No top face has ever been shitted on as hard as Cena and The Rock wasn't even pushed as hard as him. That's an irrefutable fact. And I'm not going to bother convincing you that Rocky is a better in ring performer, you can believe whatever you want. 







> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the joke of all jokes that killed Winning. What ever shall I do to combat this?


Now you sound like Ted Dibease when he got clowned on by DX. Come on potna, don't cha got anything better to say than that?


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, but Austin and Foley made Rock look like he was God in the wrestling ring. Not like that is a shot to Rock or anything but he just was average in the ring. Cena wasn't better either but he improved within time. I never thought that with Rock.


fpalm


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> fpalm





Winning™ said:


> Yeah, but Austin and Foley made Rock look like he was God in the wrestling ring. Not like that is a shot to Rock or anything but he just was average in the ring. Cena wasn't better either but he improved within time. I never thought that with Rock.


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The Rock had countless of memorable and great wrestling matches including the 2 most memorable matches in wrestling history. he didn't need everybody on the roster including R-truth to carry his lazy and limited ass in the ring like Cena.


fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

As much as I love Rock's return promo, CM Punk's promo meant more to me as a wrestling fan, his promo broke the wall between scripted television and real life.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, but Austin and Foley made Rock look like he was God in the wrestling ring. Not like that is a shot to Rock or anything but he just was average in the ring. Cena wasn't better either but he improved within time. I never thought that with Rock.


:lmao
Like i said - troll.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> I see my joke was actually funny. Unlike that black joke and that unfunny snarky crap you made earlier.


Gee, one person didn't find it funny. One who doesn't even matter. It's called sympathy. Look it up, bro.



> You sound like Cena. Playing the role of a victim after challenging someone, because you got put on your ass. Remember cupcake, you're the one who called me out first, if anyone should get lectured on the principles of forum debating, it's you.


I sound like talent? Heh, well I'll be damned. Are you new here? You sure as hell didn't put me on my ass, the fuck? And don't call me a cupcake, bro. You don't call your homies cupcakes, right? Suspect.



> Wrong! I actually quite like Cena, I just believe that his potential is being wasted away because he's been given a corny gimmick, that doesn't properly channel his talents. I never understood what's wrong with being a fanboy. So the fuck what? Your a Punk fanboy and you're the one that's really getting defensive not me.


Oh now you're a Cena fan. So just because I state my legitimate gripes and support of Cena and the Rock, you want to act as if you like Cena. Good on you. There is a difference between a fan and a fanboy. A fan is someone who likes the favorite wrestler but also understands that said wrestler has it's flaws and critiques upon them. A fanboy believes that his wrestler can do no wrong and will go to lengths to flame any other wrestler if he/she or their fans have one flaw the want to mention about him/her. If you're going to use words like fanboy and fan, at least know what the fuck they mean.



> You don't seem to get it. Half of the crapped you've spewed is just typical anti-conformist IWC bs. A lot of the dumb sentiments made here end up developing idiotic hive mind mentalities. They'll agree with it no matter how nonsensical it is. I responded to your post because you said Cena is the Rock of this era, which is a complete fucking joke and like the other ones you've told unfunny. And when have I bashed Punk? I think he's best thing going on right now really. No top face has ever been shitted on as hard as Cena and The Rock wasn't even pushed as hard as him. That's an irrefutable fact. And I'm not going to bother convincing you that Rocky is a better in ring performer, you can believe whatever you want.


Cena is the Rock of this era. U mad? Too bad. They have many similarities that people like you will tend to ignore. Promo styles, promo delivery, charisma, in ring style (even though Cena did it better), media presence, recognizable face of the company, etc. It's not an IWC conspiracy against Rock. It's just that Rock isn't the God people like to mention up here. Same as Cena. Same as Punk. If I see bullshit, I'll say it. That's what I do. What you do it try to flame and insult people for having a reasonable opinion on a topic they disagree with you on. If you disagree, sure counteract. But don't jump on the troll bandwagon and flame people and the topic because you don't agree with them. Makes you look ignorant, like right now.




> Now you sound like Ted Dibease when he got clowned on by DX. Come on potna, don't cha got anything better to say than that?


"Potna?" "Don't cha?" Hooked on Phonics is your friend. Go add him on Facebook. I will admit, though, you are one of the better trolls on here. At this rate, you could beat Premed, Rock316AE, and capt for top dog around here. KeepUp_SON


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena improved with time? Cena wrestles the same damn predictable channel changing match every week...WHOOPIE..he does a legdrop from the top rope that misses the opponent 80% of the time. That muchs him SOOOOOOOOO much better than a guy who was having nothing but 4 star matches from the day he turned into a maineventer in 1998.

As for this thread title? The Rock's return promo was the catalyst for everybody now cussing and trying to talk edgy when BEFORE that they were PGing it up and were all boring as fuck.



> Promo styles, promo delivery, charisma, in ring style (even though Cena did it better), media presence, recognizable face of the company, etc


There is nobody in history that can deliver a money promo like the Rock..nobody in history that touches his charisma on a worldwide level....and he doesn't botch in matches every other week like Cena does. Cena can't even hit a fucking fist drop. He's an absolute joke..he's a HORRIBLE seller. He no sold Barrett in how many matches? He couldn't even run the fucking ropes right at Wrestlemaina..don't ever compare this piece of shit to a hard worker like the Rock. A guy who carried a 49 year old Hogan to the Match of the Year.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> There is nobody in history that can deliver a money promo like the Rock..nobody in history that touches his charisma on a worldwide level....and he doesn't botch in matches every other week like Cena does. Cena can't even hit a fucking fist drop. He's an absolute joke..he's a HORRIBLE seller. He no sold Barrett in how many matches? He couldn't even run the fucking ropes right at Wrestlemaina..don't ever compare this piece of shit to a hard worker like the Rock. A guy who carried a 49 year old Hogan to the Match of the Year.


Austin, Hogan, Flair, JBL, Piper, Savage, Punk, Raven, Cena, etc. can do the same. If you mean money promo as in selling tickets and such, sure you have a point. But in terms of charisma, delivery, substance, structure of a proomo, etc., they can rival Rock and even beat them in his own game.

I know you hate Cena and everything but he is honestly not bad. I will agree with you on the selling. It is piss poor and I can't stand that he gets beaten down for like 20 minutes only to do an AA out of nowhere to win the match. However, Cena has had some of the best matches of the past decade. HHH, HBK, Eddie, Punk, JBL are just some to name a few.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

If this thread didn't prove how much of a gruesome troll Winning is, I don't know waht can. This geek can't get my name out of his mouth. He's always complaining about my post and yet he puts himself in these situations where he ends up being the butt of the joke. 

Lol @ The Rock being carried by anyone in the ring. If anything, the Rock is the one that carried Austin and Mankind in all their matches. He was always the one with the most offenses. Plus, dude never bothes. If you want to know who botches in almost almost all his matches is, CM Punk. Which is why Cena carried him in both of their PPV matches. Dude have more botches in his matches than Mickey Rourke has in his face.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Why are you throwing Cena's name in with all time greats? He "can do the same" but he hasn't. He's been repetitive and he's been having horrible matches the majority of 2010 and 2011. CM Punk got a fantastic outing out of him at MITB and you think all of a sudden that erases all of those bad Cena squashes, no sells, sandbags, and outright embarrassing matches this year? Yeah right.



> If you mean money promo as in selling tickets and such, sure you have a point. But in terms of charisma, delivery, substance, structure of a proomo, etc., they can rival Rock and even beat them in his own game.


Hogan vs Andre was sold on a hype machine...Flair has never had a match as big as Rock/Austin 1 in terms of buyrates and making money for the industry. Neither has any of those other names on that list except for Hogan and of course Randy Savage.



JBL? HAHAHAHAHA...he's not a draw. He's not even a real superstar...he's a cat who Eddie Guerrero allowed to run with his title. That's just Bradshaw from the Acolytes....he has never sold tickets in his life and never will. Raven? LMAO. Man...stop wasting everyone's time.

Oh yeah..Cena vs Michaels weren't that good. Nobody even talks about that shit today. HHH vs Cena hasn't been talked about since 2006. Shit died off as SOON as Cena went over. Rock vs Hogan is legendary and will always be a point of discussion because certain Austin fans are jealous that Rock was in that match over Austin. That's the level the Rock is at compared to a kid like Cena.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Why are you throwing Cena's name in with all time greats? He "can do the same" but he hasn't. He's been repetitive and he's been having horrible matches the majority of 2010 and 2011. CM Punk got a fantastic outing out of him at MITB and you think all of a sudden that erases all of those bad Cena squashes, no sells, sandbags, and outright embarrassing matches this year? Yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raven's actually pretty decent on the mic. Look up some of his ECW promos.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Cena improved with time? Cena wrestles the same damn predictable channel changing match every week...WHOOPIE..he does a legdrop from the top rope that misses the opponent 80% of the time. That muchs him SOOOOOOOOO much better than a guy who was having nothing but 4 star matches from the day he turned into a maineventer in 1998.
> 
> As for this thread title? The Rock's return promo was the catalyst for everybody now cussing and trying to talk edgy when BEFORE that they were PGing it up and were all boring as fuck.
> 
> ...


He also carried a "half dead" Austin to a classic in his last match.
this Punk fanboy is exposing himself in every thread as a attention seeker troll, sad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Punk leading the votes. ROCK SUCKS!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I KNOW WHO who Raven is and what his promo ability is about..I was watching HIM LONG before you ever heard of him. I'm laughing because this is about money promos and selling promos and you expect me to buy out of the fucking blue that Raven is a PPV money promo seller?! Fuck outta here with that crazy shit...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> Why are you throwing Cena's name in with all time greats? He "can do the same" but he hasn't. He's been repetitive and he's been having horrible matches the majority of 2010 and 2011. CM Punk got a fantastic outing out of him at MITB and you think all of a sudden that erases all of those bad Cena squashes, no sells, sandbags, and outright embarrassing matches this year? Yeah right.


Man, your hate for Cena is unhealthy.

Cena will be a legend and great when his career is all said and done. Yes, I didn't enjoy his run in 2009-early 2011 (hated the Orton series, all of them) but he has since gotten back his groove to put on great performances. Cena put in as much effort as Punk did in that match. That is why it is know, to most, as a five star match. Their chemistry was perfect and you need two people to make that work.



> Hogan vs Andre was sold on a hype machine...Flair has never had a match as big as Rock/Austin 1 in terms of buyrates and making money for the industry. Neither has any of those other names on that list except for Hogan and of course Randy Savage.


His matches with Dusty and Inoki beg to differ. Flair is sure as hell up there.



> JBL? HAHAHAHAHA...he's not a draw. He's not even a real superstar...he's a cat who Eddie Guerrero allowed to run with his title. That's just Bradshaw from the Acolytes....he has never sold tickets in his life and never will. Raven? LMAO. Man...stop wasting everyone's time.


Again, missing my point. You said promos. I am saying that the guys I named could rival the Rock promo wise. JBL and Raven sure as hell can, especially Raven. Not everybody that doesn't have the Rock promo style means that they aren't better than Rock. Punk, Funk, Austin, Flair, Perfect, Raven, Savage are better than him in that regard while Eddie, JBL, Hogan, and Jericho could rival him, whether they are better or not.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow Rock marks are just plain spewing out ignorant harsh remarks at anyone not named the Rock. Rock is one of my all time favorites but I'm not going to pretend that he's some sort of god who doesn't have any flaws like Cena and Punk do have.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> I KNOW WHO who Raven is and what his promo ability is about..I was watching HIM LONG before you ever heard of him.


I doubt that.



Nexus One said:


> I'm laughing because this is about money promos and selling promos and you expect me to buy out of the fucking blue that Raven is a PPV money promo seller?! Fuck outta here with that crazy shit...


How do you know he isn't? He's never gotten the chance at that level in the WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LarryCoon said:


> Wow Rock marks are just plain spewing out ignorant harsh remarks at anyone not named the Rock. Rock is one of my all time favorites but I'm not going to pretend that he's some sort of god who doesn't have any flaws like Cena and Punk do have.


Logic doesn't seem to be one of their strong points.

And Rock316AE, is there any other wrestler you'll talk about other than Dwayne. You know he could give two shits about you. He probably laughs at you because while you pay to see his movies or matches, thinking you matter to him, he swims over it and couldn't give two fucks if you love him or hate him.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

It's funny how any Punk/Rock mark wars always involve the same three or four people.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Every wrestler who allows himself to put on the embarrassing performance Cena put on at WM has no respect for the business, the guy is a joke, sloppy, lazy, and needs to be carried in every single match.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Gee, one person didn't find it funny. One who doesn't even matter. It's called sympathy. Look it up, bro.


 I know what it is. I actually have some for you. Cause you know, you're a complete fucking clown.





> I sound like talent? Heh, well I'll be damned. Are you new here? You sure as hell didn't put me on my ass, the fuck? And don't call me a cupcake, bro. You don't call your homies cupcakes, right? Suspect.


 Just give it up. You tucked your tail between you're legs like the Buffalo Bill mangina scene in Silence of the lambs. You tried that victimized garbage like someone actually did you wrong. Fyi, me calling you cupcake isn't like calling you sweety or some shit. I called you that because you're acting like a sprinkled covered sissy,that can't take what he dishes out.



> Oh now you're a Cena fan. So just because I state my legitimate gripes and support of Cena and the Rock, you want to act as if you like Cena. Good on you. There is a difference between a fan and a fanboy. A fan is someone who likes the favorite wrestler but also understands that said wrestler has it's flaws and critiques upon them. A fanboy believes that his wrestler can do no wrong and will go to lengths to flame any other wrestler if he/she or their fans have one flaw the want to mention about him/her. If you're going to use words like fanboy and fan, at least know what the fuck they mean.


I fit that description, because I believe your Cena analogy to be total anal juice?





> Cena is the Rock of this era. U mad? Too bad. They have many similarities that people like you will tend to ignore. Promo styles, promo delivery, charisma, in ring style (even though Cena did it better), media presence, recognizable face of the company, etc. It's not an IWC conspiracy against Rock. It's just that Rock isn't the God people like to mention up here. Same as Cena. Same as Punk. If I see bullshit, I'll say it. That's what I do. What you do it try to flame and insult people for having a reasonable opinion on a topic they disagree with you on. If you disagree, sure counteract. But don't jump on the troll bandwagon and flame people and the topic because you don't agree with them. Makes you look ignorant, like right now.


 Saying that Cena is the Rock of this era is more absurd than saying Randy Orton is the Austin of this era. Their both shameless attempts at recreating the greatness the latter were. Cena is one of the most hated personalities in wrestling history, because of the wack ass character he portrays. Promos? Rock's more charismatic and is vastly superior with delivery than Cena is. He was a much bigger star than him outside of wrestling as well. Your sorry ass argument might have some sort of merit to it, if for example The Rock was forced down people's throats as hard as Cena. But even then, he wasn't pushed nor protected as hard Cena. The Rock got over almost completely on his own and the WWE practically had no other choice but to give him the spotlight. It's pretty funny though, The E will acknowledge Shawn Michaels as a face of the company before the Rock. And it's pretty funny how talking about a troll bandwagon, when you're the one using the same played out trollish arguments directed at The Rock.






> "Potna?" "Don't cha?" Hooked on Phonics is your friend. Go add him on Facebook. I will admit, though, you are one of the better trolls on here. At this rate, you could beat Premed, Rock316AE, and capt for top dog around here. KeepUp_SON


What a fucking cockroach you are. Hooked on Phonics? Because of my obviously misspelled words? Can't you come up with something better than that? Atleast I attacked your intelligence, which was relevent.:no: If your unfunniness was aids the forum would've been dead by now. 

I think I'm done with you btw, your nothing more than an uppity joke.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Logic doesn't seem to be one of their strong points.
> 
> And Rock316AE, is there any other wrestler you'll talk about other than Dwayne. You know he could give two shits about you. He probably laughs at you because while you pay to see his movies or matches, thinking you matter to him, he swims over it and couldn't give two fucks if you love him or hate him.


what a coincidence. Punk could give 2 fucks about you. he even shitted on people like you in his first promo shoot but you still lick the ground he walks on. Who's worse? At least the Rock isn't an asshole to his fans, but Punk is a well documented a-hole


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Logic doesn't seem to be one of their strong points.
> 
> And Rock316AE, is there any other wrestler you'll talk about other than Dwayne. *You know he could give two shits about you. He probably laughs at you because while you pay to see his movies or matches, thinking you matter to him, he swims over it and couldn't give two fucks if you love him or hate him.*


I have no problem with that, he deserved my money and respect after he gave me years of entertainment, countless of great matches and unforgettable promos.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Theproof said:


> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he isn't? He's never gotten the chance at that level in the WWE.



That's the point..if he was truly great, he would of gotten himself to that level to demonstrate this money making ability that his Internet fans believe him to have.



> Cena will be a legend and great when his career is all said and done. Yes, I didn't enjoy his run in 2009-early 2011 (hated the Orton series, all of them) but he has since gotten back his groove to put on great performances. Cena put in as much effort as Punk did in that match. That is why it is know, to most, as a five star match. Their chemistry was perfect and you need two people to make that work.


Hate for John Cena? He's a proven piece of shit. He buried for Wade Barrett last December. What was that about? Where's the thread on that? Why is there is no heat about that yet CM Punk goes into a RAGE over the Rock, a icon of icons, showing up in a anticipated return to the ring in Miami, no less? Insanity. Hyprocrisy. If you all out one thing, do it on all accounts. Stop kissing ass and turning a blind eye to both sides of the coin.

Cena is no legend..he's the guy pushed as the very top who always wins even though fans reject him. That's who he is and that's how he'll be remembered..he came out and pandered to the military in the front rows to keep a decent image and cut corny promos and had matches where you always knew he would win. That's Cena. That's it. That's not legendary. That's sad and a primary reason for stagnating ratings, buyrates, and progression. Now he's cussing all of a sudden like he's a man after playing a bitch made character who sucks up to kids and girls for years on end? Now he has heart? LOL. See what the Rock's return has done for him and Punk? Rock returned and ALL OF A SUDDEN, Cena remembered how to rap and went back to his homosexual tinged Vanilla Ice rap gimmick that fans immediately no sold because nobody recognized that shit anymore. He turned on his back on what got him over and a Marine saluting idiot who wins and wins and wins and wins. But now he's a "legend"? Unthinkable. He needs to stop trying to bury the Miz in promos and make new stars like the Rock did with Angle/HHH/Jericho so money can be made all around instead of the same ol shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I know Cena has great ability, Cena vs Brock was really watchable, he then he became extreme main stream. Can't deny his ability to work a great match, Wade vs Cena HIAC, it was ACTUALLY watchable. I also think nobody should deny the rocks talent and in ring psychology, Rock has put on many classic matches Y2J vs Rock series says hi.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> I know what it is. I actually have some for you. Cause you know, you're a complete fucking clown.


That's it? Come on, son. You're reaching "homeless guy asking for a dollar to get a cab for a two second drive to somewhere" sad.




> Just give it up. You tucked your tail between you're legs like the Buffalo Bill mangina scene in Silence of the lambs. You tried that victimized garbage like someone actually did you wrong. Fyi, me calling you cupcake isn't like calling you sweety or some shit. I called you that because you're acting like a sprinkled covered sissy,that can't take what he dishes out.
> 
> I fit that description, because I believe your Cena analogy to be total anal juice?


LOL, not I'm sprinkled? You are suspect. I didn't tuck my tails. I just gave a logical post that you didn't like because you don't deal well with logic.



> Saying that Cena is the Rock of this era is more absurd than saying Randy Orton is the Austin of this era. Their both shameless attempts at recreating the greatness the latter were. Cena is one of the most hated personalities in wrestling history, because of the wack ass character he portrays. Promos? Rock's more charismatic and is vastly superior with delivery than Cena is. He was a much bigger star than him outside of wrestling as well. Your sorry ass argument might have some sort of merit to it, if for example The Rock was forced down people's throats as hard as Cena. But even then, he wasn't pushed nor protected as hard Cena. The Rock got over almost completely on his own and the WWE practically had no other choice but to give him the spotlight. It's pretty funny though, The E will acknowledge Shawn Michaels as a face of the company before the Rock. And it's pretty funny how talking about a troll bandwagon, when you're the one using the same played out trollish arguments directed at The Rock.


Wow, so much bullshit in one paragraph. You are an Attitude apologist if you believe what your second sentence said. Cena is hated because he is stale, boring, and old with his delivery.....kind of like the Rock back in 2002, right? People got sick of him to the point where the Rocky Sucks chants came back and it made him Hollywood rock. As for promos, how many fucking times to I have to tell you before you finally get it? I've been saying that Rock was a better promo and mic worker than Cena. Even then, if Cena truly wanted to, he could keep up with the Rock in a promo. Their promo with them together in the ring proves it. It's the ring skills where Cena has Rock beat. Premed, you, and Dwayne can say Rock made Austin and Foley look better even though both men wrestle circles around Rock any day of the given weak. Plus, so what if Rock was a bigger mainstream star? Doesn't change the fact that Cena is. He's just not as mainstream as the Rock. The Rock got over on his own, you're right. Since he was The People's Champion and all, dumbass. I'm a Punk fan, so what? I'll gladly criticize Punk whenever he fucks up or he isn't the best at a particular area. You just can't seem to for Rock. Sad.




> What a fucking cockroach you are. Hooked on Phonics? Because of my obviously misspelled words? Can't you come up with something better than that? Atleast I attacked your intelligence, which was relevent.:no: If your unfunniness was aids the forum would've been dead by now.
> 
> I think I'm done with you btw, your nothing more than an uppity joke.


Kind of like how you're the virus of many others in here trying to hack the forums. Only I'm just the anti-virus program preventing you from doing so. Look, get mad all you want. Still doesn't change how much of a fool you've been this entire thread. You could have had a decent one on one disagreement with me and I would have been fine. But no. You just want to look cool and go against Punk/Cena "dickriders" and make a name for yourself. Obviously you failed because nobody gives a fuck about you. 

By the way, I didn't insult your intelligence because I couldn't detect any so I went for you dialect. Did you add Phonics yet?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Premeditated said:


> what a coincidence. Punk *could* give 2 fucks about you. he even shitted on people like you in his first promo shoot but you still lick the ground he walks on. Who's worse? At least the Rock isn't an asshole to his fans, but Punk is a well documented a-hole


Couldn't. *Couldn't.* Common mistake, though.

I know he doesn't give a fuck about me. That's why I am able to support and criticize him or any other wrestler I like without worry about if I said this or that, he would care or not.

Kind of like how you think you're owning Punk with you signature when it's sophomoric debauchery at best.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> The Rock got over almost completely on his own and the WWE practically had no other choice but to give him the spotlight. It's pretty funny though, The E will acknowledge Shawn Michaels as a face of the company before the Rock. And it's pretty funny how talking about a troll bandwagon, when you're the one using the same played out trollish arguments directed at The Rock.


fpalm Wrong. Cena got over by HIMSELF BIG TIME with the fans with his US Title run and heel rapper gimmick. In the past years, WWE saw no one with Cena's drawing power so they decided to shove John Cena down our throats.




Nexus One said:


> Hate for John Cena? He's a proven piece of shit. He buried for Wade Barrett last December. What was that about? Where's the thread on that? Why is there is no heat about that yet CM Punk goes into a RAGE over the Rock, a icon of icons, showing up in a anticipated return to the ring in Miami, no less? Insanity. Hyprocrisy. If you all out one thing, do it on all accounts. Stop kissing ass and turning a blind eye to both sides of the coin.
> 
> Cena is no legend..he's the guy pushed as the very top who always wins even though fans reject him. That's who he is and that's how he'll be remembered..he came out and pandered to the military in the front rows to keep a decent image and cut corny promos and had matches where you always knew he would win. That's Cena. That's it. That's not legendary. That's sad and a primary reason for stagnating ratings, buyrates, and progression. Now he's cussing all of a sudden like he's a man after playing a bitch made character who sucks up to kids and girls for years on end? Now he has heart? LOL. See what the Rock's return has done for him and Punk? Rock returned and ALL OF A SUDDEN, Cena remembered how to rap and went back to his homosexual tinged Vanilla Ice rap gimmick that fans immediately no sold because nobody recognized that shit anymore. He turned on his back on what got him over and a Marine saluting idiot who wins and wins and wins and wins. But now he's a "legend"? Unthinkable. He needs to stop trying to bury the Miz in promos and make new stars like the Rock did with Angle/HHH/Jericho so money can be made all around instead of the same ol shit.


fpalm but fair enough that's your opinion. But just take note that not everyone is a Cena-hater/Rock mark.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

> Wow, so much bullshit in one paragraph. You are an Attitude apologist if you believe what your second sentence said. Cena is hated because he is stale, boring, and old with his delivery.....*kind of like the Rock back in 2002, right?* People got sick of him to the point where the Rocky Sucks chants came back and it made him Hollywood rock. As for promos, how many fucking times to I have to tell you before you finally get it? I've been saying that Rock was a better promo and mic worker than Cena. Even then, if Cena truly wanted to, he could keep up with the Rock in a promo. Their promo with them together in the ring proves it. It's the ring skills where Cena has Rock beat. Premed, you, and Dwayne can say Rock made Austin and Foley look better even though both men wrestle circles around Rock any day of the given weak. Plus, so what if Rock was a bigger mainstream star? Doesn't change the fact that Cena is. He's just not as mainstream as the Rock. The Rock got over on his own, you're right. Since he was The People's Champion and all, dumbass. I'm a Punk fan, so what? I'll gladly criticize Punk whenever he fucks up or he isn't the best at a particular area. You just can't seem to for Rock. Sad.


fpalm
This pretty much sums up why arguing with you is a pointless.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't care what kind of a hater or mark you are..don't lie. I wouldn't be in this thread if there wasn't an abundance of lies to try to make it seem like Cena is superior to the Rock in the mind of a delusioned few.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

DubC said:


> :lmao Punk leading the votes. ROCK SUCKS!


Nah. 

Doesn't mean Rock sucks.

If there's anyone that sucks, its Layla..... but in a great way.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> Saying that Cena is the Rock of this era is more absurd than saying Randy Orton is the Austin of this era. Their both shameless attempts at recreating the greatness the latter were. Cena is one of the most hated personalities in wrestling history, because of the wack ass character he portrays. Promos? Rock's more charismatic and is vastly superior with delivery than Cena is. He was a much bigger star than him outside of wrestling as well. Your sorry ass argument might have some sort of merit to it, if for example The Rock was forced down people's throats as hard as Cena. But even then, he wasn't pushed nor protected as hard Cena. The Rock got over almost completely on his own and the WWE practically had no other choice but to give him the spotlight. It's pretty funny though, The E will acknowledge Shawn Michaels as a face of the company before the Rock. And it's pretty funny how talking about a troll bandwagon, when you're the one using the same played out trollish arguments directed at The Rock.
> 
> your nothing more than an uppity joke.


True. The Rock is better than Cena in every aspect of pro wrestling. 
even Cena would admit it, the fans told you that by chanting "you can't wrestle" to this joke, the first and only main eventer to get this kind of hate and rightfully so.
and Punk? Punk is exposing himself as a hypocrite in every interview he does.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> fpalm
> This pretty much sums up why arguing with you is a pointless.


Call arguing with me pointless or not, it still stands that Rock was getting major stale and old around 2002 and when Brock won the WWE title, the crowd cheered because not only was he the hottest property at the time but because they took the belt off Rock, who at this point, was getting stale.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> fpalm Wrong. Cena got over by HIMSELF BIG TIME with the fans with his US Title run and heel rapper gimmick. In the past years, WWE saw no one with Cena's drawing power so they decided to shove John Cena down our throats.


 Seriously, quit acting like your the voice of reason of some shit. When did I say he didn't get over by himself? Cena got pushed much harder than The Rock period. He didn't get protected nearly as much. Yet he damn near surpassed fucking Austin.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Call arguing with me pointless or not, it still stands that Rock was getting major stale and old around 2002 and when Brock won the WWE title, the crowd cheered because not only was he the hottest property at the time but because they took the belt off Rock, who at this point, was getting stale.


Since your so damn clueless, smarks booed The Rock because he was going to hollywood. It had nothing to do with staleness. Now I'm through with you for good.:flip


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great match at SS02, The Rock single handedly made Lesnar that night after he was getting Goldberg chants. 
in 2002 The Rock was better than ever in the ring and put on great matches with everybody.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh btw, the samething happened to Goldberg and Lesnar at wrestlemania.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Call arguing with me pointless or not, it still stands that Rock was getting major stale and old around 2002 and when Brock won the WWE title, the crowd cheered because not only was he the hottest property at the time but because they took the belt off Rock, who at this point, was getting stale.


Pretty Much.

Not to mention that word got around he was dipping back off to film for a few months.


a post from another forum in 2002.



> Rock...I'm just tired of his act...every time he's on tv he does the same thing.
> 
> Makes fun of the person interviewing him, repeatedly...makes they do something stupid...and then berates them some more.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> Since your so damn clueless, smarks booed The Rock because he was going to hollywood. It had nothing to do with staleness. Now I'm through with you for good.:flip


Hahaha, the middle finger smiley. Damn, it truly is over. Eh, at least you had potential.

Sure, some booed rock because he was leaving the WWE but also because, like I said, his gimmick and act were starting to get stale when the business and climate of the fans were steadily changing. It's while Undertaker became a biker. Times were changing and for certain wrestlers, they needed to change with it. Rock, unfortunately, didn't change enough for people to not see him stale.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

A sticky thread would do wonders...


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

wait, there's actually some people who actually think The Rock was getting booed because he was "stale"?

lol.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The crowd cheered Brock only because they knew The Rock is going to leave again, it's even bigger compliment to The Rock because Brock wasn't over at that time.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Winning™;10247523 said:


> Hahaha, the middle finger smiley. Damn, it truly is over. Eh, at least you had potential.
> 
> Sure, some booed rock because he was leaving the WWE but also because, like I said, his gimmick and act were starting to get stale when the business and climate of the fans were steadily changing. It's while Undertaker became a biker. Times were changing and for certain wrestlers, they needed to change with it. Rock, unfortunately, didn't change enough for people to not see him stale.


Well I agree to a certain extent but the rock did change he turned heel and had a programs with austin,goldberg,and hogan within three months and solidified his legendary status. I cant convince people to like the rock thats fine but the rock promo has done more for the wwe financially. At the end of the day the rock puts bitches from around the world in seats. Whereas punk gets a few hardcore fat loser smarks who lock themselve in a disclosed dungeon play world at warcraft and pull out their jergens lotion during any jericho,punk,daniel bryan or christian match.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Great match at SS02, The Rock single handedly made Lesnar that night after he was getting Goldberg chants.
> in 2002 The Rock was better than ever in the ring and put on great matches with everybody.


Yes, Paul Heyman, Brock Lesnar, RVD, Hardy Boyz, Hulk Hogan, WWE's push had ZERO effect on Brock Lesnar. Let's all give credit to the Rock who "singlehandedly" made Lesnar



Kingofstuff said:


> Seriously, quit acting like your the voice of reason of some shit. When did I say he didn't get over by himself? Cena got pushed much harder than The Rock period. He didn't get protected nearly as much. Yet he damn near surpassed fucking Austin.


And I will keep saying Cena was already over way before. 2004 called. The reason he's still in the main events is because he's the only won with that much drawing power.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The crowd cheered Brock only because they knew The Rock is going to leave again, it's even bigger compliment to The Rock because Brock wasn't over at that time.


Wait so booing someone or saying Rocky sucks (go watch Lesnar vs Rock) is a compliment? Well then, Cena is getting a lot of compliments from a vocal audience these days


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Yes, Paul Heyman, Brock Lesnar, RVD, Hardy Boyz, Hulk Hogan, WWE's push had ZERO effect on Brock Lesnar. Let's all give credit to the Rock who "singlehandedly" made Lesnar
> 
> 
> 
> And I will keep saying Cena was already over way before. 2004 called. The reason he's still in the main events is because he's the only won with that much drawing power.


The Rock took lesnar to the next level after he decimated the company's top star without being in the company for more than a year.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> The Rock took lesnar to the next level after he decimated the company's top star without being in the company for more than a year.


So that merits a "singlehandedly" remark? Be honest, if a Rock mark didn't state that you would be all over that inaccuracy.
(rock marks working together?)

And to your point, no I think that both Rock and Paul Heyman deserved equal amount of credit. Paul Heyman is one of the best managers out there who did all the talking during the promos AND conveyed very well the role of a manager DURING MATCHES when he shouted instructions to Brock.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> So that merits a "singlehandedly" remark? Be honest, if a Rock mark didn't state that you would be all over that inaccuracy.
> (rock marks working together?)
> 
> And to your point, no I think that both Rock and Paul Heyman deserved equal amount of credit. Paul Heyman is one of the best managers out there who did all the talking during the promos AND conveyed very well the role of a manager DURING MATCHES when he shouted instructions to Brock.


I thought you told me you were a rock mark thats besides the point, atleast you admit the rock played a major role in getting lesnar to the promised alongside the likes of angle,big show , and heyman. Says alot about the other top guys who were always protected never made any stars and were selfish fucks cough austin cough


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Well I agree to a certain extent but the rock did change he turned heel and had a programs with austin,goldberg,and hogan within three months and solidified his legendary status. I cant convince people to like the rock thats fine but the rock promo has done more for the wwe financially. *At the end of the day the rock puts bitches from around the world in seats. Whereas punk gets a few hardcore fat loser smarks who lock themselve in a disclosed dungeon play world at warcraft and pull out their jergens lotion during any jericho,punk,daniel bryan or christian match.*


No need to say anything after that.



LarryCoon said:


> Yes, Paul Heyman, Brock Lesnar, RVD, Hardy Boyz, Hulk Hogan, WWE's push had ZERO effect on Brock Lesnar. Let's all give credit to the Rock who "singlehandedly" made Lesnar


No, of course they helped Brock but it wasn't enough, nobody took him seriously as a top guy until The Rock put him on the map at SS. 


Premeditated said:


> wait, there's actually some people who actually think The Rock was getting booed because he was "stale"?
> 
> lol.


lol, look how stale he was, Punk and Cena will give their arm to be this stale:


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Punk promo.

IMOH Punk's mic skills >>>>>>>>>>>>> The Rock's mic


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Yes, Paul Heyman, Brock Lesnar, RVD, Hardy Boyz, Hulk Hogan, WWE's push had ZERO effect on Brock Lesnar. Let's all give credit to the Rock who "singlehandedly" made Lesnar
> 
> 
> 
> And I will keep saying Cena was already over way before. 2004 called. The reason he's still in the main events is because he's the only won with that much drawing power.


And he got ripped to shreds around 2006. One night stand rings a bell? In contrast, two years after the Rock had developed his character he was getting cheered as a heel. Yes it's true that Cena's one of the few draws left. But it's undeniable that his over dominance(he fucking raped any credibility that Batista had) and character has alienated much of the fanbase.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> I thought you told me you were a rock mark thats besides the point, atleast you admit the rock played a major role in getting lesnar to the promised alongside the likes of angle,big show , and heyman. Says alot about the other top guys who were always protected never made any stars and were selfish fucks cough austin cough


cough HBK, HHH cough

I am, but I still keep an open mind. I don't suddenly proclaim Cena is a proven piece of shit (I'll let everyone guess who said that) who couldn't get over by himself (anyone guess? no prizes for the winner though)

And yes, another thing I love about the Rock (like the Undertaker) is that he is willing to put other people over unlike other backstage politicking assholes.

Edit: That's why I have respect for Cena, aside from going harder than other people, He put over Punk, Miz and soon enough Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

CM Punk's because it just seemed so off the damn track from everything WWE was doing at that time and all the reports about how all references to wrestling are banned and Cena as champ against and Punk jobbing nonstop and all this other crap. That promo really turned things on their head. Not everything changed, but the direction seems to have been altered quite a bit, and we're getting more legitimately shocking moments and more realistic promos.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> wait, there's actually some people who actually think The Rock was getting booed because he was "stale"?
> 
> lol.


Seriously,not long ago trolls wouldn't even try to use this argument.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoYouRealize? said:


> A sticky thread would do wonders...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...threads-yes-we-know-its-official-wwe-com.html 

It actually somewhat should all be placed in here.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> And he got ripped to shreds around 2006. One night stand rings a bell? In contrast, two years after the Rock had developed his character he was getting cheered as a heel. Yes it's true that Cena's one of the few draws left. But it's undeniable that his over dominance(he fucking raped any credibility that Batista had) and character has alienated much of the fanbase.


True, but guess what, Cena HASN'T turned heel yet. WWE is still keeping their ace in the hole for another time when they feel that they need it (aka Cena can't draw as much anymore or majority of the audience turns on him)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Spinone said:


> Punk promo.
> 
> IMOH Punk's mic skills >>>>>>>>>>>>> The Rock's mic


I agree. It's not bad too that Punk is better than Rock in mic skills. Rock is still tremendous on the mic. Just Punk is that much better.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> True, but guess what, Cena HASN'T turned heel yet. WWE is still keeping their ace in the hole for another time when they feel that they need it (aka Cena can't draw as much anymore or majority of the audience turns on him)


That's true yes. But can we atleast agree that Cena got a bigger push than Rock?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

WAGG said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...threads-yes-we-know-its-official-wwe-com.html
> 
> It actually somewhat should all be placed in here.


I referred to a Punk/Rock discussion thread.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> That's true yes. But can we atleast agree that Cena got a bigger push than Rock?


I'll admit he stayed in the main event far too long, a lot longer than the Rock. Maybe that's what you are referring to? Then yes.

A push is given to someone is not over big time with the fans yet.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

THE ROCK's return promo. The single most entertaining promo in years and a HUGE promo since Rock made a return (and in some sorts announced his new part-time WWE deal).


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

42 rock marks that can't accept punk's promo blew rocks outta the water. surprised it isn't higher actually


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

One of many reasons why The Rock's promo was so much better is the fact that every mid carder could say what Punk said.
Ziggler or Kofi could cut the same promo and it will get the same reaction because of the content, not the quality.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You are crazy if you think Ziggler, Morrison, Kofi, or any other person could have cut that promo like Punk? Now you're clearly desperate.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> You are crazy if you think Ziggler, Morrison, Kofi, or any other person could have cut that promo like Punk? Now you're clearly desperate.


R truth couldve done it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

vybzkartel8 said:


> R truth couldve done it


Unbelievable.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I think rock316 didn't even watch the punk promo.

How is rock's promo better? 
Fruity pebbles, Barny Anal something, Making fun of cena's catchphrase(lol hypocrite?), gets all serious at first "this is dwayne talking I am back forever"(not shown up since april), everything else he said was rehashed nostalgia stuff.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I think rock316 didn't even watch the punk promo.
> 
> How is rock's promo better?
> Fruity pebbles, Barny Anal something, Making fun of cena's catchphrase(lol hypocrite?), gets all serious at first "this is dwayne talking I am back forever"(not shown up since april), everything else he said was rehashed nostalgia stuff.


The crowd was into it mor ethan punk's for sure.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> R truth couldve done it


Not only Truth, Ziggler, Kofi etc and i'm sure that at least one of them could have done a much better job and actually help the business. 
everyone is more natural when you let him speak about his true feelings


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So, wait? You're saying Punk is not natural enough to cut that promo and help the business but you claim Truth of all people could?

Thank you for proving my point all this time about you.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why go there rock316?
You know we can't say anyone can cut a rock promo becasue obv without catchphrases and douche bag college frat boy jokes it will all fall apart. 

What's next, huh you gonna complain becasue punk delivered the promo sitting down while the true superstars and entertainers give their promos standing up?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk won the belt 3 times before. 
every mid carder that they not use properly can say the same thing.
Truth in a serious mode could have done the same thing and unlike Punk, maybe rise the numbers.
BTW i don't care about your point, you're a attention seeker troll anyway.(Winning)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I can tell you're not a true Rock fan. Even people don't go this far off the rails.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

I cant wait when these two finally interact lol. Who will the crowd cheer?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> I cant wait when these two finally interact lol. Who will the crowd cheer?


question? they cheered HHH over him, so The Rock? lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

vybzkartel8 said:


> I cant wait when these two finally interact lol. Who will the crowd cheer?


It'll most likely be Rock, if Punk says the things about him he has said for the past couple of weeks. He won't be mercifully booed like Cena will but Punk won't be the face against Rock if those two did a promo together. Rock will control the crowd but Punk will keep the promo staying together with his substance.


----------



## ansh92 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Rock is better than CM punk.
it's true


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> question? they cheered HHH over him, so The Rock? lol.


I know I was just trying to see what the punk marks would say.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

CM Punk's by far, the only reason people are even mentioning the Rock's promo in the same sentence is because of you who was in the past. He's a different person now, he's no longer the pro-wrestler, he's now an actor and he cut an actor's promo. CM Punk on the other hand cut a revolutionary wrestling promo, it had everybody talking and a lot of people wondered if it was actually supposed to happen and if he'd pulled a fast one on the WWE.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

rocks promo was very good but it was the same he always say so actually nothing special
punks promo was EPIC and it had more impact 
the rock was back....via satelite and at wm although he did not do anything that will be remembered in 2 years
punks promo will be remembered like austins promo so yes rocks promo good old stuff (very good)
punk promo epic


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Both of them were good but i prefer The Rock promo.*


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember Punks, but I genuinely remember nothing about The Rock's bar some catchphrases so I voted Punk. I love Rocky though, and it was amazing to see him back


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

the rock promo was better


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

You people are a disgrace.

Punk should in no way be winning this poll.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> U mad, bro?
> 
> Punk > Rock in mic skills.
> 
> Come at me too, breh.


Rock >Punk on the Mic.

Orton > Punk in the ring 

Come at me bro !!!


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I honestly don't give a crap about promos, but this is my opinion, for all it's worth. Both of them were great... 

...but all things considered, all Punk did was break kayfabe. I said this in another thread and got flamed, but I'm going to say it again - anyone can break kayfabe and garner heat for it, especially when it takes the form of shitting on the face of the company; something that, for the most part, is strictly forbidden. Honestly, Brie Bella could have cut that promo and receive a similar reaction.

The Rock's promo didn't have to delve into whispered backstage rumours and taboo truths in order to be groundbreaking. It did it via skillful execution, wordplay and drama. That's why I think The Rock's promo was better, and why I consider the Rock the better orator of the two.

Put succinctly: The Rock speaks poetry. CM Punk just whines like a little kid.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Whenever someone says 'anyone can break kayfabe', I always like to direct them to this little gem...








Winning™ said:


> Gee, I wonder how this will end.


193480954 pages later. You guys fpalm ... 

Anyway, CM Punk's for me. Because it was unexpected and shocking and true.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The Rock's promo easily. I remember thinking after Rock delivered it that this guy is just on a level well above any current WWE superstar. Do I remember what was said? No, but the energy and delivery was 10 times better than anyone else in the company.

Punk may be one of the best in current WWE (I still say Cena and HHH easily surpass him), but he's not even close to Rock's level.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock.

Punk will never engage the audience on the level that Rock did.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Rocks return. I'm more a fan of Rock's micwork than Punks.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Cm punks was better, but it doesn't make sense to compare because the rocks return wasn't a shoot promo. *rolls eyes*

rocks was more memorable though; crowd control, turned the crowd on the eras top face with one line that stands today. Everyone talked about him coming back, including casuals. It was "the same old stuff" but that same old stuff is what made him the draw he is, and it's what makes him even when he's not on tv, bigger than punk. 

Outside of espn, and smarks no one cared for punks promo. Just telling the truth y'all. Making wwe revelent again? 

I think having entertainment shows say wrestling is awesome again cause a megastar returned, single handedly gettin mania 27 over 1 million buys, and sparking off weeks of higher ratings is a better example of relevence. 

But once again punks promo was better, it's "impact" won't be seen until years down the line. I'm sure older fans will agree that well, none of this is new. They just went from pg to a rehash of the corporation/Austin vs Vince angle. 

When and if punk explodes and were to get to a cena level, y'all would hate on him hard lmao. 

Punk ain't God on the mic; Hes Damn good, don't get me wrong, but; his snarkyness is becoming predictable and he comes across as whiny, and hid pops have decreased since he came back and outpopped cena in his one week triumphant return.
HHH exposed him, and last monday showed that he ain't perfect.

It's gonna be incredibly predictable once Punk interacts with the rock; he'll tease his catchphrases like every other wrestler and better mic workers like hhh, austin, and Jericho, have and all rocks gotta do is imitate punks whining about the company and tell him to know is role and go back to listening to fall out boy and the crowd will laugh at him. He has nothing to come at him with other than what's usually done. What's he gonna do? Shoot on his Disney movies that have grossed a combined half billion worldwide? He'll just come across as a jealous hater. 

And this is coming from someone who think punk is amazing right now. But really guys, he is not untouchable.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> 6 mins of worked Shoot and kayfabe break.
> *
> the Rock doesnt have to do that & besides punk had to name drop the rock for attention*,
> 
> dont forget that.


I'm pretty sure him name dropping Hulk Hogan would've given him all the attention he needed. And if your talking about that interview then your full of crap because he already had a shitload of attention by then.

Cm Punk's promo easily beats the Rock's promo. I'm not saying it because Punk's my favorite wrestler, I'm not saying it because I find the Rock overrated, I'm saying it because in my opinion, well executed promos that leave people shocked and surprised and surprised and looking forward to seeing what happens next week on Raw beats a promo that we've basically seen before a million times already with just a couple new jokes thrown in. And I don't give two shits about how great the crowd reaction was for the Rock, Punk was doing a worked shoot, people were to surprised at the promo he was doing to even give their loudest response. Horrible reason and the amount of idiotic posts by Rock dick riders in this thread amuses me.



Rock316AE said:


> Yes he can:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDO9l506-B8
> Punk? without edgy material he's nothing, boring crowds to death. not charismatic enough.


This is probably the only decent point you've ever made before in your life. To this day, I still consider this promo to be the Rock's all time greatest promo because while he was still doing his goofy catchphrase style in this promo, he had some great moments and didn't need comedy to bail him out. But still, that isn't a serious promo. As long as he's in his gimmick he can't have a serious promo. And without his comedy gimmick, guess what he was doing? Boring crowds to death and getting booed out of the building as a face. Don't criticize Punk for being someone (when in reality he's not even close to what you just described him as) when the Rock was much worse as Mavia.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

If we are talking about quality, then CM Punk's was better for sure. Rock looked lazy in his promo, he's given much better ones.

But if we are talking about how 'big' the moment was, the impact etc, both in and out of wrestling then it is The Rock's by a country mile. People outstide of the wrestling bubble took notice, nobody outside of wrestling even knows or cares who CM Punk is (before or after the promo). And to the majority of fans it was bigger, more so then just the Internet and smarks.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> This is probably the only decent point you've ever made before in your life. To this day, I still consider this promo to be the Rock's all time greatest promo because while he was still doing his goofy catchphrase style in this promo, he had some great moments and didn't need comedy to bail him out. But still, that isn't a serious promo. As long as he's in his gimmick he can't have a serious promo. And without his comedy gimmick, guess what he was doing? Boring crowds to death and getting booed out of the building as a face. Don't criticize Punk for being someone (when in reality he's not even close to what you just described him as) when the Rock was much worse as Mavia.


Nah, you already proved in the past, you don't know what you're talking about, "comedy gimmick" is another example of that, Maivia was a rookie, Punk was in the business for 9-8 years in 2009-2010 and he still was boring crowds to death with his promos.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I can not even remember the Rock promo by now. It was the usual return promo,just that it was a very big superstar coming back after a long time OTHERWISE it was an extremely AVERAGE commonplace promo nothing special.

THE CM PUNK promo,the words still ring in my words for the sheer fact that it was into previous unexplored territories. A COMPLETELY new RAW REAL promo which shocked me considering what WWE was. You had to suck up to the PG stuff unless your Rock or Cena . It was someone rebelling & in a manner not expected. Rock's return promo you could see it coming from,if he was to return CENA will get bashed along with his 1 million catchphrases.

THERE was no chance in hell I saw that coming from CM PUNK. IN my TOP 10 PROMOS of all times.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Nah, you already proved in the past, you don't know what you're talking about, "comedy gimmick" is another example of that, Maivia was a rookie, Punk was in the business for 9-8 years in 2009-2010 and he still was boring crowds to death with his promos.


Actually even in his jobber role he was cutting fantastic promos,promos which did not consist of crappy catchphrases. 

Atleast he was not getting booed multiple times while being projected as a major FACE.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> You people are a disgrace.
> 
> Punk should in no way be winning this poll.


I do not even remember that lame predictable promo from the ROCK apart from his usual catchphrases. The only thing to excited was his comeback(so-called). I consider anybody who voted for Rock in this poll to be a disgrace. How could people for that average commonplace mediocre promo???


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

both promos were absolutly bonechilling!

but the rock promo will be forgotten a few months after wrestlemania while punks promo was the beginning about something epic we will tell our grandchildren about.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

and i dont understand why they are calling it a return 
i would definitely mark out if he returns for real but just appearing 2 or 3 times hosting wm (doin nothing special) isnt really a RETURN


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Rock's was cool because we hadn't seen The Rock in so long. The promo wasn't actually THAT good. It was still good but it was nowhere near his best work.

Punk's shoot promo was cool, what he said actually made sense. Plus it was when he was in full heel mode, so he still managed to say these cool things that the fans agreed with but then he shot the fans down.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> This is probably the only decent point you've ever made before in your life. To this day, I still consider this promo to be the Rock's all time greatest promo because while he was still doing his goofy catchphrase style in this promo, he had some great moments and didn't need comedy to bail him out. But still, that isn't a serious promo. As long as he's in his gimmick he can't have a serious promo. And without his comedy gimmick, guess what he was doing? Boring crowds to death and getting booed out of the building as a face. Don't criticize Punk for being someone (when in reality he's not even close to what you just described him as) when the Rock was much worse as Mavia.


How the fuck was that NOT a serious promo? It was a serious promo. He wasn't making jokes. He wasn't doing his usual shtick. He was serious, focused on Austin, and that was all he cared about.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Rock >Punk on the Mic.
> 
> Orton > Punk in the ring
> 
> Come at me bro !!!


Oh, yes. Copy me when you probably don't even get the joke.

That's your opinion, fine. Mine is that Punk > Rock on the mic. With the exception of crowd control, Punk beats him in every other way, IMO.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> How the fuck was that NOT a serious promo? It was a serious promo. He wasn't making jokes. He wasn't doing his usual shtick. He was serious, focused on Austin, and that was all he cared about.


fpalm

Read my comment again. Clearly you didn't read it because I pretty much answered your question in it.



Rock316AE said:


> Nah, you already proved in the past, you don't know what you're talking about, "comedy gimmick" is another example of that, Maivia was a rookie, Punk was in the business for 9-8 years in 2009-2010 and he still was boring crowds to death with his promos.


Really? Owning you in the past proves I don't know what I'm talking about? How is comedy gimmick an example of that? That's what the Rock's gimmick was you nitwit. You should know this since your such a big fan of him.

And what?! 

"Punk was in the business for 9-8 years"

O_O

I mean....I'm just speechless. Never before have I ever seen someone post something so incredibly stupid. 

I'll just try to ignore that raging moment of stupidity and continue on here. Punk wasn't boring crowds, Punk was being booked poorly and he was still entertaining crowds no matter where he went. I could show numerous promos just to help prove that.

But wow 9-8 years...I just have to put this in my sig.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Punk promo was better but Rocky marks won't accept it. Rock's return was epic but his promo, apart from the jokes he made on Cena, wasn't. I'm not saying it was bad. It was good but not as good as Punk's shoot let alone better. Every single word Punk said that night was captivating while Rock was just throwing same old catchphrases.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Hard choice honestly, in the end I chose Cm Punk shoot promo. At the start of that promo my buddy called me up and told me to tune in, I was blown away and literally got shivers thinking about what change he would instill by saying the things he said. So far I am excited and happy in the direct they are going with everything!

I did mark super hard for the return of the great one. Bashing on John Cena was halarious and I couldn't stop laughing the whole damn time. Very huge toss up for me.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> fpalm
> 
> Read my comment again. Clearly you didn't read it because I pretty much answered your question in it.



I read your comment. I fail to see how in that promo The Rock was using his goofy catchphrase style. He wasn't. He was not goofing around.. He was not throwing around catchphrase after catchphrase. That was a serious promo.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> You people are a disgrace.
> 
> Punk should in no way be winning this poll.


Why? Just because you think catchphrases and comedy and controlling a crowd makes someone a great promo cutter? If controlling a crowd makes you a great promo cutter then I guess Jeff Hardy's a excellent promo cutter. There's a difference between being charismatic and being a good promo cutter. 

Anyways how does having an opinion make people a disgrace? I guess your a disgrace for thinking that Punk shouldn't be winning this poll because its your opinion although you make it sound like it should be a fact. Imo though I don't even see how you could argue that the Rock's promo was better. I see no real reason as to why his promo was better in any way.



WrestlingforEverII said:


> I read your comment. I fail to see how in that promo The Rock was using his goofy catchphrase style. He wasn't. He was not goofing around.. He was not throwing around catchphrase after catchphrase. That was a serious promo.


He was still talking the same way he always does in that goofy matter that he was always famous for. But that isn't his fault seeing as to how it's his gimmick, but as long as he talks like that I just can't call his promos "serious promos".


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Which promo will be remembered in 10 years? The Rock's. So therefor I voted for his, and personally, I found it better too.*


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Why? Just because you think catchphrases and comedy and controlling a crowd makes someone a great promo cutter? If controlling a crowd makes you a great promo cutter then I guess Jeff Hardy's a excellent promo cutter. There's a difference between being charismatic and being a good promo cutter.
> 
> Anyways how does having an opinion make people a disgrace? I guess your a disgrace for thinking that Punk shouldn't be winning this poll because its your opinion although you make it sound like it should be a fact. Imo though I don't even see how you could argue that the Rock's promo was better. I see no real reason as to why his promo was better in any way.
> 
> ...


So your saying the rock isnt good at all at promos?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> He was still talking the same way he always does in that goofy matter that he was always famous for. But that isn't his fault seeing as to how it's his gimmick, but as long as he talks like that I just can't call his promos "serious promos".


So his tone of voice and the way he talks made it goofy? lol Yeah, ok. That promo was far different from his usual goofy self. Thats an odd way of discrediting a promo from being serious and barely makes sense. But everyone has different tastes I guess.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

This promo battle needs to come soon.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Some people here really don't know what a promo is suppose to do. And if they did, they would know that Punk is not a great promo cutter.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Some people here really don't know what a promo is suppose to do. And if they did, they would know that Punk is not a great promo cutter.


.....You love to troll punk marks dont you?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> This promo battle needs to come soon.


But why? Other then it being six shades of awesome it would have no purpose at all.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> So his tone of voice and the way he talks made it goofy? lol Yeah, ok. That promo was far different from his usual goofy self. Thats an odd way of discrediting a promo from being serious and barely makes sense. But everyone has different tastes I guess.


Look at his tone and compare it to another promo and tell me it's not the same tone. I swear I think I'm talking to a brick wall right now.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

vybzkartel8 said:


> So your saying the rock isnt good at all at promos?


How you came to that conclusion I'll never know. I'm saying his promo wasn't great, and imo Punk's promo completely blows it out of the water. But at the same time though it's a worked shoot promo, not really a fair comparison.

Edit: Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> .....You love to troll punk marks dont you?


every time I make a post, you come in here making irrelevant comments. You didn't even try to refute my post but instead went right to the "troll" accusation. You really need to step your agument game up or else people will be stepping all over you in life.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> every time I make a post, you come in here making irrelevant comments. You didn't even try to refute my post but instead went right to the "troll" accusation. You really need to step your agument game up or else people will be stepping all over you in life.


Im calling you a troll because you purposely try to start shit with punk fans, you know how much they love him and you just say he cant draw or talk on a mic which is completely false. Troll


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

I think Punk's was much better. The Rock's was very predictable.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Look at his tone and compare it to another promo and tell me it's not the same tone. I swear I think I'm talking to a brick wall right now.


That doesn't mean a promo cant be serious or not. Thats a silly way to say a promo isn't serious just because someone is talking a certain way. Come on now.

Rock spewing out catchphrases, making jokes, is him being goofy. His promo before his match with Austin was not. He was not being goofy. He was not cracking jokes. He wasn't trying to make people laugh. It was all about Mania and Austin.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

both, now shatap.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Im calling you a troll because you purposely try to start shit with punk fans, *you know how much they love him* and you just say he cant draw or talk on a mic which is completely false. Troll


:lmao:lmao Yeah, I know how much they loooove him.

The question is which promo was better. I didn't bring up anything about his draw. That's for another thread. I didn't say the was bad on the mic either.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Both were brilliant in their own right. Rocks return promo for the first time in 7 years was electric and had everything whereas punks promo showed why he is the best all round wrestlers in the business today as well as most of what he said was true, which made that promo special in its own right.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Some people here really don't know what a promo is suppose to do. And if they did, they would know that Punk is not a great promo cutter.


So what is a promo supposed to do then? Please, enlighten us.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> That doesn't mean a promo cant be serious or not. Thats a silly way to say a promo isn't serious just because someone is talking a certain way. Come on now.


So someone talking in jibbersh the entire time can somehow make it a serious promo?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> :lmao:lmao Yeah, I know how much they loooove him.
> 
> The question is which promo was better. I didn't bring up anything about his draw. That's for another thread. I didn't say the was bad on the mic either.


This guy is not a draw people get over it. His story is like an episode of MTV's "Made" ('I want to go from geek, to professional wrestler'). Us normal people don't relate to him. We love to drink, smoke, party and have sex. Quite opposite of this. You purposely wrote that to get a reaction from people, The rock promo obviously wasnt as good but it was intense, But all around Cm God promo was better.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

These threads get better and better all the time. They always end up being about Rock vs Punk with some Cena. This is about the promos not buyrates or ratings half the ppl in here seem to give a fuck about ratings and buyrates I do not get it. Do u ppl on a wrestling forum judge the product by buys or by how u liked it. Both Promos were great I've watched both numerous time and still mark our for both. Once they hit youtube they both have over a million views. Shows that the promos were both amazing. 

Amazing promos but different though. Rocks was epic cuz he finally returned. That's basically why it was special. If he has been appearing every now and then and produced the same promo it would be a great Rock promo where he makes fun of a wrestler. Punks promo was a whole other monster. U had ppl questioning if its real or not u had legends praising him. Yeah Austin praised the Rock but Rock has been a megastar for a while so Punk getting all that praise means so much more. And in both promos they dwelled into things the casual fan might not know. As soon as Rock started talking shit to Cena the crowd got a little bit quieter cuz they don't know what Cena said bout Rock. And we know Punks breaking of the 4th wall. 

I would say Punks promo was better. He went 6 min and left millions with something they'll never forget Rock had over 20. That promo made wrestling for that moment feel like the old days when we all thought it was all real. Threads like these really suck though we don't get tons of debates and discussions noone respecting the other guy all we get are biased ppl or blind haters or marks. I like Rock and Punk look at my and there epic quotes from both promos.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> This guy is not a draw people get over it. His story is like an episode of MTV's "Made" ('I want to go from geek, to professional wrestler'). Us normal people don't relate to him. We love to drink, smoke, party and have sex. Quite opposite of this. You purposely wrote that to get a reaction from people, The rock promo obviously wasnt as good but it was intense, But all around Cm God promo was better.


You're bringing up something in my sig that has nothing to do with what I said about this thread. Get over my sig.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> You're bringing up something in my sig that has nothing to do with what I said about this thread. Get over my sig.


Where we not still on topic about your trollage?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Where we not still on topic about your trollage?


dude. just stop responding to me. You're this close to my ignore list.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> So someone talking in jibbersh the entire time can somehow make it a serious promo?


No.

You wouldn't understand gibberish anyway, so it wouldn't matter. 8*D

But I dont see what that has to do with The Rock. Unless your saying that he talks in gibberish.

Look. All I'm saying is that when your serious, your content is serious. The point that you are tying to get across is serious. Thats what he did in that promo. He wasn't trying to make fun of anyone. He wasn't trying to have sing a long. He had a serious goal and that was the point. Rock rarely had promos like these because as you said, his gimmick. Picking apart the tone of his voice and saying its not serious because he sounds like he does in his previous promos is pretty silly. Cena is great at cutting serious promos but hes cut joke promos using the same tone of voice before. Same idea.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> No.
> 
> You wouldn't understand gibberish anyway, so it wouldn't matter. 8*D
> 
> ...


I'm saying why I think it's hard to take the Rock's promos seriously because the way he talks by using an example. You said I shouldn't judge someone by simply the way they talk, so I'm implying that your saying that someone who's promo consists of nothing but gibberish is a serious promo. And I didn't say that it was serious, but for me it's hard to consider that a serious promo. I'm not stating it like it's a fact, because then I would be no better then Predetermined, I'm just saying that it's hard for me to call his kind of promos serious simply because of his gimmick. But that promo is the closest imo to serious that he's ever been and that's why I consider it his best promo ever.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> dude. just stop responding to me. You're this close to my ignore list.


Oh rly? kthxbai, TrollerMctrollerson.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> I'm saying why I think it's hard to take the Rock's promos seriously because the way he talks by using an example. You said I shouldn't judge someone by simply the way they talk, so I'm implying that your saying that someone who's promo consists of nothing but gibberish is a serious promo. And I didn't say that it was serious, but for me it's hard to consider that a serious promo. I'm not stating it like it's a fact, because then I would be no better then Predetermined, I'm just saying that it's hard for me to call his kind of promos serious simply because of his gimmick. But that promo is the closest imo to serious that he's ever been and that's why I consider it his best promo ever.


Fair enough. (Y)


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Rock >Punk on the Mic.
> 
> Orton > Punk in the ring
> 
> Come at me bro !!!


This^


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

The Rock return promo wasn't great.

This thread should compare The Rock Toronto promo.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> This^


Seriously? No Like seriously? Blandy Borton is worse then Mr cena, And punk and rock are pretty much equal in my opinion.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Seriously? No Like seriously? Blandy Borton is worse then Mr cena, And punk and rock are pretty much equal in my opinion.


It an't no way punk and rock are equal. I like both but Rock is better in the ring on the Mic and yes Orton is better than punk in the Ring . Orton 3 CM Punk 0. When punk beats Orton let me know.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> It an't no way punk and rock are equal. I like both but Rock is better in the ring on the Mic and yes *Orton is better than punk in the Ring* . Orton 3 CM Punk 0. When punk beats Orton let me know.


dont you think you are a lil bit biased


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> It an't no way punk and rock are equal. I like both but Rock is better in the ring on the Mic and yes Orton is better than punk in the Ring . Orton 3 CM Punk 0. When punk beats Orton let me know.


To say the Rock is better then Punk in the ring is like saying The Miz is a better wrestler then Bryan Danielson. You've probably facepalmed yourself by now after seeing what you just typed. Either that or it's still real to you judging by the last sentence in your comment.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So now orton marks are hating punk.
Why becasue Punk had to work hard to get to the wwe? Not everyone had a dad in the business who could hook them up with easy jobs.

Next thing you gonna hear is goldust>punk and cody rhodes>punk


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> dont you think you are a lil bit biased


No cause It's my opinon. I know there are some people better then Orton in the ring. Just because he's my favorite wrestler I am not going be biased. Alot of people when it comes to their favorites are plainly biased.



kokepepsi said:


> So now orton marks are hating punk.
> Why becasue Punk had to work hard to get to the wwe? Not everyone had a dad in the business who could hook them up with easy jobs.
> 
> Next thing you gonna hear is goldust>punk and cody rhodes>punk


I never said I hated punk I like punk. He's one of the best in the biz today.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

my bad you came across as mad.

Fuck I like orton too.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> my bad you came across as mad.
> 
> Fuck I like orton too.


Oh nah it's all good. I don't get these Rock Vs Punk threads LOL I like em both. It's just something to talk about I guess.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Oh nah it's all good. I don't get these Rock Vs Punk threads LOL I like em both. It's just something to talk about I guess.


its just that the rocky marks hate him for trash talking the rock and haters just hate....


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Why should we have to choose? They both shamed Cena.

If I had to choose, I guess, I'd go with Punk's shoot.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> its just that the rocky marks hate him for trash talking the rock and haters just hate....


Oh. Thanks for clearing that up. I think promo's were good.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

8*D


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> 8*D


where did you find that


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> 8*D


ROFL rocky marks are going to go nuts after they see this.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> It an't no way punk and rock are equal. I like both but Rock is better in the ring on the Mic and yes Orton is better than punk in the Ring . Orton 3 CM Punk 0. When punk beats Orton let me know.


thats kayfabe bro, the only reason why cm god jobbed to blandy borton is because Borton is a whiney bitch backstage. Punk>Randy any day.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^ Wrong. The only reason Punk jobbed was because his contract was seemingly going to end and had it not been for Cena pushing for their feud, he would have been released by now.

Why the hell can't others be a fan of every good talent in the WWE? I honestly don't know if I'm against anybody in the main event save for Alberto del Rio. It seems like Christian marks hate Orton and Orton marks hate Christian yet I'm in the middle, liking both. Same goes with The Rock, Cena and CM Punk.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> 8*D


smh @ this attention seeking filthy, musty, chump. Dude has no business in the same ring as Da Gawd. I see you chump, I see you. It ain't gonna work.


























































Yes I'm . And what?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, no, and no. Wrong on all three accounts. And no, I didn't describe myself because I really don't give a fuck about what people like you think. Why would I want to annoy some 11 year old kid who hasn't hit puberty yet on a wrestling forum? That's ridiculous. As for "Alboring Del Rio", if he's so boring, why did he beat Rey on his debut, win the Rumble in 5 months, get a world title match at WM, win MITB and win the WWE title at SummerSlam in less than one year? He didn't have to get pushed for 5 years like Blandy did to be credible enough to main event, so he obviously did something right. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose somebody who's so smart would know that I don't open my mouth on a forum, Einstein.


Tyrion Lannister > RKO85


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Phillip Brooks doing some hardcore trolling. Get your shine on.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> smh @ this attention seeking filthy, musty, chump. Dude has no business in the same ring as Da Gawd. I see you chump, I see you. It ain't gonna work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah you are angry so what?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

RonBurgundy01 said:


> Tyrion Lannister > RKO85


Hardcore Troll Right Dere fpalm


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

jm99 said:


> If Punk cared about wrestling he would have stayed in ROH. Where wrestling skill matters more than who is the most marektable. He did exactly what Rock did to WWE, he went somewhere else where he could get a much bigger paycheck, and would get more fame. You could argue Cena cares about wrestling, but Punk himself said Cena wanted to be a bodybuilder and failed, if he hadn't failed then he wouldn't give a fuck about wrestling.


Maybe he left because he can still showcase his *wrestling ability* to a bigger audience, make GREAT money, and not have to eat ramen for dinner every night.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> *Nah, The Rock's promo was historic on so many levels*, rare mark out moment.
> Punk just talk for the "internet fans" that nobody cares about and rightfully so.
> the people here live in a bubble so they think there is "buzz" or something, but in reality? no, nobody cares.
> see the crowd reactions since then, couple of chants from a few internet fans and the rest are dead.
> and like i said, it was shocking at first but then when you realize he just talks about things he doesn't know and he's full of shit, it's lost a lot of value.


Care to explain what was so "historic" about it? He came back after 7 years away, told everybody he was back now, and "was never going away again"... and then guess what, he went away again. Nothing historic about it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RonBurgundy01 said:


> Maybe he left because he can still showcase his *wrestling ability* to a bigger audience, make GREAT money, and not have to eat ramen for dinner every night.


This


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

punk's promo felt like some internet smark whining.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Care to explain what was so "historic" about it? He came back after 7 years away, told everybody he was back now, and "was never going away again"... and then guess what, he went away again. Nothing historic about it.


I think it was historic because he came back and ripped Cena and that saying he was guest hostin mania.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Hardcore Troll Right Dere fpalm


Cm GOD > Blandy Borton, and yes you arent aloud to like anyone but Cm GOD, Because he's best in the world.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

77 somehow said the Rock's Return Promo?

The Rock was full of shit in what he said, just as most of knew. CM Punk's Promo may have been a work but what the Rock said certainly wasn't from the heart. He's been been on RAW three times after WM?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

RonBurgundy01 said:


> Maybe he left because he can still showcase his *wrestling ability* to a bigger audience, make GREAT money, and not have to eat ramen for dinner every night.


Yeah, I'm sure he can, but WWE fans don't really care where Rock went, they're just pissed that he left. I don't watch ROH but I'm sure the fans there that don't watch WWE are pissed off at Punk for leaving as well. They probably feel that he sold out. The point is Rock obviously wanted to focus more on the entertainment aspect of his job, and he did so, and now earns great money. I've said countless times I don't blame Punk for going to WWE, its the obvious thing to do, and I'd find it hard to beleive that anyone wouldn't. Just as I find it hard to believe that anyone would turn down the opportunity to make millions of dollars for one film. I don't think either of them is in the wrong for what they did.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

CP Munk said:


> Cm GOD > Blandy Borton, and yes you arent aloud to like anyone but Cm GOD, Because he's best in the world.



tbh punk is bland on mic. there is no emotion in his delivery, its like some normal people talking instead of a pro wrestler


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

rawesjericho said:


> tbh punk is bland on mic. *there is no emotion in his delivery*, its like some normal people talking instead of a pro wrestler


And there was emotion in Jericho's promos when he was in his new gimmick? And watch his promo with Mysterio and tell me there's no emotion in his promos.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Cm GOD > Blandy Borton, and yes you arent aloud to like anyone but Cm GOD, Because he's best in the world.


Please get off punk's johnson dude. He's good but he an't God. Stop being a bitch becuase other people think other wrestlers are beter then punk. Hey if someone says hey RKO85 kevin nash is better then Orton. I an't going to bitch and moan cause somebody has a different opinon than mine. I respect other people's opinon and we could have a spirted debate but ur just Hardcore Trollin it quite said. Get a Life Kid.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Care to explain what was so "historic" about it? He came back after 7 years away, told everybody he was back now, and "was never going away again"... and then guess what, he went away again. Nothing historic about it.


And Punk said he was leaving and he didn't, he stayed away for one Raw. It hardly had the impact that everyone claimed it did. But both did set a new direction. Since Rock's promo, its been noticable that there are less restrictions upon the performers on the microphone, like when Cena was forced to apologise for using ass. We can start to see as well that things have changed since Punk's promo (although whether Punk's promo was the cause or the first result of the change is debatable).


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Punk is one of the best on the mic today. Punk speaks the truth and most fans can relate 2 him


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Please get off punk's johnson dude. He's good but he an't God. Stop being a bitch becuase other people think other wrestlers are beter then punk. Hey if someone says hey RKO85 kevin nash is better then Orton. I an't going to bitch and moan cause somebody has a different opinon than mine. Get a Life Kid.


:lmao Im not on Punks dick, im just very very confident in his abilities, also hate borton.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

XxPunkxX said:


> And there was emotion in Jericho's promos when he was in his new gimmick? And watch his promo with Mysterio and tell me there's no emotion in his promos.


that was only for his gimmick. punk always talks the same way. he is absolutely bland on mic.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> :lmao Im not on Punks dick, im just very very confident in his abilities, also hate borton.


Just like I am very very confident in Orton's abilities. I don't hate punk I think he's good. I do have a right to have an opinion fpalm.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

jm99 said:


> And Punk said he was leaving and he didn't, he stayed away for one Raw. It hardly had the impact that everyone claimed it did. But both did set a new direction.* Since Rock's promo, its been noticable that there are less restrictions upon the performers on the microphone*, like when Cena was forced to apologise for using ass. We can start to see as well that things have changed since Punk's promo (although whether Punk's promo was the cause or the first result of the change is debatable).


Actually that didn't start happening until after MITB.



rawesjericho said:


> that was only for his gimmick. punk always talks the same way. he is absolutely bland on mic.


And that's the way Punk's gimmick is. They could easily change the way he talks if they wanted to but they aren't because what he's doing now is working, and I for one actually like the way he talks on the mic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> 77 somehow said the Rock's Return Promo?
> 
> The Rock was full of shit in what he said, just as most of knew. CM Punk's Promo may have been a work but what the Rock said certainly wasn't from the heart. He's been been on RAW three times after WM?


Brought this up twice and got ignored.
Not necessary that rock full of shit but he did the same routine and then made 3 shots at cena.

Cena was way better in his rap promo.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Actually that didn't start happening until after MITB.


No, it had started happening after Rock's promo. Because tbh, although the PG rating isn't that important overall, the extent they were taking it to was ridiculous. But the restrictions were noticably lifted after Rock's promo. I beleive R-Truth recently said that he'd been improvising most of his promos, which, although opinion was mixed on the gimmick, to me was a welcome changed from the painfully obvious scripted stuff they had been doing before then. Then they gave Punk the freedom to go out and cut a promo like that. Obviously there's no proof its the result of Rock's promo, but I have noticed a difference since then, it could just be coincidence, but things definitely seem to have been relaxed promo-wise since Rock's return.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> tbh punk is bland on mic. there is no emotion in his delivery, *its like some normal people talking instead of a pro wrestler*


umm thats why he has connected with the people so much because he brings realism to the wwe

cena talks like himself and he has connected too


best guys in the business are themselves with volume turned up

his talking like a real person is what is so great about him because you feel what he says is true and genuine instead of some character given gimmick promo

no one wants to hear a gimmick and creative written promo they want to hear how this person really feels they want to feel their emotion


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

jm99 said:


> No, it had started happening after Rock's promo. Because tbh, although the PG rating isn't that important overall, the extent they were taking it to was ridiculous. But the restrictions were noticably lifted after Rock's promo. *I beleive R-Truth recently said that he'd been improvising most of his promos,* which, although opinion was mixed on the gimmick, to me was a welcome changed from the painfully obvious scripted stuff they had been doing before then. Then they gave Punk the freedom to go out and cut a promo like that. Obviously there's no proof its the result of Rock's promo, but I have noticed a difference since then, it could just be coincidence, but things definitely seem to have been relaxed promo-wise since Rock's return.


How is that a difference? A difference is when there's suddenly more swearing and more realism in the promos, which didn't start happening until oddly after Punk's promo but it was just Punk. After MITB everyone started doing it.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

YunisTaker said:


> *Which promo will be remembered in 10 years? The Rock's.* So therefor I voted for his, and personally, I found it better too.


I don't think so, it's already been forgotten.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*OK, I'm gonna clear some stuff up before this flame war continues:*

One of the reasons the WWE has stayed afloat so long is because they change with the times to keep new a new generation of fans interested. 

The Rock = Attitude Era Star.

CM Punk = Internet Era Star.

The Rock was so popular during the Attitude Era because when he took the mic, he knew what the fans wanted to hear. (The Jabroni beating... If you smell... Stick up your candy ass..)

CM Punk is Red-Hot right now because he is appealing to a good portion of the fans today. (No, not just the IWC, WRESTLING fans too.) So the Twitter wars, his promo on youtube getting a ton of views, and all of this talk about him on Wrestling Forums everywhere *INCLUDING THIS ONE*, is what people want to see today.

I'm sure most of the people who grew up watching/loving the Attitude Era would prefer The Rock's promo over Punks, and I understand that. That's just how it goes. Just like how CM Punk fans of today love hearing him bring up old names, and breaking "the fourthwall". I understand that too.

And I'm not biased on either of one of the promos appealing to me more, cause I'm a Ruthless Aggression Era guy. Believe me, if I could see Eddie and Benoit put on a 30 minute classic on Smackdown again I would, but thats just not gonna happen.

Vince McMahon is a genius when it comes to business because he knows that one product can't appeal to everyone, whether its The Rock or CM Punk. It'll never happen. Which is why it was a great reason to have both promos at different times, to give the Attitude Era people what they love, and the Internet Era people what they love.

When it all comes down to brass tacks the point is that there is no putting one above the other. Both were monumental, had shock value, undoubtedly increased PPV sales tremendously, and made the product interesting. 

CM PUNK PROMO = THE ROCK PROMO.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> How is that a difference? A difference is when there's suddenly more swearing and more realism in the promos, which didn't start happening until oddly after Punk's promo but it was just Punk. After MITB everyone started doing it.


Well it is a difference if the promos before were scripted, and then they were more improvised. But no, there was more swearing, from Cena in particular more than anyone else. Then we had stuff like Truth smoking, which I couldn't see them doing before then. It definitely has changed in the months before Money in the Bank.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> How is that a difference? A difference is when there's suddenly more swearing and more realism in the promos, which didn't start happening until oddly after Punk's promo but it was just Punk. After MITB everyone started doing it.


R-Truth was talking about the 'conspiracy' holding him back which is why he gets credit for helping create the 'reality era'. Punk just took it to the next level. And Rock's promo is historic alone for the fact that he helped lift the stupid PG restrictions of words to use. FFS, when Cena said "karma's a bitch" in his "retirement" promo, they prepared to mute it before he even started the sentence.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

jm99 said:


> He isn't. Rock went with guys like Jericho and Austin, and wasn't shown up against any of them. He could embarass *HHH* on the mic (*who is showing that he can beat Punk*). I think the fact that there are so few genuinely good mic workers in WWE is convincing people that Punk is better than guys like Rock, but he isn't. Your quality shows not when embarassing poor mic workers, but when going against great ones, and Rock amnaged against all of them,and *so far Punk is struglling a little to hold his own with Trips*.


I don't know what the hell you're watching.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> 77 somehow said the Rock's Return Promo?
> 
> The Rock was full of shit in what he said, just as most of knew. CM Punk's Promo may have been a work but what the Rock said certainly wasn't from the heart. He's been been on RAW three times after WM?


Your a flair mark you have no say in this discussion after that old fuck got a heartfelt send off he turns up on tna a year later juicing and fighting with fucking broken hip hogan.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

One thing for sure is after the rock came back everybody stepped up their promo game.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> I don't know what the hell you're watching.


HHH is doing a great job in this angle. You can look at the contract signing on Smackdown on tuesday. Some people would say they preferred Punk's mic work during it, but there are many who preferred HHH's mic work on it as well. But what I was trying to say was that if Punk was much better than Rock as was claimed, he would be flat out embarassing HHH on the mic, but he isn't. Opinion is definitely split (or at least thats what I gathered when I was reading the discussion thread during smackdown). So I find it hard to beleive he is "much better" than the Rock, if he isn't comfortably beating HHH on the mic.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Rock fans, stop taking the bait!

This thread is completely pointless.

The OP has choson a very average Rock promo which didn't mean anything, and has paired it up against a great CM Punk promo which had a huge impact.

Obviously CM Punk is going to win this poll. That's because the choices are retarded.

Compare a GOOD Rock promo from his prime with a CM Punk promo that doesn't contain shoot comments and lets see how that poll goes.

As for all the CM Punk marks in here saying retarded things like, "The Rock is overrated" or "CM Punk is more entertaining than The Rock has ever been". They are either trolling or they really don't have a clue. Just ignore them.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> Rock fans, stop taking the bait!
> 
> This thread is completely pointless.
> 
> ...


This.

Of the two promos in the poll, Punk's was better and more iconic. But The Rock has done better promos throughout his career.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> The OP has choson a very average Rock promo which didn't mean anything, and has paired it up against a great CM Punk promo which had a huge impact.


Yes which is why 81 people are either delusional, attitude marks, rock marks or just trolling.
Or delusional attitude rock marks


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> I don't know what the hell you're watching.


umm what the hell have u been watching?


Triple h owned punk actually.

When triple h came with the offense accusing him of being selfish , punk couldnt even respond instead he resorted to sucking up to the crowd.

I want change, we want change blah blah.. 

the very thing we hate about cena - sucking up to the crowd.
punk did it in his last promo.


where did he respond to triple h exposing him?? 

you should be glad triple h didnt outright call him "hypocrite" with a million people watching.

triple h could have said that punk is not the voice of voiceless but an hypocrite. be glad he didnt.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yes which is why 81 people are either delusional, attitude marks, rock marks or just trolling.
> Or delusional attitude rock marks


I am neither of the four I just thought rock's promo was a little better.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yes which is why 81 people are either delusional, attitude marks, rock marks or just trolling.
> Or delusional attitude rock marks


After reading all your posts "kokepepsi" 

i am convinced that you are a diehard Austin mark who is apparently buthurt over the fact that Rocky surpassed Austin years ago.

and the fact rock is a 10 times bigger draw than austin at this point.

give it up already... austin can never be as popular as the rock.

Austin may have initiated the attitude era , Rock motherfucking personified the ERA.

Rock owns austin anyday.


catchphrases?? "what?" "give me a hell yeah"


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Iconic? HAHAHAHAHAHA...the Rock's return promo is gonna be on DVDS one day and it led to everyone trying to cuss and talk harder than they've talked in over 5 years. It's really no comparison but then again, the fans voting here actually think Shawn Michaels is head and shoulders better than Eddie Guerrero and Macho Man. Not that bright overall. They don't have a fucking clue to what a great wrestling match is or what a iconic promo even looks like. CM Punk is just a kid..he didn't spark any revolution and he damn sure didn't flip the business around like Rock did in Feb. Not even close really.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

It Burns You said:


> After reading all your posts "kokepepsi"
> 
> i am convinced that you are a diehard Austin mark who is apparently buthurt over the fact that Rocky surpassed Austin years ago.
> 
> ...


I think you logged in into your other account whoever this is 

btw austin trumps all
:flip


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Iconic? HAHAHAHAHAHA...the Rock's return promo is gonna be on DVDS one day and it led to everyone trying to cuss and talk harder than they've talked in over 5 years. It's really no comparison but then again,* the fans voting here actually think Shawn Michaels is head and shoulders better than Eddie Guerrero and Macho Man.* Not that bright overall. They don't have a fucking clue to what a great wrestling match is or what a iconic promo even looks like. CM Punk is just a kid..he didn't spark any revolution and he damn sure didn't flip the business around like Rock did in Feb. Not even close really.


that fans are what matters not you.

Shawn micheals is better than eddie ?? according to you NO but according to the millions of WWE fans across the world - FUCKING YES.

and macho man?? wtf?? you didnt actually say macho man is better than shawn ? did ya?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

I love punk but all he did was say a couple lines that got oohs and aah's from todays younger audience thats not that hard too impress, 

The Rocks return however was an Experience, there was levels of emotions through that long ass promo, he truly is a true character and professional on how to keep the audience paying attention for that long, punks doesnt touch this promo or MANY of the Rocks promo, not even close..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Iconic? HAHAHAHAHAHA...the Rock's return promo is gonna be on DVDS one day and it led to everyone trying to cuss and talk harder than they've talked in over 5 years. It's really no comparison but then again, the fans voting here actually think Shawn Michaels is head and shoulders better than Eddie Guerrero and Macho Man. Not that bright overall. They don't have a fucking clue to what a great wrestling match is or what a iconic promo even looks like. CM Punk is just a kid..he didn't spark any revolution and he damn sure didn't flip the business around like Rock did in Feb. Not even close really.


True, I doubt if these kids even watched wrestling when The Rock was making history, especially the Punk fanboys.

BTW Punk is a wrestler since 99, so in 09-10 he was 10 years in the business and still was boring crowds to death.


Cliffy Byro said:


> Rock >Punk on the Mic.
> 
> Orton > Punk in the ring
> 
> Come at me bro !!!


Agree with your point, of course The Rock is better, that's no contest.
Orton? yes. a much better wrestler IMO.


rawesjericho said:


> punk's promo felt like some internet smark whining.


Exactly.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I think you logged in into your other account whoever this is
> 
> btw austin trumps all
> :flip


Every austin promo when he became a star was what hell yeah and because stone cold said so. There's nothing wrong with catchphrases you act like austin was coming up with new innovative promos weekly.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*almost n year?*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and yet rock using lame ass jokes taking shot at cena is not whining or being a little bitch.
Oh my bad let me translate so you understand.

The roody poo cena was being a candy ass so rock had to layeth the smackdown on his fruity pebble ass with a promo that was so mediocre he should have turned that son bitch sideways and shoved it up his ass.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

The only reason why people liked punk's promo is because he basically said everything all you smarks have said before and you like to hear. Triple h is married to the boss daughter he uses politics to stay on top, Hogan is an ass kisser even though Punk has never met hogan he sounded like a jealous bitch if you ask me. Dont deny it either how would he know what went on backstage about hogan or the rock being ass kissers when he never was around them.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

exactly lololol rock's promo was mediocre

and umm 5 years too late

hating on cena is so old news it is a parody

hhh,batista,jericho,miz,etc. have been saying that crap years ago to cena hell batista had better material on cena than rock did

Batista's Hugging Fat Chicks And Kissing Babies Line>rock's promo


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

p862011 said:


> exactly lololol rock's promo was mediocre
> 
> and umm 5 years too late
> 
> ...


Batista never had a better promo than the rock had to make fun of Cena's been talking shit about him for the last few years for no reason.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> The only reason why people liked punk's promo is because he basically said everything all you smarks have said before and you like to hear. Triple h is married to the boss daughter he uses politics to stay on top, *Hogan is an ass kisser even though Punk has never met hogan he sounded like a jealous bitch if you ask me.* Dont deny it either how would he know what went on backstage about hogan or the rock being ass kissers when he never was around them.


Exactly, he just added them to his promo for no reason, that's why he's a hypocrite(like he proved again and again in every interview) and full of shit. one of the main reasons why it's lost value is because every thing he said was just for the "AWWW" reaction.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh come on now
So Rock316 you met Cm Punk and know him so well you can call him a hypocrite?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

he does'nt have to meet hogan

it is a known fact hogan uses politics hell bhk even said it on tv when hogan would'nt rematch him and put over hbk

austin has publicly said it too

hogan in title matches in tna prove it as well


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> oh come on now
> So Rock316 you met Cm Punk and know him so well you can call him a hypocrite?


He was talking shit about Hogan not just in the work shoot
but in this interview http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOxTmRiOa2E he doesnt know hogan personally and goes by hearsay.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk's promo will stand in the test of time ten years from now. The Rock's wont. Simple.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

p862011 said:


> he does'nt have to meet hogan
> 
> it is a known fact hogan uses politics hell bhk even said it on tv when hogan would'nt rematch him and put over hbk
> 
> ...


Ok what about him calling the rock an ass kisser was that from the heart or was that for an aww reaction? Punk doesnt know rock personally.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Punk's promo will stand in the test of time ten years from now. The Rock's wont. Simple.


The Rock's promo will be talked about casuals and guys who get laid whereas punk's promo will be reminisced by smarks who bitch about everything and hate evrything that isnt a technical indy match.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> The Rock's promo will be talked about casuals and guys who get laid whereas punk's promo will be reminisced by smarks who bitch about everything and hate evrything that isnt a technical indy match.


No it wont lol punk's promo got national attention from sites that dont even cover pro wrestling like ESPN

rock returning after 7 years was special not the promo only thing people remember from rock's promo was fruity pebble a line he keeps on repeating

punk's promo is iconic and will stand the test of time


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

p862011 said:


> he does'nt have to meet hogan
> 
> it is a known fact hogan uses politics hell bhk even said it on tv when hogan would'nt rematch him and put over hbk
> 
> ...


Hogan is a known politicker so anyone saying otherwise is just poorly defending him. Hell, check out TNA to see how he still doing it to this day.

But all in all, Punk's promo is a tremendous promo people will remember five years from now. The Rock has done better promos and although it was awesome to see him return, this promo was average.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Definetely enjoyed Punk's more because it was something we've really never seen before. Sure there have been others that have broken kayfabe and appeared to shoot a little bit but I can't remember anything even close to that. Rock's return promo was good but I don't think there's really any comparison.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

p862011 said:


> No it wont lol punk's promo got national attention from sites that dont even cover pro wrestling like ESPN
> 
> rock returning after 7 years was special not the promo only thing people remember from rock's promo was fruity pebble a line he keeps on repeating
> 
> punk's promo is iconic and will stand the test of time


It wasnt iconic in anyway ratings are not up no butts were put in the seats and the wwe programing is still a steamy piece of monkey shit except for the main event scene. The Rock was talked about by people who watch wrestling, those who dont and you wnat to talk about national attention the rock has been all over the nation and his promo even has more youtube views. You can say Punk's promo was better than fine to me but dont make it seem as though he can level the rock in terms of impact or overall drawing power.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

p862011 said:


> No it wont lol punk's promo got national attention from sites that dont even cover pro wrestling like ESPN
> 
> rock returning after 7 years was special not the promo only thing people remember from rock's promo was fruity pebble a line he keeps on repeating
> 
> punk's promo is iconic and will stand the test of time


You have to admit, though. Rock didn't whore out his appearances like Austin and Hogan did. That is what made his return special. His return was awesome to see because we haven't seen him fully for over seven years. But the promo itself, while okay, wasn't up to par with his best.

People *still *talk about Punk's shoot promo as if some of it was real or not. Especially the Rock fanboys since Punk called Dwayne an asskisser.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

I like Rock, I always have.

I like Punk too, I always have.

Both were great promos. There was a huge shock factor. With Rock it was "wow, he's really back?" With Punk it was like "wow, did he really say that?"

But if I had to pick one it would be Punk's shoot. I can remember many things from his promo...but I don't remember that much from Rock's promo.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Hogan is a known politicker so anyone saying otherwise is just poorly defending him. Hell, check out TNA to see how he still doing it to this day.
> 
> But all in all, Punk's promo is a tremendous promo people will remember five years from now. The Rock has done better promos and although it was awesome to see him return, this promo was average.


I agree. I liked both promos, but Punk's was definitely one of his best ever. Rock's was funny and everything, but I've seen him do better. 

P.S. - I just noticed my quote from the other thread is in your sig


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Belladonna29 said:


> I agree. I liked both promos, but Punk's was definitely one of his best ever. Rock's was funny and everything, but I've seen him do better.
> 
> P.S. - I just noticed my quote from the other thread is in your sig


Shit was real LOL. It's like facts and truth doesn't comply with them so I just said fuck it, I'll say whatever I'll say.

But yeah exactly. Hollywood Rock trumps any promo the Rock has done ever since returning, also.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^Totally

Hollywood Rock was super-entertaining. I remember he had to yell @ the crowd not to cheer him because "I'm a heel dammit!" :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That Toronto promo was legendary. I doubt Rock can do that anymore. He isn't "The Rock" anymore. He's Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. There is a difference.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Been a long time since in the ring, I even found him to be better when he was at 2008 HOF, the feel isn't exact, but still he is still Rock.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> and yet rock using lame ass jokes taking shot at cena is not whining or being a little bitch.
> Oh my bad let me translate so you understand.
> 
> The roody poo cena was being a candy ass so rock had to layeth the smackdown on his fruity pebble ass with a promo that was so mediocre he should have turned that son bitch sideways and shoved it up his ass.


somebody get this guy a cheese with those wine. 

Your feeling are obviously hurt. Rock>Austin. U MAD doggy?

bwhahahaha


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WAGG said:


> Been a long time since in the ring, I even found him to be better when he was at 2008 HOF, the feel isn't exact, but still he is still Rock.


I guess. I don't know. His role at Wrestlemania, aside from that Austin interaction, was disappointing. Hell, I didn't even pop for when he Rock Bottom'd Cena because it was that lukewarm.

I don't know. Maybe because he has been gone for so long he has forgotten to bring back that quality he is known for. I hope he brings it (pun intended 8*D) when he returns to Survivor Series because he'll need to bring that quality back to hype this match with Cena.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Punk's promo will stand in the test of time ten years from now. The Rock's wont. Simple.


lol @ this bullshit. Punk's promo will be forgotten in a year. Only reason why Punk is leading the poll is because the IWC is full of smarks that Punk's promo cater to. Which is only 12-15% of WWE fanbase. In the grand scheme, the Rocks promo will be remembered by everyone else.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Both promos were amazing iMO. 

The Rock returns after 7 years of absence and the way the crowd responded to it was simply something we haven't seen in years. The way he made the crowd to turn on Cena shows you the charisma of this man. 

Then CM Punk's shoot promo that was a holysh*t momment IMO. It was exactly what many people were complaining about the pg product being extremely goofy and said things that were simply amazing to hear. 

I really don't know which promo was better because CM Punks shoot promo was shocking. On the other hand watching a bunch of older people in the audience marking out like when they were little jimmies during the Rock's promo is just memorable. So in terms of content maybe CM Punk's promo was better. But as far as entertainment the Rock wins that. I guess it just depends on what you like more because in my opinion they both were great and shouldn't be compare.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> somebody get this guy a cheese with those wine.
> 
> Your feeling are obviously hurt. Rock>Austin. U MAD doggy?
> 
> bwhahahaha



Yes this man is the greatest thing ever







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yes this man is the greatest thing ever


[/QUOTE]

yeah....I'd do this than play a racist in The Longest Yard.


lol. don't even talk about movie careers. The Condemn made an astonishing 3 mil at the box office. Damn, what a blockbuster.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

thegr81117 said:


> Both promos were amazing iMO.
> 
> The Rock returns after 7 years of absence and the way the crowd responded to it was simply something we haven't seen in years. The way he made the crowd to turn on Cena shows you the charisma of this man.
> 
> ...


Great honest answer. Rock's return promo was a mark out moment. Punk's shoot promo was a holy shit moment. I just feel that Rock has done better promos with better material but it was great to hear him on the mic. As for Punk, that promo dressed everything casuals and smarks alike can agree they have been sick of for almost a decade since the Attitude era. Punk's promo was revolutionary in the sense that it still is being considered today of whether it was a worked shoot or if some contents were real. A Top 10 promo of all time contender for sure. His promo will be remembered for years to come and when Punk becomes that star in the making, we will all look back to that promo. Whether to bitch, critique, love, or adore it, we will look back.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

A poll is fine and all, but why argue so much over these two promos? The Rock brought me back to wrestling, and CM Punk made me stay, simple as that.

The Rock is the man. He's worked in many great matches, and following Foley's book, it's pretty clear that the guy could ad-lib and cut some amazing promos. As Foley said, "He could say something one week, and have the crowd repeating it the next week". He was, arguably, the greatest mic worker of the Attitude Era, and he brings a lot to the table, with even some five star matches in his arsenal (vs. Stone Cold, and don't you dare debate this). The best thing about the Rock (IMO) is that most of the time, he was just ripping on people, half in jest, and half due to his ego (kayfabe wise). The Rock was barely ever completely serious, and when he was, it made a feud that much bigger. While people preferred his return promo (which I loved), I actually liked his face to face encounter with Cena even better. He even used one of his catchphrases (It doesn't matter what you think) in a non-comical way towards the Miz, something that I found very effective. The Rock isn't always serious, but when he is, it makes it all the more special. Aside from that, he's amazing at pulling in the audience, and being ENTERTAINING. In an era with as much talent as the Attitude Era, the fact that he was so noticeable meant that he was doing something right.

Now, Punk is a total different topic. The guy is a great (no, not good) wrestler, but for different reasons than most might think. If you watched Cena vs. Punk, you could find 5/6 pretty clear botches in the match. Some people looked at those botches and said that they took away from the match, and thus, the match was not a ***** classic. Punk's amazing ability, inside the ring and out, is to tell a story. It's to pull you in. In a different, and yet, slightly similar way to the Rock, Punk draws people in. His worked shoot promo worked because it was Punk. If you paid close attention to his character, you could always tell that he was a talented guy who knew when he was being misused. You could see his "not giving a fuck" attitude during his commentary in NXT. You could enjoy his random call-outs to old wrestling staples in random promos or matches. You knew the backstage stuff about him, and you knew that he was a guy that should have been given more attention. So when he cut that promo, it was more genuine than anything. In the same way that the Rock can cut a serious promo, littered with random catchphrases, and yet STILL pull in the audience, Punk used his subtle build up to make an explosive promo. The Rock is an amazing mic worker, and when he addressed Cena, it was like a dream come true. Punk is an amazing mic worker, and when he addressed his misuse in the WWE, it was a dream come true as well. They are both larger than life characters. The Rock refers to himself in third person, and yet you can take him seriously. Punk is, at heart, a wrestling nerd who, despite being a big star, can be taken seriously as a fan of the sport, moreso than a professional wrestler. Punk and the Rock are tackling totally different things. We should be loving both of them. Why make them compete? 

In the same way that the Rock could make a move as ridiculous as "The People's Elbow" look like it does, Punk can make Cena's "Five Moves of Doom" become something beautiful. After rewatching Punk vs Cena (which is, in my opinion, THE MATCH that defines the past 5 years), the beauty in the match comes from the subtlety. Cena, who has been winning matches with the 5MOD FOR 5 STRAIGHT YEARS attempts them on Punk. Punk first escapes from an FU. Then, Punk falls backwards off a Sidewalk Slam to attempt a small package on Cena- yet another sloppy escape from inevitable doom. Finally, Cena gets him down for the "You Can't See Me", and is caught by a kick in the face. When Punk goes for a flying clothesline, and catches nothing but air, he lies on the ground in a clump. Punk then receives the "Five Knuckle Shuffle", in what I think is the most iconic moment in (yet again) the past five years of wrestling. If you've watched Cena matches closely, you'll notice that for the most part, people who receive the Five Knuckle Shuffle lie down straight, to receive the move in a textbook position. However, when Punk finally received it, he was lying down crooked, with only his head facing upwards. It was subtle, but to me, it meant so much as a wrestling fan. Punk made something as anger-inducing as Cena's 5MOD something beautiful. (I'm a big Cena fan by the way).

In what I thought was the most iconic moment from 2000-2005, Rock, in the main event of Wrestlemania X7, was taken down by multiple chair shots from Stone Cold Steve Austin. Austin's heel turn didn't make this moment for me. McMahon's interference didn't make this moment for me. Hell, the brutal build up to the final moment in the match didn't make it for me either. What made it amazing was The Rock. The Rock, who was a larger than life character, who made every damn thing he did in the ring look like an epic moment in wrestling, was taken down by multiple chair shots to the gut. It wasn't beautiful. It wasn't a picture perfect end to the match. It was a crushing moment. The superhero known as the Rock was taken down. He wasn't taken down by a Stunner out of nowhere, or by shenanigans. In a no-rule match, the Great One was hit in the head with a chair. He kicked out, and then he took a few chair shots to the gut. He kicked out yet again. Then, he took seven more to the back, and he was finally gone. The Rock MADE that moment. When I watched it as a kid, I was absolutely sure that he was going to kick out. He didn't. It blew my mind, and made me love the character that much more.

I went on an insane tangent, and I'm sure no one wants to hear recaps about matches they've already seen, but the point I'm trying to make is that Punk and Rocky have more in common than we all might think. The reason they both have so many supporters is because they ARE both great mic workers, and they can tell amazing stories. Punk's storytelling ability comes from the little things he does in matches. The Rock makes moments by being a "larger than life" character who, in the circus of wrestling, becomes believable. You could watch the guy refer to himself in third person, and still take him SERIOUSLY. That takes talent. And the stories he told with Hogan and Stone Cold were just that, larger than life. While many people like flawless matches that look like they've been choreographed a million times over, Rock and Punk come out on top as master storytellers, just by the way they deliver an elbow, or by the way they take a chair shot, or by the way they receive a flying punch, or deliver a catchphrase, or make the line between their characters and their real life personas so thin that you can't tell the difference. 

I choose both. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C791Hr2Nb3A (Skip to 2:15)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye1zEQQszto&feature=related (Skip to 3:43)


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> the Rocks promo will be remembered by everyone else.


Come on now. I don't even mark hard for CM Punk but I literally don't remember Rock's promo. How can you say CM Punk's will be forgotten, lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I remember Rock's promo word by word. It all depends on personal preference.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> yeah....I'd do this than play a racist in The Longest Yard.
> 
> 
> lol. don't even talk about movie careers. The Condemn made an astonishing 3 mil at the box office. Damn, what a blockbuster.



what a draw 









8*D


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Come on now. I don't even mark hard for CM Punk but I literally don't remember Rock's promo. How can you say CM Punk's will be forgotten, lol.


you really think the casuals will forget about The Rock's promo but not Punk's?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> what a draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> THE CONDEMNED
> 
> Domestic Total Gross: $7,371,706
> Distributor: Lionsgate	Release Date: April 27, 2007
> ...


Damn....Austin is getting his Will Smith on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> In the same way that the Rock could make a move as ridiculous as "The People's Elbow" look like it does, Punk can make Cena's "Five Moves of Doom" become something beautiful. After rewatching Punk vs Cena (which is, in my opinion, THE MATCH that defines the past 5 years), the beauty in the match comes from the subtlety. Cena, who has been winning matches with the 5MOD FOR 5 STRAIGHT YEARS attempts them on Punk. Punk first escapes from an FU. Then, Punk falls backwards off a Sidewalk Slam to attempt a small package on Cena- yet another sloppy escape from inevitable doom. Finally, Cena gets him down for the "You Can't See Me", and is caught by a kick in the face. When Punk goes for a flying clothesline, and catches nothing but air, he lies on the ground in a clump. Punk then receives the "Five Knuckle Shuffle", in what I think is the most iconic moment in (yet again) the past five years of wrestling. If you've watched Cena matches closely, you'll notice that for the most part, people who receive the Five Knuckle Shuffle lie down straight, to receive the move in a textbook position. However, when Punk finally received it, he was lying down crooked, with only his head facing upwards. It was subtle, but to me, it meant so much as a wrestling fan. Punk made something as anger-inducing as Cena's 5MOD something beautiful. (I'm a big Cena fan by the way).
> 
> In what I thought was the most iconic moment from 2000-2005, Rock, in the main event of Wrestlemania X7, was taken down by multiple chair shots from Stone Cold Steve Austin. Austin's heel turn didn't make this moment for me. McMahon's interference didn't make this moment for me. Hell, the brutal build up to the final moment in the match didn't make it for me either. What made it amazing was The Rock. The Rock, who was a larger than life character, who made every damn thing he did in the ring look like an epic moment in wrestling, was taken down by multiple chair shots to the gut. It wasn't beautiful. It wasn't a picture perfect end to the match. It was a crushing moment. The superhero known as the Rock was taken down. He wasn't taken down by a Stunner out of nowhere, or by shenanigans. In a no-rule match, the Great One was hit in the head with a chair. He kicked out, and then he took a few chair shots to the gut. He kicked out yet again. Then, he took seven more to the back, and he was finally gone. The Rock MADE that moment. When I watched it as a kid, I was absolutely sure that he was going to kick out. He didn't. It blew my mind, and made me love the character that much more.


Don't worry. I read the rest of your quote, which I doubt others did but these stood out to me because they both made me feel great. The Rock, although was a overdoing seller, sold that ending perfectly because I kept thinking he would kick out and eventually but no. He lost everything. The Rock gave it all he could but it wasn't enough for the shocking alliance of Austin and Vince.

Same with Punk. The emotion, the atmosphere, the storytelling into the match got me invested more than I probably should have for this match. Punk and Cena laid out little details from Cena getting frustrated after Punk kicked out of two AA's to Punk visibly distraught once he hit the GTS but Cena rolled out. Just great from both men all around.

That post was beautiful. I respect your opinion.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> what a draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a draw


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Damn....Austin is getting his Will Smith on.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

what a draw


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> what a draw


lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> The Rock's promo will be talked about casuals and guys who get laid whereas punk's promo will be reminisced by smarks who bitch about everything and hate evrything that isnt a technical indy match.





vybzkartel8 said:


> It wasnt iconic in anyway ratings are not up no butts were put in the seats and the wwe programing is still a steamy piece of monkey shit except for the main event scene. The Rock was talked about by people who watch wrestling, those who dont and you wnat to talk about national attention the rock has been all over the nation and his promo even has more youtube views. You can say Punk's promo was better than fine to me but dont make it seem as though he can level the rock in terms of impact or overall drawing power.


True, nobody even cares anymore about the Punk promo, he already done a couple of more promos with the same content and business is still down. The Rock's return is going to be all over DVDS for years to come, it's one of those legendary moments when you remember where have you been at that time.
If Punk could do a promo that everybody can understand i will give him more credit, but in his case? a) he talk about his SE bullshit and nobody cares, b) he break kayfabe and nobody understand.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Winning™ said:


> Don't worry. I read the rest of your quote, which I doubt others did but these stood out to me because they both made me feel great. The Rock, although was a overdoing seller, sold that ending perfectly because I kept thinking he would kick out and eventually but no. He lost everything. The Rock gave it all he could but it wasn't enough for the shocking alliance of Austin and Vince.
> 
> Same with Punk. The emotion, the atmosphere, the storytelling into the match got me invested more than I probably should have for this match. Punk and Cena laid out little details from Cena getting frustrated after Punk kicked out of two AA's to Punk visibly distraught once he hit the GTS but Cena rolled out. Just great from both men all around.
> 
> That post was beautiful. I respect your opinion.


Thank you, and I'm glad that someone else can see that. In the end, they were two amazing moments that could have only been done by those two wrestlers. Punk's moment, in particular, really got to me because of how much the match seemed to matter. In both SCSA vs. The Rock, and Cena vs. Punk, the matches were gritty. The men were all desperate. Punk told a story like no other versus Cena. He was desperate, and it's moments like that which make wrestling larger than life.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> Yes this man is the greatest thing ever



its called acting. austin on the other hand is a real life wife beater and backstage politician, a horrible human being.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yes this man is the greatest thing ever


[/QUOTE]

Yes he's, amazing performer, can do everything.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

I really don't even feeling like clowning Austin because it will hurt considering he's in my top 3, but them these marks.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> its called acting. austin on the other hand is a real life wife beater and backstage politician, a horrible human being.


Bingo you just stole my exact thoughts thats not to say austin isnt one of my favirotes but he was Hogan bad when it came to backstage politics.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Thank you, and I'm glad that someone else can see that. In the end, they were two amazing moments that could have only been done by those two wrestlers. Punk's moment, in particular, really got to me because of how much the match seemed to matter. In both SCSA vs. The Rock, and Cena vs. Punk, the matches were gritty. The men were all desperate. Punk told a story like no other versus Cena. He was desperate, and it's moments like that which make wrestling larger than life.


Agreed. There is a reason why Austin v. Rock at Wrestlemania 17 is still talked about to this day. the great selling and storytelling from both men, along with the emotion especially in the end, made this match the culmination of the Attitude era. This is why I feel the Attitude era ended here because this match, and the PPV as a whole, defined what Attitude meant and realizing that the Attitude was slowly fading away.

As for Cena and Punk, the reason why it's being considered a five star classic (like me) because it was more than the wrestling. The storytelling, the emotion, the atmosphere, the build up, the technical aspect of the match, etc. all blended perfectly and honestly, these two have fantastic chemistry and made Punk seem like Cena's anti-equal.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> I really don't even feeling like clowning Austin because it will hurt considering he's in my top 3, but them these marks.


Austin is a legend, i have respect for him and he's my favorite wrestler of all time alongside The Rock.
on the other hand we got a hypocrite clown who thinks he's bigger than he actually is, like the numbers already proved.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Yes he's, amazing performer, can do everything.


Yep very good I agree he reminds me so much of will smith.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

fair enough SummerLove


Premeditated said:


> what a draw


kisses determine how much of a draw someone is now? 8*D


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yep very good I agree he reminds me so much of will smith.


Why because their both colored men? fpalm


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yep very good I agree he reminds me so much of will smith.












...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Premeditated said:


> *what a draw*


Yup.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> fair enough SummerLove
> 
> 
> kisses determine how much of a draw someone is now? 8*D


lol. I like how you ignored kokepepsi's post when he posted a pic of The Rock kissing Mae Young and posted the same thing I said but managed to reply to my post only. Learn to be god damn consistent. You are such a hypocrite.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

vybzkartel8 said:


> The Rock promo puts asses in the seats whereas cm punk's promo makes every smark cream themselves.


That's it right dere. I love Punk and his was an awesome promo, but we're talking about The Great One here - it's Rock all the way.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Yup.














yup. We all know this loser wasn't getting ass til he hit the big leagues.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> fair enough SummerLove
> 
> 
> kisses determine how much of a draw someone is now? 8*D


You know how this works gdeh, LOL.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> yup. We all know this loser wasn't getting ass til he hit the big leagues.


That pic your sig is fucking funny but the other pic in your post he looks like an American pie douchebag who use to get the shit beat out of him in high school and waited all the way to the prom to get laid.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> That pic your sig is fucking funny but the other pic in your post he looks like an American pie douchebag who use to get the shit beat out of him in high school and waited all the way to the prom to get laid.


lol @ you thinking he went to prom. Naw, he was at home locked up in his room jizzing off of Bret Hart matches.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> yup. We all know this loser wasn't getting ass til he hit the big leagues.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> lol. I like how you ignored kokepepsi's post when he posted a pic of The Rock kissing Mae Young and posted the same thing I said but managed to reply to my post only. Learn to be god damn consistent. You are such a hypocrite.


What? I saw the pic, I saw all of them. Why does it matter that I replied to yours?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would have to go with the Punk shoot promo for a couple of reasons.

-The Rock is my all time favorite and I will be cheering so hard for him against Cena at Wrestlemania 28 next year; and as much as I loved the return promo, the content, delivery and material basically is no different, just the names. After the Rock left, it was back to business as usual.

-With Punk though, he set the wrestling world on fire. I mean, I knew when Punk grabbed the mic the promo was going to be good. Things always are good with Punk on the mic. Then he said this: "You're as good as kissing Vince's ass as Hulk Hogan was" and then I was like "HOLY #&@*(&#@" and then it just kept getting better and better. It took me HOURS for it to sink in what I had just witnessed. The result was the making of a new permanent main event STAR. Somebody who made WWE so much money in so little time. Mainstream buzzing, so many people talking. Drastic changes on camera.

I LOVED Rock's return but I have to give the advantage to Phil here.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> lol @ you thinking he went to prom. Naw, he was at home locked up in his room jizzing off of Bret Hart matches.


Dude, I'm starting to think Punk stole YOUR prom date.

You sure like talking about him...did he not sign an autograph for you at the airport or something?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> What? I saw the pic, I saw all of them. Why does it matter that I replied to yours?


you only replied to mines when it was about CM Punk but ignored the poster who started the whole fad with the Rock. That's a hypocrite.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Yup.


Lol there's so many pics out there of Punk where it looks like he's completely off chops. Is he really straight edge?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh Lymping Hero! said:


> Lol there's so many pics out there of Punk where it looks like he's completely off chops. Is he really straight edge?


Yeah, he is. Dude isn't hardcore like others but does believe in no alcohol, no drugs, and no smoking.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> Dude, I'm starting to think Punk stole YOUR prom date.
> 
> You sure like talking about him...did he not sign an autograph for you at the airport or something?


I'm not starstruck at all. The only male celebrities that I would beg for an autograph are Kobe and The Rock. lol @ anyone begging Punk for an autograph.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> you only replied to mines when it was about CM Punk but ignored the poster who started the whole fad with the Rock. That's a hypocrite.


lol. Simply put, no it's not.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> I'm not starstruck at all. The only male celebrities that I would beg for an autograph are Kobe and The Rock. lol @ anyone begging Punk for an autograph.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck this thread is shit.:no:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kingofstuff said:


> Fuck this thread is shit.:no:


All threads comparing Rock and Punk are shit.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

edit


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> I'm not starstruck at all. The only male celebrities that I would beg for an autograph are Kobe and The Rock. lol @ anyone begging Punk for an autograph.


You're either dense or trying to sidestep my point, which is that you seem obsessed with
Punk in a fashion that's almost bitter--like he's personally offended you somehow.

It's kinda creepy, especially if you've never met him.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> You're either dense or trying to sidestep my point, which is that you seem obsessed with
> Punk in a fashion that's almost bitter--like he's personally offended you somehow.
> 
> It's kinda creepy, especially if you've never met him.


I've lost all respect for the guy.(I'm sure he doesn't care)


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> 77 somehow said the Rock's Return Promo?
> 
> The Rock was full of shit in what he said, just as most of knew. CM Punk's Promo may have been a work but what the Rock said certainly wasn't from the heart. He's been been on RAW three times after WM?


Rock never said he was back for good in his promo.



kokepepsi said:


> 8*D


lol And a week before that he payed tribute to The Rock by doing his Peoples Elbow in a Dark Match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

How can you respect a jealous, bitter, full of shit hypocrite? you can't, unless you're one yourself.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yep very good I agree he reminds me so much of will smith.


he actually looks like the rock lol.

kokepepsi is the best in pulling some random shit like this. kudos man.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> How can you respect a jealous, bitter, full of shit hypocrite? you can't, unless you are one yourself.


Can someone please find an appropriate "U MAD?" gif for this?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Rock never said he was back for good in his promo.


"and I give you my word, I am never ever going away"
fpalm


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> Can someone please find an appropriate "U MAD?" gif for this?


Nah, like i said before, to make me mad you need to be somebody, Punk is a flavor of the month.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQHsH5IB4sQ&feature=related
This started it all.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I would have to go with the Punk shoot promo for a couple of reasons.
> 
> -The Rock is my all time favorite and I will be cheering so hard for him against Cena at Wrestlemania 28 next year; and as much as I loved the return promo, the content, delivery and material basically is no different, just the names. After the Rock left, it was back to business as usual.
> 
> ...


Permanent Main event star?? GTFO.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Nah, like i said before, to make me mad you need to be somebody, Punk is a flavor of the month.


Yet you feel the need to bash him whenever you can get the chance, been here less than a month, and you've almost amassed 1000 post, most of them relating to Punk. Come on bro just admit it, you mad.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this was way better than rock's come back promo


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> "and I give you my word, I am never ever going away"
> fpalm


Right, he forgot about the "slow" people in the world.
1:28




you make a bad name to Austin fans.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Nah, like i said before, to make me mad you need to be somebody, Punk is a flavor of the month.


That's your opinion, and you are welcome to feel that way...but U still MAD, and it's amusing


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> this was way better than rock's come back promo


Then the rock's promo with the little kid tarnishe dthe cena character. I guarantee from now on when they interact your going hear fruity pebbles.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Right, he forgot about the "slow" people in the world.
> 1:28
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME PROMO!!!!!!!!! loved the idiot part.
Would have been cooler if he you know said that on a live wwe show not some web video he posts. To busy I guess.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Belladonna29 said:


> That's your opinion, and you are welcome to feel that way...but U still MAD, and it's amusing


It's funny how a month lasts from June 27th to now. Wouldn't it have technically ended at Money in the Bank. Ah, well. *Kanye shrug*


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> AWESOME PROMO!!!!!!!!! loved the idiot part.
> Would have been cooler if he you know said that on a live wwe show not some web video he posts. To busy I guess.


If he said that then Cena wouldnt be able to reply and I like how you bury rock's movies when your ******* hero is basically irrelavent now and does his same beer drinkinh bury everyone with the stunner routine and gets no blockbuster movie roles at all.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> "and I give you my word, I am never ever going away"
> fpalm


How is that him saying hes going to be back for good and on RAW every week? He hasn't went away. Hes still around still involved. People took that different ways but in no way did he say he was back for good.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Punk marks are pretty infuriating. Punk is great, but I'm tired of reading this forum and some people are on the guy's nuts like he's the greatest thing in the history of wrasslin. 

That's not saying that I agree with the anti-Punk marks either. They're right on one thing though, Rock is in a league on the mic that Punk isn't even close to. They'll surely do a promo together sometime soon and it'll be very apparent who's the better promo cutter.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


>


meanwhile Austin is doing straight to dvd movies with Eric Roberts. lol.

What did Eric do to deserve this. From The Dark Night to d class movies.:lmao

Rocky piling up the money.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> That's your opinion, and you are welcome to feel that way...but U still MAD, and it's *amusing *


Agree, the hours of laughter I got from the Punk fanboys in this forum, it's amusing.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> AWESOME PROMO!!!!!!!!! loved the idiot part.
> Would have been cooler if he you know said that on a live wwe show not some web video he posts. To busy I guess.


I know you're trolling but here's the icing on the cake.


> 2013 The Fast and the Furious 6 (announced)
> Luke Hobbs
> 
> 2013 Snitch (pre-production)
> ...


Just imagine if The Rock was in the next Expendables 2 and took more screen time away from Austin. He should just let Austin shine on this one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, he is. Dude isn't hardcore like others but does believe in no alcohol, no drugs, and no smoking.


I think his father was a major alcoholic, and didn't want to go down the same path.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> It's funny how a month lasts from June 27th to now. Wouldn't it have technically ended at Money in the Bank. Ah, well. *Kanye shrug*


*Kanye Shrug* indeed. 
You know someone's irrationally pissed off when they alter the calendar to make a point. 
I guess Punk is someone to this guy after all, and thank goodness for that


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Does anybody know if punk was a rock mark before this feud?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> If he said that then Cena wouldnt be able to reply and I like how you bury rock's movies when your ******* hero is basically irrelavent now and does his same beer drinkinh bury everyone with the stunner routine and gets no blockbuster movie roles at all.


OH MAN YOU'RE IDIOCRACY (I dont know if thats a word but it is now) Hurts my head, just a *******? without austin the rock would still be rocky maiva jobbing to the hurricane.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

I doubt it. Punk is a very swagless individual. Such swagless person cannot be a follower of The Rock. That would be a walking oxymoron. The Rock epitomizes everything Punk hates. Which is success and a taste for everything great.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WAGG said:


> I think his father was a major alcoholic, and didn't want to go down the same path.


True. His father was an alcoholic in which it almost destroyed his family and vowed to never go down his path. That and he doesn't follow what most people define as cool or popular just to be accepted. See, one of the great things about Punk is that he follows his own drum and will call out bullshit if he feels like it, whether he is a face or heel. That's why so many people, like me and you, are invested emotionally to his character.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Does anybody know if punk was a rock mark before this feud?


I dont think he was a mark but I dont think he hates or has heat towards the guy as so many people claim. Ive heard him say some good things about him and like I said earlier he even paid tribute to him the night he came back. They are just working the fans and doing an excellent job at it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I dont think he was a mark but I dont think he hates or has heat towards the guy as so many people claim. Ive heard him say some good things about him and like I said earlier he even paid tribute to him the night he came back. They are just working the fans and doing an excellent job at it.


Of course they are working the fans and have done an excellent job of it, as it pertains to this thread. That is the nature of the business. Whatever works to make them and everybody else money will be used to it's fullest potential. Punk and Rock, much like Cena and Rock, have no personal beef with each other and are just working people to believe this sort of thing. Well done, guys.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

the wrestling ability of this man is uncanny. An elbow drop


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> True. His father was an alcoholic in which it almost destroyed his family and vowed to never go down his path. That and he doesn't follow what most people define as cool or popular just to be accepted. See, one of the great things about Punk is that he follows his own drum and will call out bullshit if he feels like it, whether he is a face or heel. That's why so many people, like me and you, are invested emotionally to his character.


Ok, so it's true, I was honestly one of those people who had to google if Punk was really straight edge, because lets face it, look at him. Then I read a certain comment about father, and didn't know if it was legit. I am pretty sure Punk has respect for Rock at least for what he has provided to the biz.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> I doubt it. Punk is a very swagless individual. Such swagless person cannot be a follower of The Rock. That would be a walking oxymoron. The Rock epitomizes everything Punk hates. Which is success and a taste for everything great.


This.
The Rock has nothing to do with Punk, they're not "working" anything. 
Punk don't deserve to be in the same ring with The Rock, The Rock knows Punk would drive away viewers from his segment.
Punk is just bitter, that eats him inside.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WAGG said:


> Ok, so it's true, I was honestly one of those people who had to google if Punk was really straight edge, because lets face it, look at him. Then I read a certain comment about father, and didn't know if it was legit. I am pretty sure Punk has respect for Rock at least for what he has provided to the biz.


I'm sure he does. It's all work between Rock, Cena, and Punk. There is no hatred or animosity between the men. They just know how to work fans very well.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL I found a gif with rock316 and premeditated










such marks gotta love them


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Of course they are working the fans and have done an excellent job of it, as it pertains to this thread. That is the nature of the business. Whatever works to make them and everybody else money will be used to it's fullest potential. Punk and Rock, much like Cena and Rock, have no personal beef with each other and are just working people to believe this sort of thing. Well done, guys.


Indeed.

Hell, stuff like this










even shows that.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> LOL I found a gif with rock316 and premeditated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to be there, to see The Rock and to see Orton squash Punk.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Hell, stuff like this
> 
> ...


Exactly. Watch what happens though.

"OMG ROCK RESPEKTZ PUNK BUT PUNK AN ASSWHOLE TO HIM BACK! WHAT A HIPPOCRITE!"


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> LOL I found a gif with rock316 and premeditated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile Punk is dating a "chick" who can bench press him and whoop his ass. We all know who wears the pants in this relationship.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nah, The Rock is just trolling you all Punk fanboys, he doesn't need a segment with a vanilla midget.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Meanwhile Punk is dating a "chick" who can bench press him and whoop his ass. We all know who wears the pants in this relationship.


Keep thinking that bud.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Nah, The Rock is just trolling you all Punk fanboys, he doesn't need a segment with a vanilla midget.












8*D


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Meanwhile Punk is dating a "chick" who can bench press him and whoop his ass. We all know who wears the pants in this relationship.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Crowd Muderer Punk looking more and more like a Neo Nazi everyday.









And this is with whom you all place your faiths in? A guy who envies Charles Manson? How do you have Living Color as your entrance music and yet wear a Charles Manson shirt? Where they do that at?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Crowd Muderer Punk looking more and more like a Neo Nazi everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: wow he kinda does a little


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Both of them sucked. Both of them are godawful. What does CM Punk think he's running for president or something...change change change. Dude just shut up please.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Can they just close this thread? its hurting my head, all the blind marks arguing back and forth.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

CP Munk said:


> Can they just close this thread? its hurting my head, all the blind marks arguing back and forth.


I agree. The poll has already decided the decision.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

scumbag rock









Sigh


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Sigh


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> :lmao :lmao


I thought you wanted this thread to get closed? What happened to your head? Was it the Punk bashing. CM Punk marks continue to show themselves.:lmao:lmao:lmao

but then again, they support a Neo Nazi.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The 3rd comment after the original post:



Winning™ said:


> Gee, I wonder how this will end.


Exactly how you thought it would?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> I thought you wanted this thread to get closed? What happened to your head? Was it the Punk bashing. CM Punk marks continue to show themselves.:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> but then again, they support a Neo Nazi.


No thats just funny. Troll.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> scumbag rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would have have been funny if that was true.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

doyousee? said:


> Exactly how you thought it would?


Exactly.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

The Rock bores me.

Punk all the way. He *draws me in.*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

8*D


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> 8*D


Lol Anymore? im not a rock hater but these are funny as fuck, plus they piss off the rocky marks and that amuses me.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> 8*D


Thats one much better lol Even though its old as shit, at least it has his exact quote right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I still don't understand this huge Punk/Rock war. They're nothing alike and they've never even had an interaction in the ring. :lmao

I swear to god though, some of these Rock fans would compare Rock's legitimate shit to Punk's if they could. "It's far more polished and sculpted. Plus it'll draw triple the flies that Punk's does." It's just pointless thing after pointless thing. Rock fans are getting what they want in another match which I don't think anyone expected and Punk fans are getting the big Punk push. WE SHOULD ALL BE HAPPY.

:argh:


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> I still don't understand this huge Punk/Rock war. They're nothing alike and they've never even had an interaction in the ring. :lmao
> 
> I swear to god though, some of these Rock fans would compare Rock's legitimate shit to Punk's if they could. "It's far more polished and sculpted. Plus it'll draw triple the flies that Punk's does." It's just pointless thing after pointless thing. Rock fans are getting what they want in another match which I don't think anyone expected and Punk fans are getting the big Punk push. WE SHOULD ALL BE HAPPY.
> 
> :argh:


Because there both incredibly talented, and both sides are so stubborn.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brye said:


> I still don't understand this huge Punk/Rock war. They're nothing alike and they've never even had an interaction in the ring. :lmao
> 
> I swear to god though, some of these Rock fans would compare Rock's legitimate shit to Punk's if they could. "It's far more polished and sculpted. Plus it'll draw triple the flies that Punk's does." It's just pointless thing after pointless thing. Rock fans are getting what they want in another match which I don't think anyone expected and Punk fans are getting the big Punk push. WE SHOULD ALL BE HAPPY.
> 
> :argh:


True. I don't hate the Rock, despite what they think. I was a Rock fan for a while, especially for Hollywood Rock. Hey, I get to see Rock return and wrestle again and I get to see Punk get a major push. I'm good. It's just the others don't seem to be.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> True. I don't hate the Rock, despite what they think. I was a Rock fan for a while, especially for Hollywood Rock. Hey, I get to see Rock return and wrestle again and I get to see Punk get a major push. I'm good. It's just the others don't seem to be.


I'm with you. I loved Rock growing up and most of that has stayed with me today. Both sides should be satisfied enough that their guy is in a great position.

Things can always be worse, imo. We could be having another Summer of Khali like in '07.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Punk's promo was way, way better and is pretty much up there with the greatest promos ever.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Punk's promo was way, way better and is pretty much up there with the greatest promos ever.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> 8*D


can't even lie. That one always cracks me up.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

It Burns You said:


>


lol never seen that before. The hell.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

hold your load rock marks


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Thats how you know this thread has run its course. All people are doing now are shopping around Google for silly images and old ass memes.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

It Burns You said:


>


meanwhile Dwayne Johnson





































haters are salty right now.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank god The Rock is not there every week, he don't need to lower himself to the current roster's level.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

The biggest Difference between Rock & Austin is 

Vince mcmhaon made Steve Austin but the people made the Rock.

burn!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

It Burns You said:


> The biggest Difference between Rock & Austin is
> 
> Vince mcmhaon made Steve Austin but the people made the Rock.
> 
> burn!


Austin had to do crazy stunts, stunner the boss, street fights, run over people's car with monster trucks, drink beer, flip people off, spray beer hose ate people just to be popular. Meanwhile the Rock got over because of his charisma and mic work.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It Burns You said:


> The biggest Difference between Rock & Austin is
> 
> Vince mcmhaon made Steve Austin but the people made the Rock.
> 
> burn!


Oh my God. Even I couldn't ignore this one. Steve Austin got over because the fans made him get over, just like the Rock. If not, in your opinion, then you haven't fully watched his match with Bret at Wrestlemania 13 or his match with HBK at Wrestlemania 14. This is such an asinine statement that even I couldn't stay silent.

Go away, capat.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah fuck that shit capat.

That didn't even make sense.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It Burns You said:


> The biggest Difference between Rock & Austin is
> 
> Vince mcmhaon made Steve Austin but the people made the Rock.
> 
> burn!


:lmao

Not only is that statement ridiculous but apparently now if the only way to get over is to speak. ACTIONS NO LONGER SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

[/CODE][/CODE][/CODE]


Premeditated said:


> meanwhile Dwayne Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm i give up, you win this time rock marks.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh shit. It is capat. The way he typed there gave it away again. I'm ashamed of actually being skeptical.

How many accounts does he have already?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Ive never ever posted a pic so this may go horribley wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ this epic fail.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> Oh shit. It is capat. The way he typed there gave it away again. I'm ashamed of actually being skeptical.
> 
> How many accounts does he have already?


We're on number 5. Hoping for a Val Venis theme next. For anyone that still didn't think it was him "burn!" gave it away.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brye said:


> We're on number 5. Hoping for a Val Venis theme next. For anyone that still didn't think it was him "burn!" gave it away.


And the erroneous spelling and statements pretty much was a given. He should come back as Eric Bischoff. Do it for your fans, capat.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm back
And better than ever
Got a knack
For making things better
Face facts
'Cause your opinion don't matter
This maniac
Is gonna step on whoever

Eric Bischoff would be golden. Describes Capat perfectly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™;10253046 said:


> And the erroneous spelling and statements pretty much was a given. He should come back as Eric Bischoff. Do it for your fans, capat.


We need a vbookie for it, imo.

Bischoff would make the most sense so he probably won't do that. :side:

He threw us a swerve for the ages with X-pac. Guy came back outta nowhere.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> lol @ this epic fail.


Hurr durr it'd be nice of you to tell me how to post his ridiculous toothfairy and miley cyrus pictures.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brye said:


> We need a vbookie for it, imo.
> 
> Bischoff would make the most sense so he probably won't do that. :side:
> 
> He threw us a swerve for the ages with X-pac. Guy came back outta nowhere.


Wanna bet he spells Bischoff backwards as his new account?

And of course he leaves as soon as we say his real identity.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Hurr durr it'd be nice of you to tell me how to post his ridiculous toothfairy and miley cyrus pictures.


why would I tell you how to post embarrassing photos of my idol?

But I'm sure one of these CM Punk marks are gonna show you. They're desperate.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I think capat would go with Ossur Ecniv as his next account.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> I think he'd go with Ossur Ecniv.


Sounds hella Russian 8*D

Or maybe just Toidi.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

:lmao

capat has seriously made an impact on these forums. What'd his next account be has certainly created a ton of speculation.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> :lmao
> 
> capat has seriously made an impact on these forums. What'd his next account be has certainly created a ton of speculation.


Nayr Siseneg.

There, I solved it.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

Let's face it people.
When has CM Punk ever gotten a reaction without complaining/whining?
Rock can pump up an audience and electrify them talking about anything.

Punk= Complains about Triple H, Cena, WWE.
When he doesn't do that he gets no reaction.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Heckrashi said:


> Let's face it people.
> When has CM Punk ever gotten a reaction without complaining/whining?
> Rock can pump up an audience and electrify them talking about anything.
> 
> ...


Meh. Punk's fine. The context of his promos go with that of his character. Destiny, Pipebombs, Hustle Loyalty Respect, Conspiracies, etc. The same shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Even though Punk is in a transition period from heel to face which will be more clear after NoC.


----------



## ScroogeMan (Aug 27, 2011)

I chose Punk and the only reason is because his promo is what's starting the new era. Rock was great, but it was just a return promo.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Heckrashi said:


> Let's face it people.
> When has CM Punk ever gotten a reaction without complaining/whining?
> Rock can pump up an audience and electrify them talking about anything.
> 
> ...


I see winning avoiding this post.

answer this son.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Even though Punk is in a transition period from heel to face which will be more clear after NoC.


Yup. And LMAO @ capat baiting you.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> Yup. And LMAO @ capat baiting you.


A for effort, though, is given from me to him.

Punk is fine. He'll be a big star once he becomes HHH's sworn enemy leading up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Winning™;10253150 said:


> A for effort, though, is given from me to him.
> 
> Punk is fine. *He'll be a big star once he becomes HHH's sworn enemy leading up to Wrestlemania.*


you know i would actually love it to be that way but apparently wwe dont wanna do it.

People in here think austin vs punk at wrestlemania and punk beating austin would make him the face of the company but its not true, a win over austin doesnt do much for punk.

The way i see it Triple h jobbing to cm punk at WM has the potential to make him the face or a mega star unlike Austin jobbing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL fucking capat.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

stadw0n306 said:


> LOL fucking capat.


I know, right? Too obvious at this point. I don't get the It Burns You reference though. I wanted Bischoff, damn it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't believe people even voted for The Rock's promo.

*You're not even going to f*cking remember it.* All you'll remember is that he came back. What he said was just regular IWC-like shots at Cena that were Rocky-fied. Bar, they were entertaining, but CM Punk's shoot promo bars an INSANE amount of significance towards where the new era is turning.

If they don't fuck up this new revolution, then this Punk promo will be this era's 3:16 promo.

Seriously, what are going to remember most:

Rocky doing his catchphrases and telling Cena off?

or

"I hate… this idea… that you’re the best… because you’re not. *I’m the best. I’m the best in the world.*"


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

I am a huge Rock mark, but this has to go to CM Punks worked shoot.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

lol at the "new era", who said this? a couple of kids on the internet? because the numbers and the crowd reaction say otherwise, get real.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> Can't believe people even voted for The Rock's promo.
> 
> *You're not even going to f*cking remember it.* All you'll remember is that he came back. What he said was just regular IWC-like shots at Cena that were Rocky-fied. Bar, they were entertaining, but CM Punk's shoot promo bars an INSANE amount of significance towards where the new era is turning.
> 
> ...


I'll remember the return, for sure. However, if we are talking impact in the business and what will be looked back upon, Punk's shoot promo is easily the pick hands down. Not because I'm a "rock hater" but because that's how it is.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Death Finger said:


> I am a huge Rock mark, but this has to go to CM Punks worked shoot.


Opposite for me. Rock's comeback was a shock because at that time i didn't expect one second his return. Still, the "shoot" was amazing. When i saw punk arrived with th SCSA t shirt i thought something big was about to happen.

1 vote for the rock


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> How is that him saying hes going to be back for good and on RAW every week? He hasn't went away. Hes still around still involved. People took that different ways but in no way did he say he was back for good.


What do you think he meant? Are you on drugs?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Winning™;10253195 said:


> I know, right? Too obvious at this point. I don't get the It Burns You reference though. I wanted Bischoff, damn it.


Wouldn't be surprised if he does use Bischoff next. Won't really matter what he uses though, it's easy enough to pick him out as it is lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Death Finger said:


> I am a huge Rock mark, but this has to go to CM Punks worked shoot.


Wow. One of the first reasonable Rock fans I have seen in a while.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"impact on the business":lmao
Yes, business is down, 
The Rock's return turn the wrestling world upside down and made WM27 the highest grossing event in WWE history, that's impact.
but the delusional Punk fanboys thinks this little filler storyline is a "new era" so why i'm trying? lol.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> "impact on the business":lmao
> Yes, business is down,
> The Rock's return turn the wrestling world upside down and made WM27 the highest grossing event in WWE history, that's impact.
> but the delusional Punk fanboys thinks this little filler storyline is a "new era" so why i'm trying? lol.


It may of been high-grossing, but it's considered to be one of the worst 'Manias of recent times, and Rock was one of the main reasons for that. He ate up 20 minutes, not just any 20 minutes. 20 *WrestleMania* minutes and he completely buried Cena and Miz in the main event.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE is a business, if you loved the PPV or not it's irrelevant, it's opinion.
and The Rock got PPV time because that's what people paid to see. he's the reason those people even see the other matches.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> WWE is a business, if you loved the PPV or not it's irrelevant, it's opinion.
> and The Rock got PPV time because that's what people paid to see.


Yes, but as _fans_ we should enjoy the product and not give two shits about the business side. While it may of been a success in WWE's eyes, it was a failure in mine and many people here's eyes. I'd rather WWE put on quality shows and be barely selling out bingo halls rather than put on shite shows and be world-famous and sell out stadiums.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cactus said:


> It may of been high-grossing, but it's considered to be one of the worst 'Manias of recent times, and Rock was one of the main reasons for that. He ate up 20 minutes, not just any 20 minutes. 20 *WrestleMania* minutes and he completely buried Cena and Miz in the main event.


Indeed it was. Rock did absolutely nothing in that PPV. Even the Rock Bottom to Cena at the end was lukewarm at best because he was already over exposed. I wouldn't even had been bothered if Rock had done something memorable like Rock usually does in situations like this but he didn't. It was a disappointment. Miz, who main evented his first Wrestlemania, was built to be a new kind of champion, and retained his title, was attacked by Rock as he closed the show. It wasn't a burial but sure didn't put him over.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

CM Punk's promo is better in all aspects.

And, lol ROCK316AE, WM 27 is one of the worst WM's of all time. Everyone pretty much agrees on that. Rocky just added to that shitfest. We as fans don't care which PPV has the highest PPV buyrate. You know why? Cos we're fans, that like to be entertained by the product.

You probably think Transformers Dark of the Moon is one of the greatest movies of all time since it's one of the highest grossing. Idiot...


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> WWE is a business, if you loved the PPV or not it's irrelevant, it's opinion.
> and The Rock got PPV time because that's what people paid to see. he's the reason those people even see the other matches.


This.

Hogan vs Andre put WWE on the map.

how bad was that match realy??


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love how people just use business when it suits their agenda. Again, do they just sit down and discuss rating percentages and buyrate drops rather than the show? If so, take a break. For your own good.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Like i said, i don't care what you loved or what not, it's opinion, idiot...
I talked about "impact on the business".

(nas)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Yes, but as _fans_ we should enjoy the product and not give two shits about the business side. While it may of been a success in WWE's eyes, it was a failure in mine and many people here's eyes. I'd rather WWE put on quality shows and be barely selling out bingo halls rather than put on shite shows and be world-famous and sell out stadiums.


Again, it's opinion. what is shit to you can be the greatest thing ever to someone else.
I talked about the HUGE impact The Rock had on the wrestling business in 2011.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Again, it's opinion. what is shit to you can be the greatest thing ever to someone else.


Yes. But _the majority_ all thought 'Mania was shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It is an opinion, right. Just the majority of people share that opinion.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Yes. But _the majority_ all thought 'Mania was shit.


Majority? you're on the internet, there's no "majority".


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Majority? you're on the internet, there's no "majority".





Wikipedia said:


> The Sun in a mixed review said The Rock as host "never quite clicked" and that the opening segment involving The Rock was "excessive and generic"


Not just us. Anyways, just because we are on the internet doesn't mean we are a minority. It's not 1998 anymore, people who use place like this tend to share similar views to casuals, albeit the casuals don't give two shits about ratings and business and rightfully so.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Look, The Rock was my childhood hero (and as much as these people on this forum hate to admit it, they love the rock because it was their CHILDHOOD HERO) 

But he dissapionted at WM. After all the hype, all the buzz, all the mainstream attention, He does promos with Mae Young and Pee Wee Herman. 

Alot of people saw Wrestlemania (second highest grossing WM) but alot of people thought it was crap, The Rock was one of the things responsible for that being crap. That reflected on The Rocks birthday episode which featured nothing but Rock, Rock and Rock. The episode did a 3.4, and people actuelly tuned out as the show went along.

Am I comaparing CM Punk to Rock drawing wise? No. But Punk already has his 3:16 moment (second most viewed WWE video on youtube this year) and trust me, WWE knows the lack of stars they have, they are going to push Punk hard. And Punk will end up being a star.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The wrestling internet fanbase is the minority.
The Rock's birthday segment did 4.1, the second hour was against a Lakers playoff game.
The segment with Rock and Austin, the Rock bottom and Taker-HHH were the best things of WM27.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

CM Punk and The Rock in my opinion are the worst promo cutters in the history of professional wrestling. Jerry The King Lawler and Kane are the best in my opinion.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The wrestling internet fanbase is the minority.


Yes, but the majority of other people and journalists all thought 'Mania was crap. How hard is it for you to understand that?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

jblvdx said:


> Look, The Rock was my childhood hero (and as much as these people on this forum hate to admit it, they love the rock because it was their CHILDHOOD HERO)
> 
> But he dissapionted at WM. After all the hype, all the buzz, all the mainstream attention, He does promos with Mae Young and Pee Wee Herman.
> 
> ...


Exactly. People confuse the fact that just because people bought the show to break records and all doesn't mean all of them thought it was great. It was crap. Rock put nobody over and even did nothing himself. It's the fucking Rock. How do you have a returning Rock will all this momentum and not do anything about it? Then again, people need to realize that the Rock is no longer the Rock. He is an actor called Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. It;s not the same anymore.

Don't even get me started on that whole Rock birthday episode. Unbelievable.


----------



## Kurt tha God (Aug 15, 2011)

The Rock Promo is better and a great moment. When he came back made the road to wrestlemania feel exciting. Without him wrestlemania 27 would of been the worse and maybe lowest bought mania in history. Miz vs Cena...never again please.
Business picked up and had me waiting to see whats next on RAW every week.

CM Punks Promo could of been greater but the fall out of it has been going in a downward spiral after Mitb, from business to story lines. I swear to god of Hunter opens another Raw im going crazy, and please no more letting Punk do Cena humor that throwing up had me face palming. Punks promo was lighting in a bottle but wwe is really dropping the ball.

for the people who hate ratings/buyrates talk...Men lie, Women lie, Numbers dont


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kurt tha God said:


> The Rock Promo is better and a great moment. When he came back made the road to wrestlemania feel exciting. Without him *wrestlemania 27 would of been the worse and maybe lowest bought mania in history*. Miz vs Cena...never again please.
> Business picked up and had me waiting to see whats next on RAW every week.
> 
> *for the people who hate ratings/buyrates talk...Men lie, Women lie, Numbers dont*


True.
That's why it's so amazing, the impact The Rock made this year is unbelievable in every aspect.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL people repeat the "Men lie, women lie, numbers don't" line like they are smart all of a sudden.

This Wrestlemania was a disappointment and really did nothing for WWE going forward other than make it some extra money. Rock better not pull that kind of crap coming up at Mania next year.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> The Wrestling Observer is reporting that while original figures places WrestleMania 27 at 1,059,000 buys, the actual number is looking closer to 1,120,000 buys, with 663,000 of them being domestic buys.


Amazing.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Just to let peeps know, the Money In The Bank dvd's price on amazon has increased from $16.99 to $20.39. The sign of this normally means that the DVD is doing really well in terms of sales. Guess who's on the front cover and the show was based around?

Off topic but what the hell.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cactus said:


> Yes, but the majority of other people and journalists all thought 'Mania was crap. How hard is it for you to understand that?


I like how we are arguing that even though Mania this year broke records, it is still regarded as one of the worst Manias produced recently. Rock being one of the main reasons. The record could have been five million sold and this PPV would have still been crap.


----------



## Kurt tha God (Aug 15, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Exactly. People confuse the fact that just because people bought the show to break records and all doesn't mean all of them thought it was great. It was crap. Rock put nobody over and even did nothing himself. It's the fucking Rock. How do you have a returning Rock will all this momentum and not do anything about it? Then again, people need to realize that the Rock is no longer the Rock. He is an actor called Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. It;s not the same anymore.
> 
> Don't even get me started on that whole Rock birthday episode. Unbelievable.


Ya they thought what ever the rock was doing the weeks beforehand was good enough to buy Mania. im sure some thought Rock was going wrestle, but what can you do. Rock put none over? WWE hates putting people over unless their name is Cena/RKO. Miz was booked like crap before, during and after Mania, no surprise they didnt have him standing victorious to end mania, then again HEELS rarely do...so having Rock end the show, gives the Millions what they payed for anyways. 

You may feel rocky aint the same but I do...and the people who started watching again because of him and then stopped watching when he left feel the same.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kurt tha God said:


> Ya they thought what ever the rock was doing the weeks beforehand was good enough to buy Mania. im sure some thought Rock was going wrestle, but what can you do. Rock put none over? WWE hates putting people over unless their name is Cena/RKO. Miz was booked like crap before, during and after Mania, no surprise they didnt have him standing victorious to end mania, then again HEELS rarely do...so having Rock end the show, gives the Millions what they payed for anyways.
> 
> You may feel rocky aint the same but I do...and the people who started watching again because of him and then stopped watching when he left feel the same.


Rock has insane hype, momentum, and presence to make this one of the most memorable Manias of all time and he just didn't deliver. That is my opinion, of course, but it is an opinion of a big majority who thought Wrestlemania 27 was a poor Mania showing considering all the factors into it. Yes, Rock put no one over but himself and even then the crowd was getting tiresome of the Rock throughout the show anyways. Miz, since Triple H, was the first heel in a long while to retain his WWE title against the top face of the company in Cena and instead of getting his moment and shine, Rock attacks him and ends the show when he did nothing to show for it. 

That;s fine if you feel that Rock brought you back into wrestling and it was a great experience for you. Nobody is denying you or hating you for that. But that hype and momentum just didn't translate to Wrestlemania. Not just Summerslam. Or Royal Rumble. *Wrestle-fucking-mania.*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WM27 sucked because of the horrible card WWE put on, the main events were TV matches at best.
we got 3 "DUDS", and the worst WM main event of all time.

The Rock and the Taker-HHH match were the only good things about this PPV.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Men lie, Women lie, Numbers don't


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> lol at the "new era", who said this? a couple of kids on the internet? because the numbers and the crowd reaction say otherwise, get real.


Jesus, you just don't stop do you...

What numbers?? The massive number of CM Punk shirts that are being sold...
What crowd reaction?? The huge pops and loud chants he's been receiving in all but 2 shitty towns...

Why is it so hard for you to just accept that while you don't like Punk many people do, it's called a difference of opinion... I really don't understand your relentless mission to prove Punk's lack of popularity, it's quite sad to be honest...


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

I loved both of the promos.

The Rock's promo was a great feel of nostalgia of what I missed from the past.

And CM Punk's promo was an amazing showing of what I want to see in the future. 

Can't decide between them, they were both great in their own way.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Art13 said:


> Jesus, you just don't stop do you...
> 
> What numbers?? *The massive number of CM Punk shirts that are being sold...*
> What crowd reaction?? The huge pops and loud chants he's been receiving in all but 2 shitty towns...
> ...


according to dave meltzer merchandise sales are down 7 %.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

It Burns You said:


> according to dave meltzer merchandise sales are down 7 %.


Overall sales? So what's that got to do with Punk? His merch is selling like hotcakes that's all that really matters...

Also, pulling out some meaningless little statistic that no one outside of WWE corporate should even care about? Talk about grasping at straws...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

It Burns You said:


> according to dave meltzer merchandise sales are down 7 %.


According to someone who works for WWE, J.R said that Punks best in the world shirt is the hottest selling merchandise item in WWE for years. STFU.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Art13 said:


> Overall sales? So what's that got to do with Punk? His merch is selling like hotcakes that's all that really matters...
> 
> *Also, pulling out some meaningless little statistic that no one outside of WWE corporate should even care about? Talk about grasping at straws...*


lol i am grasping at straws?? look at your response first.

you are so desperate to prove punk is still hot within the Wrestling bubble but the truth is punk & this angle is losing steam every week.

hotcakes?? not for long.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Merchandise is down 7% from last year so the shirt is not a big deal at all. has no impact.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Punk's and it's not even close. The only reason Rock's promo had an impact cuz we havent seen him for 7 years.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

The Rock returning was a great historical moment and for that alone it will be rated above CM Punks. But I did like Punks delivery alot and I loved how he kept it short and sweet (6 mins only?) It's great and straight to the point compared to the 15-20 minute segments he has been doing the past few weeks.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Merchandise is down 7% from last year so the shirt is not a big deal at all. has no impact.


HOTTEST SELLING MERCHANDISE ITEM IN YEARS

Do I have to spell out for you, wait of course I do, youre just a blind Rock mark, hell who do you even like in the WWE right now?


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> The Rock returning was a great historical moment and for that alone it will be rated above CM Punks. But I did like Punks delivery alot and I loved how he kept it short and sweet (6 mins only?) It's great and straight to the point compared to the 15-20 minute segments he has been doing the past few weeks.


It six minutes of whining and complaining nothing else.

lot of name dropping for attention.

the only point he made was he wants to be the top guy.

because even after the push wwe gave him time after time like 2 MITB winner , 2 time world champion, feud with the undertaker , straight edge heel .. all that and MR.straight edge couldnt hack it.

so he decides to break kayfabe, name drop , cry like a little girl to get what he want. 


and what a hypocrite punk is... Rock is a hollywood star who shouldnt be in the WM main event but his dream is to have a Wrestlemania match with AUSTIN???

so austin's old washed up ass can return but not the rock who is 10 times a bigger draw than austin?


Rocky left to hollywood for money and fame - yes but what did punk do??

he left R.o.h ,the pure pro-wrestling company to WWE , the entertainment company for money and fame.

Punk should have known his skinny fatass would never hack it in the wwe yet he is in wwe coz of the money.


this guy is one of the biggest hypocrites ever and so are his fans if you cant see through his bullshit.


Rock lines are corny ?? atleast its better than cringeworthy puking act for 2 fucking minutes.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hmm x-pac is back


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> HOTTEST SELLING MERCHANDISE ITEM IN YEARS
> 
> Do I have to spell out for you, wait of course I do, youre just a blind Rock mark, hell who do you even like in the WWE right now?


JR is full of shit on his twitter.
the fact is, merchandise sales are DOWN 7%.

Christian, Orton, Sheamus, Rey, Truth...


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

While The Rock returning was big, nothing made as big a media storm as Punk's promo. I do believe in the fact that Punk made wrestling relevant again. Sure, not to the point of where it was in the 90s, but it made people sit up and take notice. 

The Rock says (for the most part) the same basic premise week after week. Punk, at least, adds substance, meaning and humour to his work. It's a no-brainer for me.



The Rock said:


> (Person's name), I'm gonna whip your candy ass all over (insert area). Do you (person's name) think (insert storyline)? Shut up! it doesn't matter what you think! Now why don't you know your role and shut your damn mouth before I take that (insert object), shine it up real nice, turn it sideways, and stick it straight up your candy-ass! At (insert PPV name) The Rock is going to lay the smacketh down on your candy ass! I am the jabroni beating, pie eating, trail blazing, eye brow raising, the best in the present, future and past, and most electrifying man in sports entertainment! If you sme-lalalallala-lell what The Rock is cookin'!


Each and every time... :cussin:



TMPRKO said:


> Btw over 3 billion people use the internet


Wat. Where did you thumbsuck that balls-up from? If anything, it's much, much closer to just under/exactly 2 billion, if we're to exaggerate.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

It Burns You said:


> It six minutes of whining and complaining nothing else.
> 
> lot of name dropping for attention.
> 
> ...


you know he can show his wrestling skills in the wwe too
and what fame for the rock ? the toothfairy?! i like the rock but that was such a big fail that it cant be described was just something to laugh at
and if punk thinks he deserves to be in wm me why then call him a hypocrite cause he said the rock does not deserve it 
well you would exactly think the same if someone parted the wwe for 7 years comes back says that he has returned (for3 or 4 shows!!!!!!!!) and then says he will have a wm ME while you were working your ass off


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> JR is full of shit on his twitter.
> the fact is, merchandise sales are DOWN 7%.
> 
> Christian, Orton, Sheamus, Rey, Truth...


This fucking guy. hahahaha what J.R lied about, I guess Punks shirt being number 1 surpassing Cena's and yes, even your beloved "I Bring It" Rock shirt is a lie to. 

So the last, the LAST person you should blame for merchandise sales being down is Punk.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Speaking of Punk & Rock I would love to see them work a match and do a promo in the same ring at the same time now that would be history in the making on Raw.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> The only reason Rock's promo had an impact


WOW..we got some true nutcases around here.



> you know he can show his wrestling skills in the wwe too
> and what fame for the rock ? the toothfairy?! i like the rock but that was such a big fail that it cant be described was just something to laugh at


Toothfairy this...Toothfairy that? Is that it? Is that all you got? Because 80% of the shit he's dropped has opened at #1 or #2 since 2001. Something NO ONE in the little WWE can even dream of.


----------



## Mclovin849 (Dec 30, 2009)

Punk Promo


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

I think right now everyone loves Punks promos


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

Flamyx said:


> Punk's and it's not even close. The only reason Rock's promo had an impact cuz we havent seen him for 7 years.


What people aren't realizing is that the impact of Rock's return isn't close to being over yet.

According to latest numbers wrestlemania 27 is the #2 all time selling wrestling ppv:

_However, good news is that in refiguring the WrestleMania numbers after more returns are in, they are now up to 1,120,000 buys and 663,000 domestic, beating the worldwide total for the 2005 Batista vs. HHH match of 1,090,000 buys (not the domestic number for that show, which was 720,000). So it is now No. 2 of all-time worldwide behind the 2007 Donald Trump show, which at 1,250,000, it will not catch._

I expect next years Wrestlemania to do bigger numbers and maybe be the top selling all time.

So Rock's return will likely result in 2 of the 3 top selling wrestling ppv's ever. That alone is a big impact on the WWE. 

Also, that's just looking at wrestlemania and not including any other ppvs Rock might show up at. When you also consider additional merch and increased ratings, it's a big impact financially. For obvious reasons, the more people watching WWE the better it is for the company. Personally, I hadn't watched WWE for years but started watching again when I found out the Rock returned. I have gotten hooked again and have watched almost every raw since.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Would anyone like to see Rock beat Punk? or Punk beat Rock?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It Burns You said:


> It six minutes of whining and complaining nothing else.
> lot of name dropping for attention.
> the only point he made was he wants to be the top guy.
> because even after the push wwe gave him time after time like 2 MITB winner , 2 time world champion, feud with the undertaker , straight edge heel .. all that and MR.straight edge couldnt hack it.
> ...


True.


Rah said:


> While The Rock returning was big, nothing made as big a media storm as Punk's promo.


:lmao


jblvdx said:


> This fucking guy. hahahaha what J.R lied about, I guess Punks shirt being number 1 surpassing Cena's and yes, even your beloved "I Bring It" Rock shirt is a lie to.
> 
> So the last, the LAST person you should blame for merchandise sales being down is Punk.


Nah, April and May were up HUGE in merchandise sales, almost double, even Meltzer was surprised by the number.
JR:


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Perhaps storm was the wrong usage.

I still hold by my point that Punk drew more of a stir than The Rock.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Rah said:


> Perhaps storm was the wrong usage.
> 
> I still hold by my point that Punk drew more of a stir than The Rock.


Punk right now is the very best


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Rah said:


> Perhaps storm was the wrong usage.
> 
> I still hold by my point that Punk drew more of a stir than The Rock.


punk did only within the wrestling bubble but rock did it even outside wrestling... main stream.

there is no comparison , rock > punk every way.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

AdamSmaili said:


> What do you think he meant? Are you on drugs?


Are you?

Im not naive. I knew he didnt say he was back to be there week after week. Common sense would have told you that. It was a promo in a scripted environment. He wasnt giving some interview to the press. The fact that so many people actually took a freaking promo, and those few words to the heart and into reality says it all.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

CM Punk and by light years !


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

DrunkHobbit said:


> What people aren't realizing is that the impact of Rock's return isn't close to being over yet.
> 
> According to latest numbers wrestlemania 27 is the #2 all time selling wrestling ppv:
> 
> ...


im wondering if they can hit 2 million buys, they have the roster for a hell of a Mega payperview


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

It Burns You said:


> punk did only within the wrestling bubble but rock did it even outside wrestling... main stream.
> 
> there is no comparison , rock > punk every way.


Err, I thought this thread was comparing the two wrestling promos? I meant comparatively Punk did more for wrestling now than Rock did in February (or whenever it was).

No doubt Rock has done more outside of the business, but that was his choice to branch out and capitalise on an industry that was hot in the 90s. Wrestling isn't as big as it was then. It would be a completely different ball game if they were both of this era.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

alliance said:


> im wondering if they can hit 2 million buys, they have the roster for a hell of a Mega payperview


They won't. Mania 17 got over a million domestic buys (at that time they didn't count worldwide numbers) and so probably got close to 1.5 million overall. And that had Rock and Austin, along with one of the best rosters they've ever had during wrestling's boom period. If that couldn't break 2 million then I doubt that anything will.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rah said:


> *While The Rock returning was big, nothing made as big a media storm as Punk's promo*.
> 
> 
> > Are you trolling? Seriously, that's as far from the truth as you can get.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*On Youtube*



cm punks shoot promo:

1st video) 1,365,506 views

2nd video) 44,979 views

his other ones of the same video only have a few hundred views
per vid of the same vid


The Rocks Return

1st video) 1,873,685 views

2nd video) 1,436,417 views

*3rd video) 3,132,449 views*

4th video) 1,390,498 views


infact theres actually more rock videos [of the 2011 return] that got over 430,000 views and others upwards of 20,000 plus of the exact same video

conclusion:

The Public has more interest for The Rock than punk that its NOT EVEN COMPARABLE, punk is basically an unknown journeyman compared to The Rock, and unless punk [who at the moment is STALE AS HELL] does something worth while, punk WILL *without question *fall farther into obscurity..

Rock is simply beyond another level..sorry punk fans.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> WM27 sucked because of the horrible card WWE put on, the main events were TV matches at best.
> we got 3 "DUDS", and the worst WM main event of all time.
> 
> The Rock and the Taker-HHH match were the only good things about this PPV.


I thought Orton Vs Punk was good and so was Rhodes Vs Mysterio.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

alliance said:


> *On Youtube*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rock's return had a video up (the 'main' one if you will), for a week or two which hit around 3 million views but got taken off, porbably copyright or something, so you could easily throw that in there.

And Lol you will never convert them.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

D17 said:


> The Rock's return had a video up (the 'main' one if you will), for a week or two which hit around 3 million views but got taken off, porbably copyright or something, so you could easily throw that in there.
> 
> And Lol you will never convert them.


 The rock is so cool hes like jesus or something


----------



## KliqRunsTheBiz (Aug 21, 2011)

The Rock = bigger than wrestling!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL rock marks are so delusional it's scary.

oh and btw if you want to use numbers
then









Bigger draw than rock.

8*D


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Vince and Trump didn't sell that Mania ....






That's what sold that Mania, without this promo it would of only got about £800,000 buys worldwide.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

CM Punk is the reason I started watching again, but The Rock is The Rock. He's probably the biggest draw ever. If the question is what was the better promo I'd say CM Punk wins, but if the question is what got more attention then the Rock wins


----------



## KliqRunsTheBiz (Aug 21, 2011)

The Rock's shit is bigger than that kayfabe breaking bitch CM Punk.

/thread


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know about that, it will be hard to have a 5'11 turd.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lol at the rock marks saying punk broke kayfabe


----------



## KliqRunsTheBiz (Aug 21, 2011)

The Rock has more charisma in his little finger than CM Punk has in his whole body.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

D17 said:


> Vince and Trump didn't sell that Mania ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yet he can't show up huh










too busy hanging out with celebs I guess


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock's return was huge, a cousin of mine from Dubai came over the weekend after valentines day and he was asking me if i watched WWE and asked if the rock really came back. He's like 40 years old and i highly doubt he cares about wrestling. it drew lots of attention from everyone.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

When I first saw this thread, I refrained myself from clicking the link. I knew that Rock vs Punk mark wars would be a sure thing. Still though I can't help to open it, so here's my two cents:

Rock is a far more famous name so yeah his impact on mainstream media is bigger. Not to mention the nostalgia factor played huge parts of this. But other than that, the promo was just a typical Rock promo. Nothing special content-wise.

On the other hand, what Punk did on RAW Roulette was simply shocking. Nobody expected anyone, not to mention someone who only had one month left on the company, to rant on the whole company and mention things that was considered to be taboo. The other thing that is a plus is how Punk said things that some parts of the audience had no chance to express. The after effect of this promo is how many fans worshipped him afterwards, proven by the constant chant of his name and the sales of his T-Shirt.

Both guys mic skills are very good, so I'm not trying to compare them. Instead, I'd decide which promo has the biggest impact. For me it's Punk promo. Rock's promo was just a return promo and that was it, while Punk's promo catapulted one forgotten superstar into the co-#2 guy in the company.

#EDIT:
Just to add some things here. LOL to you all who uses ratings and buyrates to determine between these two promos. Seriously. What makes a moment good is the moment itself in the eye of a fan and how it impact the WWE ON-SCREEN. This is why many calls Hogan heel turn and Austin 3:16 as some of the most memorable moments.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, we are still going with the "Punk broke kayfabe" line, even though he barely has and half of you I bet don't know what kayfabe means and just heard others use to make yourselves look intelligent.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Well, I guess that establishes that Punk is firmly on the side of the CeNation lol.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> and yet he can't show up huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not funny anymore. You just posted this shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Not funny anymore. You just posted this shit.












Still funny


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

The Rock.

CM Punk?

Nah. The Rock.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Why does it have to be either/or? They were both great moments. I completely marked out during both promos.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Still funny


Nah. Played out.

That gif is funny though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Better Promo: Punk's
Better Moment: Rock's


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Winning™;10255000 said:


> Wow, we are still going with the "Punk broke kayfabe" line, even though he barely has and half of you I bet don't know what kayfabe means and just heard others use to make yourselves look intelligent.


That's nothing. The frequent, criminal misuse of the term 'breaking the fourth wall' has happened so much when it comes to talking about CM Punk that it damn near brings the thespian in me to tears.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> That's nothing. The frequent, criminal misuse of the term 'breaking the fourth wall' has happened so much when it comes to talking about CM Punk that it damn near brings the thespian in me to tears.


That was all the rage a few pages back. This, to me, is why Austin and even their god the Rock would have never gotten over had these people had a modem for them to bitch at trivial, irrelevant shit like this. "Oh, Rock made Wrestlemania a million this year". Doesn't change the fact that the PPV was crap and Rock had a hand in doing that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The View probably gets really good ratings, I'm sure they watch that too. Doesn't matter the quality.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That judge judy show gets like 7.0 ratings every week


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Judge Judy is as irrelevant as these ratings arguments they make.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

We should send capat onto Judge Judy on account of rejoining and trolling. :side:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Judge Judy is as irrelevant as these ratings arguments they make.


jude judy for guest host WM 28
= 2million buys 
8*D


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brye said:


> We should send capat onto Judge Judy on account of rejoining and trolling. :side:


Or mental difficulties but sure, one step at a time.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

if they care so much about the ratings they should watch jersey shore


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> The wrestling internet fanbase is the minority.
> *The Rock's birthday segment did 4.1, the second hour was against a Lakers playoff game.*
> The segment with Rock and Austin, the Rock bottom and Taker-HHH were the best things of WM27.


The show as a whole ended up being a 3.4. That's a .7 decrease. A playoff game does NOT take away that many viewers. Judging by the fact that the rating droppings were spread out, not happening almost all at once, it was pretty much a matter of people losing interest in the show, not most of the people thinking I'll just wait 10 or 15 minutes and then randomly watch the game. People either turn off Raw to watch the start of the game or wait until Raw ends and then watch the game.



It Burns You said:


> according to dave meltzer merchandise sales are down 7 %.


How does that have anything to do with Cm Punk? Right now Punk's tshirt is the hottest selling item in years, that means he's selling more then Cena did all that time in 2007-2010 (or by Rock316AE's logic, from 2010-2007) that was so high that they couldn't turn him heel. Merchandise sales being down by 7% doesn't mean anything when it comes to Punk because obviously he's selling more then Cena did and that's a lot of money. So please explain what the purpose of showing us that statistic was.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cliffs of this thread


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> The show as a whole ended up being a 3.4. That's a .7 decrease. *A playoff game does NOT take away that many viewers.* Judging by the fact that the rating droppings were spread out, not happening almost all at once, it was pretty much a matter of people losing interest in the show, not most of the people thinking I'll just wait 10 or 15 minutes and then randomly watch the game. People either turn off Raw to watch the start of the game or wait until Raw ends and then watch the game.


WHAT? LMAO. This guy is seriously trolling. If it was the NFL, it would would of taken even more with ease. The Lakers are usually the biggest draw in the NBA when they are winning...what the hell are you talking about? A Lakers playoff game was easily gonna win the night.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> if they care so much about the ratings they should watch jersey shore


Snooki, main evented MANIA, and Edge didn't. Dang.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Snooki, main evented MANIA, and Edge didn't. Dang.


snooki was the reason wm sold so much


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> snooki was the reason wm sold so much


Then by all means, let's invite Situation so he can throw himself into a concrete wall, RATINGS!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Then by all means, let's invite Situation so he can throw himself into a concrete wall, RATINGS!!!


yeah fuck rock and punk we need the jersey shore guys


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ronnie needs to interrupt Rock and says "COME AT ME, BRO!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder/Situation in an abs on a poll match at WM 28. Book it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Ronnie needs to interrupt Rock and says "COME AT ME, BRO!"


hell yeah why want quality when you can have ratings


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

You guys are coming off kinda butthurt now. Stop.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

The Rocks is my personal favourite as it got me excited, fucking overloading with nostalgia and was the best promo i had heard in a long, long time.

Punk's however is probably better. In time it will be seen as a turning point in WWE and his 'Austin 3:16' moment. At the time i couldnt believe it was happening.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

God Movement said:


> You guys are coming off kinda butthurt now. Stop.


71 pages in 3 days, it was bound to derail. If OP isn't laughing his ass off, I am disappointed.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> WHAT? LMAO. This guy is seriously trolling. If it was the NFL, it would would of taken even more with ease. The Lakers are usually the biggest draw in the NBA when they are winning...what the hell are you talking about? A Lakers playoff game was easily gonna win the night.


.7 people from a show where people where watching a wrestling show? The NFL? Yes. A regular game would probably take that much people away. The NBA though? Possibly, but when you look at the way Raw lost their viewers that second hour, I highly doubt a .7 rating loss was all because of a NBA playoff game. I'd say that .3 or .4 was because of the Playoffs. Anywhere above that in this situation is very unlikely.



It Burns You said:


> It six minutes of whining and complaining nothing else.
> 
> lot of name dropping for attention.
> 
> ...


DUDE what the fucking hell is wrong with you idiots??

This guy gave his opinion as to why he thought Punk's promo was better. He didn't bash the Rock and he didn't criticize him. He didn't talk about his fucking history with the company, and Punk's history had nothing to do with his post. All he did was talk about the way both promos went and said which one he thought was better. He did absolutely nothing wrong.

Then you go on to lash out at him, calling him and other Punk fans the biggest hypocrites ever and calling Punk the biggest hypocrite ever. 

*You know what? You guys are the hypocrites. You constantly remind us that what your saying is your opinion and then you lash out at us with your bullshit when we tell you what our opinion is. That's hypocrisy at it's fucking finest.*

You know Trolls have no purpose. Most of the time they aren't serious and they do what they do to get a reaction. But most of them are never hypocrites nor are they this damn stupid. You've managed to become a troll, a idiot and the biggest hypocrite I have ever seen in my life. Next time you want to call us hypocrites look at what your typing and use some god damn common sense.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

alliance said:


> *On Youtube*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alliance said:


> The rock is so cool hes like jesus or something





KliqRunsTheBiz said:


> The Rock = bigger than wrestling!





KliqRunsTheBiz said:


> The Rock's shit is bigger than that kayfabe breaking bitch CM Punk.
> 
> /thread





KliqRunsTheBiz said:


> The Rock has more charisma in his little finger than CM Punk has in his whole body.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


>


:hb


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Too much Rock cock sucking going on in here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope he didn't melt when he posted that picture.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is this a Rock appreciation thread, a jersey shore is greater than WWE thread or a cm punk = ratings thread?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Its a Random shit thread.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jeff Hardy's WWE title promo > CM Punk > The Rock.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Too much Rock cock sucking going on in here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

thegr81117 said:


> Is this a Rock appreciation thread, a jersey shore is greater than WWE thread or a cm punk = ratings thread?


It's a calm before the storm thread, post mania, this thread won't even come close. :argh:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Post Mania is going to be a fucking shit storm. Cant wait.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> DUDE what the fucking hell is wrong with you idiots??
> 
> This guy gave his opinion as to why he thought Punk's promo was better. He didn't bash the Rock and he didn't criticize him. He didn't talk about his fucking history with the company, and Punk's history had nothing to do with his post. All he did was talk about the way both promos went and said which one he thought was better. He did absolutely nothing wrong.
> 
> ...



Instead of defending your god punk against my criticism calling him the biggest hypocrite , what you do is bash me which pretty much proves you got nothing to say.

PUNK = biggest hypocrite ever.




greendayedgehead said:


> That's nothing. The frequent, criminal misuse of the term 'breaking the fourth wall' has happened so much when it comes to talking about CM Punk that it damn near brings the thespian in me to tears.


Breaking Kayfabe is nothing but exposing that WWE is scripted.

so tell me is this doesnt show wwe is scripted - 

"I am sick of the fact that dwayne is booked to be in the main event of wrestlemania and not me"

"i work my ass & i should have been the main event of wrestlemania not a hollywood star"

"vince mcmahon doesnt know how to do business in 2011" 


Thats enough kayfabe broken. so stop making excuses.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

CM Punk's, never seen anything like it and probably wont ever again.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

alliance said:


> *On Youtube*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youtube views doesnt show the popularity of any superstar accurately.

Rey mysterio vs great khali smackdown match has 9 million views and counting.

Randy orton punched by a arabic kid has over 12 million views and couting


john cena rap video has 13 million views and counting..


so basically if your youtube video is a *hit* , then views will keep increasing regardless of the content.


besides how would you know everyone who watched punk's promo video on youtube are his fans or people who actually cared??


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Could you watch the promo at least so you get your quotes right and not pull them out of context.

Unlike rocks promo where I had to watch that shit 3 times to find out that he only said 3 new things and the rest was same old same old 1999 material.

Oh and the biggest hypocrisy of all is rock saying he is never ever going away.
Yet when called out on that statement by cena he posts a video(can't bother showing up) saying " nah idiot that's not what I meant".

Silly us rock fans for taking him serious for once and actually believing in what he had said.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WAGG said:


> It's a calm before the storm thread, post mania, this thread won't even come close. :argh:


Man, those "CENA IS A LOSER AND SHOULDNT HAVE BEAT ROCK AT MANIA LAST NIGHT" threads are already ringing in my head.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

This should be a Trips appreciation thread. 

I'm serious.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Could you watch the promo at least so you get your quotes right and not pull them out of context.
> 
> Unlike rocks promo where I had to watch that shit 3 times to find out that he only said 3 new things and the rest was same old same old 1999 material.
> 
> ...


If you seriously thought Rock said he was back for good that night, you need your head checked. But thats exactly why they had Rock say that. They knew people would be naive and take that and mistake a freaking promo for reality. It was a promo in a scripted environment. Not some press conference. Plus it was something to build on for the feud.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Could you watch the promo at least so you get your quotes right and not pull them out of context.
> 
> Unlike rocks promo where I had to watch that shit 3 times to find out that he only said 3 new things and the rest was same old same old 1999 material.
> 
> ...


How is the rock an hypocrite??

he made a shitload of cash for WWE, he returned for his fans not for money & definetly not fame.
he has both.

But punk did what he did for himself & money.

all he wanted to be was the top guy he doesnt give a shit about the business or his fans.

voice of the voiceless?? fuck no he is not.

he left R.O.H for money & fame and yet calls out the rock??

punk is the definition of hypocrisy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

"Yes, Jeff. That's you facing Sting in the main event. In some event called Victory Road, I think."


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> "Yes, Jeff. That's you facing Sting in the main event. In some event called Victory Road, I think."


talking about jeff hardy..... can anyone tell me what exactly happened at victory road?

because from the video i saw it appeared as if sting didnt allow him to kick out.
it looked more like Sting's fault.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Hell yeah! That's what I'm talking about. 










Sin Cara, man. Don't throw your life away, man.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

How did this forum degenerate into a witless battle between blind Rock marks and blind CM Punks marks? I'm a huge fan of both guys and thoroughly enjoyed both promos, I hope that's not against forum rules...

Why can't you all just accept that both guys are massively popular whether you like them or not? It's called a difference of opinion... Obviously The Rock is a bigger draw, more over etc.. But that doesn't take away from the fact the CM Punk is the hottest commodity in wrestling right now and insanely popular himself... 

This thread is a clusterfuck, it's like a bunch of children arguing over their favourite cartoon characters, quite pathetic really... And Rock316AE, you still haven't answered my question on why you feel the need to go on this relentless mission to discredit Punk? For a guy you don't like he seems to be all you post about, endlessly... I've come to the conclusion you're most likely trolling...


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Art13 said:


> How did this forum degenerate into a witless battle between blind Rock marks and blind CM Punks marks? I'm a huge fan of both guys and thoroughly enjoyed both promos, I hope that's not against forum rules...
> 
> Why can't you all just accept that both guys are massively popular whether you like them or not? It's called a difference of opinion... Obviously The Rock is a bigger draw, more over etc.. But that doesn't take away from the fact the CM Punk is the hottest commodity in wrestling right now and insanely popular himself...
> 
> This thread is a clusterfuck, it's like a bunch of children arguing over their favourite cartoon characters, quite pathetic really... *And Rock316AE, you still haven't answered my question on why you feel the need to go on this relentless mission to discredit Punk?* For a guy you don't like he seems to be all you post about, endlessly... I've come to the conclusion you're most likely trolling...


because punk dissed the rock & called his lines corny.

that should be obvious. duh


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

My favorite part was when I posted a picture of rock wearing a dress somehow that turned into bash austin time.

lol rock marks









8*D8*D


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> My favorite part was when I posted a picture of rock wearing a dress somehow that turned into bash austin time.
> 
> lol rock marks
> 
> ...


So basically you spend all your time putting Rock into google images. For someone who hates him so much, you sure spend an awful lot of time looking for pictures of him.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Apparently you can post anything you want so I'll post the best promo evaaa


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

jm99 said:


> So basically you spend all your time putting Rock into google images. For someone who hates him so much, you sure spend an awful lot of time looking for pictures of him.


lol. I dont think he hates him.

He just be trollin the marks.

Gonna get old soon though.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

It Burns You said:


> because punk dissed the rock & called his lines corny.
> 
> that should be obvious. duh


Not sure if sarcasm was intended, but it's called kayfabe...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Art13 said:


> Not sure if sarcasm was intended, but it's called kayfabe...


He's not being sarcastic, the rock guy is legitimately angry over Punk's kayfabe comments. :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

thegr81117 said:


> Is this a *Rock appreciation thread*?


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> He's not being sarcastic, the rock guy is legitimately angry over Punk's kayfabe comments. :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao

That's made my day... So because of something Punk said on scripted television program Rock316AE, has signed up to a wrestling forum and launched a forum-wide, vitriolic, CM Punk smear campaign, consisting of close to 1000 posts within a month..... :lmao:lmao

The only downside is, it almost makes me ashamed to be Rock fan...


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Brye said:


> He's not being sarcastic, the rock guy is legitimately angry over Punk's kayfabe comments. :lmao


How is it kayfabe??

the Rock is retiring at Wrestlemania 28 in his hometown... he being inducted to hall of fame the night before.

so there is NO feud from this rock vs punk.... so how is it keyfabe?

punk did say rock lines are corny and he added he is not afraid like others to say it coz he speaks his mind.

fuck kayfabe excuses from you fools.

he meant it.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude don't cry about it it's not that big of deal.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Art13 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> That's made my day... So because of something Punk said on scripted television program Rock316AE, has signed up to a wrestling forum and launched a forum-wide, vitriolic, CM Punk smear campaign, consisting of close to 1000 posts within a month..... :lmao:lmao
> 
> The only downside is, it almost makes me ashamed to be Rock fan...


Punk didnt say that in a television show u fucking ...
he said that in an interview and he meant it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> It’s very frustrating being here and watch a guy come in and get credit for a WrestleMania buyrate


Like i said before, how can you respect a jealous, bitter, full of shit hypocrite? you can't unless you're one yourself.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

No he didn't dude you're wrong.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

> This past Monday, WWE Champion CM Punk has been conducted an interview with Mark Madden on 105.9 The X, Pittsburgh. In the interview, he touches on a variety of topics.
> -He then talks about his opponent John Cena, the interim WWE Champion, and acknowledges that he has said some scathing things about him, but puts him over as a person that really loves working for the WWE. Regarding Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson, he explains that what he said about him is true.
> 
> “I’m in a position now where I think I can call guys out on it.It’s very frustrating being here and watch a guy come in and get credit for a WrestleMania buyrate when he didn’t do anything on the show. He certainly didn’t do anything entertaining. There’s a line he crossed at some point where I think he is just as out of touch as the Vince McMahons and everybody else. I’m not calling Rock old, he’s still obviously a young physical fit guy but his ideas are old and his shtick is corny in my opinion.Dwayne should step up his game.”



Rock cant return but Austin's washed up ass can return right punk?? 

and to think austin is not even a draw anymore. who is out of touch here??
does punk even know what the fuck is a business?

hypocrisy at best.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It Burns You said:


> Rock cant return but Austin's washed up ass can return right punk??
> 
> and to think austin is not even a draw anymore. who is out of touch here??
> does punk even know what the fuck is a business?
> ...


How the hell are you not banned yet capat?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Capat a career retrospective.

Capat
John Laurinaitis
Internet Champion
X-Pac
It Burns You

Anymore?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Capat a career retrospective.
> 
> Capat
> John Laurinaitis
> ...


That just about sums it up. The vbookie for his next name should be something like this:

Bischoff
Val Venis
Johnny Rodz
Crash Holly
Essa Rios
Eric Angle
Matt Hardy


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

It Burns You said:


> *Instead of defending your god punk against my criticism calling him the biggest hypocrite , what you do is bash me which pretty much proves you got nothing to say.*
> 
> PUNK = biggest hypocrite ever.
> 
> ...


What would the whole point be? I've already said what I've needed to say, your a hypocrite. I've proven that. Is Cm Punk a hypocrite? Honestly I have no idea. You guys make the story sound like something completely different that it's no where close to being true. I haven't even looked into Punk's interview yet, *nor should I because IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FUCKING THREAD!*

But if your honestly making the mistake of wanting me to defend Punk rather then tell every true thing about you then go ahead say what you have to say about Punk. I have no problem owning you just like I have the other three morons who continue to ruin every thread with their constant trolling.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Once again, capat leaves once his true identity is exposed.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

It Burns You said:


> talking about jeff hardy..... can anyone tell me what exactly happened at victory road?
> 
> because from the video i saw it appeared as if sting didnt allow him to kick out.
> it looked more like Sting's fault.


I hope for your sake that your joking. It's very, very obvious what happened. For the sake of argument though I'll say you don't know what really happened which I guess is understandable because some people can't tell what's happening just by looking at the situation.

Alright, so Hardy like a fucking dumbass showed up to the match completely wasted. They couldn't do anything about it and Sting chose to end the match quickly, sending many TNA fans home in very, very disappointing fashion.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

Edit : double post.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

It Burns You said:


>


You should take notes from Matt on how to troll


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP 

Capat.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Will this thread ever end? Like it's kind of already established this forum thinks punks promo was better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think this means capat is going onto #6.


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

How the hell did this thread make 76 pages...


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> How the hell did this thread make 76 pages...


Punk and rock marks.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for green reppin my comment. Idiot.


----------



## Cm Skunk (Sep 4, 2011)

I will have to go with Rock's return promo.


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Cm punk's Shoot Promo - RAW 6/27/2011


----------

